# was beim angeln gefunden ?????



## F1SCHER (26. Juni 2008)

wollt mal fragen was ihr beim angeln gefunden habt ?

ich fang ma an 

blei , posen , wirbel , mini led-lampe , spinner |supergri

mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein |rolleyes





falls es hier falsch is bitte verschieben !! danke schonma #6


----------



## Trendchecker (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Kescher , Setzkescher ( mit fischen ) ... das waren eigentlich die "kuriosisten" funde.
mfg


----------



## zrako (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

3-bein stativ mit rollen (zum kopfruten ablegen)---> mitgenommen

geld, einmal einen 20 und einen 50€ schein (lagen mitten auf dem weg und  es war niemand zu sehen)---> eingesteckt

ansonsten halt der übliche kleinkram: wobbler, posen, wirbel.....


----------



## mot67 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ein ron thomson schnurfangkorb (fliegenfischen) lag mal in dazendorf mutterseelenallein am strand.


----------



## Case (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Beim Retten meines Bullheads aus einem Busch hab' ich den Rest, der da drinhing, auch mit rausgezogen.

Case


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Eine fast neue 500er Kawasaki Geländemaschine. Lag in einer seichten Bucht im Rhein, keine 2 Meter vom Ufer weg. 

By the way.

Wenn jemand vor einigen Jahren im Rhein unter der Südbrücke einen Ehering gefunden hat, der gehört mir. Hab wahrscheinlich damit angefüttert. :c


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Futterkörbe, Illex Squirrel, Falkfish, Abu HiLo, Futterkörbe, Blei, Wirbel, Futterkörbe, Spinner, Posen, ne Senke..., ´n schönes Klappmesser
|kopfkrat
ach, und Futterkörbe...!

und jede Menge leere Wurm-/Madendosen, sowie leere Vorfachmäppchen:v


----------



## dc1981 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo bis jetzt hab ich gefunden,
madendose schnurreste mit-ohne haken:v:v
und nen schönen wobbler.
hab den aber gleich danach an ner brücke geschrottet.:c
war halt etwas zu weit geworfen .

achja und diverse leere schachteln lebensmitteln, flaschen, kondome |supergri.  


grüße


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine fast neue 500er Kawasaki Geländemaschine. Lag in einer seichten Bucht im Rhein, keine 2 Meter vom Ufer weg.
> 
> By the way.
> 
> Wenn jemand vor einigen Jahren im Rhein unter der Südbrücke einen Ehering gefunden hat, der gehört mir. Hab wahrscheinlich damit angefüttert. :c


 

Oh Weia - Du armer Kerl - wie fand das Deine Holde???

;O)

Gebeichtet oder stillschweigend Ersatz besorgt???

Mein Beileid & ich halte die Augen auf!!!

Ernie


----------



## F1SCHER (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

hehe sind ja schon geile sachen bei  ! 

madendosen hab ich zu hauf gefunden |rolleyes ! 

gummifische und spinner hab ich auch noch ma gefunden im baum :q:q !! 

so nu schreibt ma weidaa bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen :q:q


----------



## bazawe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Etliche Kunstköder und Bleie. Das beste war mal im Winter, wir brauchten dringend Köfis aber es ging leider überhaupt nichts, da sah ich am Ufer einen vergessenen Rutenhalter und daneben lagen drei gefrorene Rotaugen, schon hatte sich das Köfiproblem erledigt. 

Gruß bazawe


----------



## rotauge88 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Das Beste war:
Ein Gummifisch. War noch intakt. Direkt mal ausprobiert und gleich der erste Wurf ein 33er Barsch :m


----------



## Jaws (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine fast neue 500er Kawasaki Geländemaschine. Lag in einer seichten Bucht im Rhein, keine 2 Meter vom Ufer weg.
> 
> By the way.
> 
> Wenn jemand vor einigen Jahren im Rhein unter der Südbrücke einen Ehering gefunden hat, der gehört mir. Hab wahrscheinlich damit angefüttert. :c


 
LEIDER nicht ralle.... wir sind angler, keine taucher!!!
aber geile aktion..:q


----------



## J-son (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

In der Steinpackung hab' ich mal 'ne Oakley Sonnenbrille mit Titangestell gefunden...Gläser waren verkratzt, aber die gibt's einzeln zu kaufen...=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Feedermaik (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ein künstliches Gebiss mit drei Goldzähnen mitten im Bach.


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Spinner, Gufis, Posen, Blinker, Haken, Stützen, Kescher, Ruten,.... das übliche halt

Als Kuriositäten hab ich ein RodPod (stand aufgebaut am See ohne dass jmd. ausser mir da war, ein Aussenboarder (Forelle 6), ein Zelt (lag zusammengepackt in der Tasche)


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Feedermaik schrieb:


> Ein künstliches Gebiss mit drei Goldzähnen mitten im Bach.


 
Na legger!


----------



## Baitbuster (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

hmmm mal überlegen|supergri
da waren diverse gufis,blinker,bleie,haken,vorfächer,posen
ein wunderschönes norwegisches klappmesser mit holzgriff....
und dann noch 2 angeln, eine diabolo spinnrute und eine "ugly stick" rute in america!

gruss#h


----------



## BöhserZwerg (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

N super Spinner,Wirbel,Hakenlöser,etc


und ein Loch im Boden in welches ich hineinviel.....


----------



## Baitbuster (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



> zitat von BigWels
> und ein Loch im Boden in welches ich hineinviel.....



das nicht gut:q
alles noch heil geblieben?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Das habe ich mal aus dem See gezogen, nur die Rute hat gefehlt:







Der Gufi war mein Köder, die Schnur ging von der olle durchgängig mit Vorfach bis zum Blinker, keine Ahnung was da einer versucht hat?


----------



## Waveman (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab vor etlichen Jahren mal nen Hänger in einem kleinen Bach gehabt. Bin dann reingstiefelt um meinen Spinner zu lösen und da hing der Haken an einem Luftgewehr ...
Das Ding funzte sogar noch ne ganze Zeit lang.

waveman


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Vor nen paar Jahren hab ich mal nen Notebook ca 1,5 m vom Ufer an meinen Haken gehabt...War jedoch dat Display geschrottet...
Und im laufe der ganzen Angeljahre waren natürlich Bleie, Posen, Spinner u.s.w. dabei

Nen Kumpel von mir hatte mal nen versunkenes Ruderboot aus dem Wasser gezogen (beim Baden) und eiert Heute noch mit dem Ding umher 

Gruß Mike


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Achja das ein Kuriosum hab ich noch vergessen. Die Zündschlüssel von nem Daimler. Schade, dass das Auto dazu nicht aufgetaucht ist, denn es war schon einer dieser Magnet-? Chip?-Schlüssel.


----------



## Baitbuster (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



> Zitat von Schrauber78
> Achja das ein Kuriosum hab ich noch vergessen. Die Zündschlüssel von nem Daimler. Schade, dass das Auto dazu nicht aufgetaucht ist, denn es war schon einer dieser Magnet-? Chip?-Schlüssel.



:q:qdas is doch mal was interessantes, da würd ich warscheinlich wie so ein bekloppter durch die gegend rennen auf den knopp die ganze zeit drücken bis man irgentwann so BIP BIP hört, un dann hat man nen neues auto:q:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Wobbler/GuFi/Blinker/Spinner/Montagen
Schnur
Vorfächer/Komplette Vorfachbriefchen
Blei
Madendosen
Wurmdosen
Fernseher
Transistorradios
Treibholz
Getränkedosen/Flaschen
Wäschetrockner (nur die aus Draht)
Futterkörbe
Futterverpackungen
Einkaufswagen
Messer
Banksticks
usw.

Irgendwann habe ich sehr wahrscheinlich mal nen Kühlschrank auch in der Liste


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hi, habe auh schon diveres klingkeiten gefunden. 

Mein Kuriosum war mal das ich ne schnur geblinkert habe an der noch ein schöner 60 hecht hing..... der Köder den der Hecht im Maul hatte fische ich heute noch.

Leider finde zu häufig Schnurreste und so am Gewässer dat geh ja mal garnicht#d#d#d#d


----------



## Palerado (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe bisher nur Kleinzeug gefunden..

Aber falls jemand mal eine Daiwa Emcast mit gelber geflochtener an der Beelitz WErft auf Fehmarn gefunden hat...

Das wäre dann meine.


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Baitbuster schrieb:


> :q:qdas is doch mal was interessantes, da würd ich warscheinlich wie so ein bekloppter durch die gegend rennen auf den knopp die ganze zeit drücken bis man irgentwann so BIP BIP hört, un dann hat man nen neues auto:q:q


Tja, das war mitten in den Auen der Mittleren Elbe und weit und breit war kein Auto ausser meins zu sehen


----------



## F1SCHER (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

in kappeln hab ich auch schon was "gefunden" am meeresgrund ^^

8 heringsbleie mit vorfächern und kilometerweise schnur nicht schoen aber ich hab mich gefreut :q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

das übliche kleinzeug zum Angeln halt, Rutenstützen, ne Rolle die bei mir zuhause in die Mülltonne gelandet ist, 2 Senken... eine davon hing an meiner alten Senke als ich gerade beim Köfisenken war... unten am Netz dran und war noch nagelneu:m. 
Dann noch ein leerer aufgebrochener Ziggarettenautomat... und jede menge Müll von Anglern#q.


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

@f1scher hat es weh getan? Ich war mal beim baden in einen Wobbler getreten. Gott sei dank hatte ich erst meine Tetanusimpfung aufgefrischt


----------



## felixe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Kein Scherz!!
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren eine Handgranate geblinkert. Da war so ein längliches Teil, dürfte vom 1. WK sein.
Zuerst dachte ich, es ist ein Ast, habe das Teil noch meinen damals 7jährigen Sohn in die Hand gegeben#q
Als ich bemerkte,was das war, flog sie wieder in großen Bogen in den Teich.
Mir wird heute noch ganz bange wenn ich daran denke|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

lG

Felix


----------



## Andy-583 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Kleinkram habe ich auch schon allerhand gefunden. Sogar schonmal ne alte Sitzkiepe und montierte Billig-Ruten im Wald. Lag da aber schon so lange, dass man es nicht nehr benutzen konnte und entsorgt werden musste.

Aber das Kurioseste war gester: :q

Bin mit dem Boot an einer Spundwand am Hafen lang gefahren und habe da ein oranges Seil bemerkt, dass oben an der Wand festgemacht war und dann ins Wasser ging mit ziemlich Spannung.

Dachte mir bestimmt ne Reuse und hab mal nachgeguckt.

Und was kam zum Vorschein, ein  Kickboard, das noch nicht lange da lag! #q

Wer macht denn sowas und warum? #d


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



felixe schrieb:


> Als ich bemerkte,was das war, flog sie wieder in großen Bogen in den Teich.
> 
> Felix


 Wär es nicht besser gewesen, wenn du das Ding vorsichtig abgelegt und dann die Polizei gerufen hättest???


----------



## Bubu63 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich  kann dazu auch was beitragen. Ich war früher NUR Ansitzangler und war derjenige der immer was liegen ließ. Und da war auch sogar schon mal ein Setzkescher bei .

Seit einigen Jahren nehme ich mir aber auch gerne mal `ne Spinnrute und gehe nach Feierabend los. Seitdem bin ich auf der anderen Seite und finde auch mal was. Besonders ergiebig sind dann die Ausflüge die nach Gewittern oder Schauern stattfinden. Da gibts dann auch mal mehrere Sachen zu finden. Gerne werden Rutenständer stehengelassen und auch alle anderen Ansitzangler-Utensilien sind dann
"im Angebot ". Ich geh dann immer gerne los.......

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## captain-sparrow (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



felixe schrieb:


> Kein Scherz!!
> Ich habe vor einigen Jahren eine Handgranate geblinkert. Da war so ein längliches Teil, dürfte vom 1. WK sein.
> Zuerst dachte ich, es ist ein Ast, habe das Teil noch meinen damals 7jährigen Sohn in die Hand gegeben#q
> Als ich bemerkte,was das war, flog sie wieder in großen Bogen in den Teich.
> ...


 
Hallo Felix,
dann wollen wir mal hoffen das der nächste Angler genauso viel Glück hat wie Du und das Ding nicht hochgeht, wenn er es rausholt.
Vermutlich wird es über die Jahre eh nicht mehr funktionieren aber drauf wetten würde ich nicht.

Du kannst aber auch heute noch den Kampfmittelräumdienst davon in Kenntnis setzen. Dann holen Taucher das Ding aus dem Wasser und schauen bestimmt auch gleich mal nach ob da nicht noch mehr ist.

Kam häufiger vor, das in die Seen Reste von Munition und Waffen geworfen wurde, bevor man sich ergab.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo an alle ehrlichen Finder,

bitte gebt genaue Beschreibungen und die Fundorte der Fundsachen an.
Ich klag die teureren Teile dann ein!:g

Ich hab auch schon so manche Dinge beim angeln gefunden.
Bei mir hat es sich nachher dann so ergeben, dass ich mich auf das Bergen von Einkaufswagen und Fahrrädern spezialisiert habe.
Damit konnte ich mir so manchen Gang zum Angelladen sparen, da man doch diverse Kunstköder aus dem Wasser gezogen hat.

Mitlerweile bin ich dazu übergegangen an stark besuchten Angelstellen Einkaufswagen, Mofas, Fernseher oder Fahrräder zu versenken um sie dann, jeweils zu Weihnachten gut bestückt wieder zu bergen.|bigeyes


Na ja, Spass beiseite!

Ich hab schon mehrere Portemonais und einmal haben wir diesen Rucksack (siehe 1. Bild) aus dem Wasser gezogen.
Es waren sämtliche Papiere wie: Führerschein, Personalausweis, EC Karte und sogar ein Bootsführerschein darin (siehe 2. Bild).
Nach dem Abgeben und näherem Nachfragen kam heraus,
dass die Portemonaise und auch der Rucksack aus Umkleideräumen und Büros entwendet, Geld und Wertsachen entnommen und der Rest dann in der Hamburger Alster versenkt wurden.


Ausserdem fand ich, als ich eines Tages so mutterseelenallein in meinem Bellyboot saß, am Ende dieses Regenbogens (siehe Bild 3) einen riesen Topf voller Gold.
Es hat ganz schön lange gedauert bis ich da war aber es hat sich gelohnt.
Auf dem 4. Bild seht Ihr mich, am Ende des Tages völlig erledigt mit meinem Goldschatz.
Dummerweise hab ich ehrlich wie ich nun mal bin, den Fund beim städtischen Fundbüro abgegeben.

Aber Ihr wisst ja: ehrlich währt am längsten!!

So und jetzt appeliere ich nochmal an Eure Ehrlichkeit und bitte um genaue Detailangaben (Fundort, Zeit des Fundes, ev Seriennummern usw.) von den von Euch gefundenen Sachen.


#h


----------



## Fördejäger (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moin Leute,
auch beim Meeresangeln gibt es eine Menge zu finden. Ganz besonders an den Stränden der Kieler Aussenförde, wenn ein harter Nordost drauf gestanden hat. In die großen Krautklumpen, die dann an den Strand gespült werden, verhängen sich immer wieder die abgerissenen Pilker von den Anglern auf den Dorschkuttern. Ebenso die abgerissenen Brandungsvorfächer. Sind immer schöne Bleie dran. Hab auch schon mal ein wohl zum kühlen abgestelltes Sixpack Becks und ein Liter Cola in einem Bacheinlauf gefunden. In Dk mal eine tolles Filetiermesser  und eine Schere. Auf meiner Hausmole hier in Stickenhörn lag mal ein Brett mit ca. 15 kleinen Pilkern angesteckt. Hab ich aber zurück gegeben, ich wusste, wem das gehört. Ansonsten das Übliche. Bleie, Haken, Schnurreste und immer wieder den Müll der "Kollegen". Ganz schlimm sind die Zeitungsreste, in denen Wattwürmer verpackt werden. Die stecken in allen Ritzen und Löchern.

Gruß von der Kieler Förde

Fördejäger



Noch 42 Tage bis Ingöya


----------



## F1SCHER (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @f1scher hat es weh getan? Ich war mal beim baden in einen Wobbler getreten. Gott sei dank hatte ich erst meine Tetanusimpfung aufgefrischt



zum glück war das ganze nur an der angel ^^ !! mag mir das garnicht vorstellen  !! AUA


----------



## Ammersee-angler (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine fast neue 500er Kawasaki Geländemaschine. Lag in einer seichten Bucht im Rhein, keine 2 Meter vom Ufer weg.
> 
> By the way.
> 
> Wenn jemand vor einigen Jahren im Rhein unter der Südbrücke einen Ehering gefunden hat, der gehört mir. Hab wahrscheinlich damit angefüttert. :c




ging die Maschine noch??


----------



## maesox (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo,

Beim Angeln habe ich schon so einiges gefunden. Meist waren es Kunstköder und andere Angelutensilien,die hängen geblieben,vergessen oder einfach nur verloren wurden.

Fakt ist, daß ich mich an vieles gar nicht mehr erinnern kann|kopfkrat

An ein "Teil" erinner mich aber sofort!! Es oder besser er hing an einem feuchten Herbstmorgen einfach im Baum!! Da er total verrostet war,tarnte er sich zwischen den vielen verdorrten Blättern perfekt!!!

*Ein Blinker!!*

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/4061/alterblinkered8.jpg

Als ich ihn zu Hause mit Stahlwolle gereinigt hatte,zeigte er erst sein schmuckes Gesicht!!|bigeyes Es handelt sich um einen,wie ich meine,sehr altes Stück! 

Wie alt er ist und wo her er kommt kann ich nicht sagen#c 
Auf jedenfall frage ich mich oft was er schon alles in seiner "aktiven Zeit" erlebt und gesehen hat!!

Ich jedenfalls halte ihn in Ehren!!!!!#6


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## C.K. (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ein Pärchen welches sich am Wasser verlustiert hat!:q


----------



## M.-Neumann87 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Heute einen Reifen im Breeger Bodden bei der Scharbe |uhoh:


----------



## felixe (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Hallo Felix,
> dann wollen wir mal hoffen das der nächste Angler genauso viel Glück hat wie Du und das Ding nicht hochgeht, wenn er es rausholt.
> Vermutlich wird es über die Jahre eh nicht mehr funktionieren aber drauf wetten würde ich nicht.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Axel,
da dieses Ding schon sehr rostig und richtig aufgeweicht aussah, denke ich, wird diese Granate ziemlich sicher nicht mehr hoch gehen. Allerdings bin ich da auch kein Spezialist für#c
Dieser Teich ist in der Zwischenzeit voll zugewachsen und wird wohl auch nicht mehr gesäubert. 
Wenn mir so was nochmal passiert, rufe ich sicher die Polizei.
Alleine schon wegen dem ruhigen Gewissen...

lG
Felix#h


----------



## felixe (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



C.K. schrieb:


> Ein Pärchen welches sich am Wasser verlustiert hat!:q


 


Hast du *sie* dann auch mitgenommen wie alles andere das gefunden wird???:q:q:q

Nicht böse gemeint...

LG
Felix


----------



## raimund (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

... eine riesige Sammlung Pornohefte :vik::vik:.
Sauber in einer Kunststoffbox verpackt ...


----------



## Brassenfan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



raimund schrieb:


> ... eine riesige Sammlung Pornohefte :vik::vik:.
> Sauber in einer Kunststoffbox verpackt ...


 



und was hast damit gemacht ! löl


----------



## gringo92 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

wobbler blei blinker ne durchgebrochene rute die in einem baum unterwasser hing Oo ...
ne raubfisch pose ,da hing noch ein 70er hecht dran ..
und natürlich noch andere posen vorfächer etc...


----------



## Thecatfisch (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

>erstmal das Übliche also Haken,Posen,Gufi,Wobbler.....ect.

>Klodeckel
>Holz-Roller (3er/Kunststoff Reifen.)

Das Kurioste war jedoch ein Völlig intaktes Hart-Kunststoff boot,Habe sogar ein Video vom 'DRILL'  gemacht,nur ist mir die Kamera mit diesem Video abhanden gekommen  Hat die jemand Gefunden


----------



## raimund (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> und was hast damit gemacht ! löl




... sag ich nicht.


----------



## Brassenfan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



raimund schrieb:


> ... sag ich nicht.


 

ok :m


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Senke, Räuse ( auf Spinner gebissen  ) , Bleie, Posen ,Futterkörbe. Blinker etc.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

In Kanada hab ich paar Kilometer entfernt vom nächsten Dorf im Fluß so ein aufblasbaren Delfin gefunden. :q
Der war noch völlig intakt und wurde nicht mehr releast. |rolleyes


----------



## Ammersee-angler (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> >erstmal das Übliche also Haken,Posen,Gufi,Wobbler.....ect.
> 
> >Klodeckel
> >Holz-Roller (3er/Kunststoff Reifen.)
> ...



wie ein Boot gefunden??
so ein richtiges großes Boot??


----------



## F1SCHER (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

feine sachen die ihr da gefunden habt ^^ !! rutenständer hab ich mir glaub ich noch nie gekauft :q !! ne rolle hab ich auch schon "gefangen" !! :q ! war aber net mehr zu gebrauchen #d

ach ja neulich hab ich nen dicken "fang" gemacht !!

7 tiroler hölzl samt vorfächer (mein eigenes war auch dabei :q ) 
1küchenmesser was als blei ersatz diente !!

muss ma mein grips anstrengen ob ich noch mehr gefunden hab |rolleyes


----------



## crossfire (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moin
Gestern auch wieder nen Fang gemacht nach 3 verloren Spinner bin ich zu der Hängerstelle gegangen und hab ein riesieges Netz gefunden das unter einen Berg aus Steinen war.Schnell Messer rausgeholt und das meiste davon abgeschnitten.
Fazit 10 Köder reicher und ich kenn jetzt die Tiefe des Gewässers:g

LPIC1628_400_300.jpg


----------



## Karpfencrack (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

zuerst hab ich mal das übliche wie posen,futterkörbe,blei,..gefunden


es waren jedoch zwei besondere dinge dabei

1.:eine porzelanscherbe warscheinlich um das 1938 gemacht worden
da ein hakenkreuz mit adler darüber drauf gedruckt waren 

und 2.:einen sportbogen


----------



## Brassenfan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

und warum die verärgerten smileys ?


----------



## Angler-NRW (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Rutenständer, Köder etc. alles natürlich auch schon gefunden. 

Highlights: Oberteil einer Tretmine und eine halbe Mörsergranate. Beides am Rhein. Hier bei uns fand die Operation Plunder statt. Sind höchstwahrscheinlich davon übriggeblieben. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Plunder


----------



## Petterson (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Einen Christbaum "rausgedrillt"...das Lametta hing noch dran, aber bis zur nächsten Weihnacht wars noch zu lang und außerdem hat er gemüffelt; und ein Bootssteg (konnt ich auch nichts mit anfangen, weil Angeln vom Boot bei uns verboten). Sonst das Übliche: Blinker, Posen, Madendosen...komm mir manchmal nicht wie`n Angler vor, sondern wie ein Müllmann|evil:.


----------



## Koghaheiner (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Eine Sitzkiepe, mit 2 Dosen Mais, ner Dose Wirbel und ner Dose mit Bleien, Posen und einem Päckchen verrosteter Haken. Letzten Winter im RH kanal an der Spundwand. Hoffe mal das der Angler rechtzeitig abgesprungen ist |bigeyes. Rausbekommen habe ich die auch nur weil ich die langsam zum übergang an die Steinschüttung gezogen habe und da dann reingewatet bin. 

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## D.A.M (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Jo da kann ich auch was schreiben .

Blei, Posen, Haken , Wobbler, Blinke 
Und das aller schönste war ein kleiner Schwarzer koffer mit Bissanzeigern 4 stück mit Funk waren wie neu wo ich die gefunden habe sind eins  a die teile #6


----------



## magic feeder (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ich habe einen haufen posen gefunden die am rhein bei hochwasser angeschwemmt wurden


----------



## g.schuldes (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hey!!
Hab letztens an der Weser ein Fahrrad gefunden-lag sicher schon länger im Wasser aber die kleine Tasche unter dem Sattel war noch
voller Kleinteile und auch alles andere war noch intakt!!
Hab dann aufgehört zu angeln denn ich wollte den Besitzer
nicht auch noch finden!!|uhoh:


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ruten, Spinner, Wobbler, Kuhschädel, Alufelgen, Geld, Viedeokamera (defekt), Kondome (gebraucht), 9 Stangen Zigaretten, Geld, Tote Fische aller Art, tote Schweine und Schafe, ein totes Pferd, Reizwäsche, Dixie - Klo, Pornohefte und einmal ´ne Wasserleiche....#d

Das reicht aber auch....#6


----------



## Brassenfan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ruten, Spinner, Wobbler, Kuhschädel, Alufelgen, Geld, Viedeokamera (defekt), Kondome (gebraucht), 9 Stangen Zigaretten, Geld, Tote Fische aller Art, tote Schweine und Schafe, ein totes Pferd, Reizwäsche, Dixie - Klo, Pornohefte und einmal ´ne Wasserleiche....#d
> 
> Das reicht aber auch....#6


 

sag ma wasn bei euch da los ?? |bigeyes


----------



## frogile (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Karpfencrack schrieb:


> 1.:eine porzelanscherbe warscheinlich um das 1938 gemacht worden
> da ein hakenkreuz mit adler darüber drauf gedruckt waren




Das muss sicherlich einiges wert sein


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> sag ma wasn bei euch da los ?? |bigeyes


 
Das ist hier normal! Die Landwirte entsorgen gern ihre toten Viecher einfach in die Elb - Nebenflüsse! Und den Rest findet man so an der Elbe.

Hamburg eben....


----------



## Brassenfan (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

na das ist ja mal ne krasse sache ! aber das krasseste ist ja wohl die wasserleiche ! |bigeyes|bigeyes 
:v:v


----------



## RobinDUB (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bei sowas muss einem ja echt der Spaß vergehen...


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab ne Led Lampe, Maden und verschiedene Spinner gefunden!


----------



## martin17 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

@ brassenwürger...beruht dein post auf wahrer begebenheit??? Ich kann oder will dir irgendwie nicht glauben.?!!?!


----------



## Carphunter 76 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe am Main mal ein Buck Knife gefunden, war zwar recht stark mit Sand vollgesaut, aber nach ein wenig Reinigung ist es nun eines meiner besten Stücke.

Posen fast mit Regelmäßigkeit, ansonsten Kleinteile.

Einmal habe ich eine tote Ente gefunden, die war voller schöner, dicker fetter Maden. Ich war jung (und brauchte die Maden) ... Haben gut gefangen !^^

Ja, den einen oder anderen Wobbler auch schon.


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Einmal habe ich eine tote Ente gefunden, die war voller schöner, dicker fetter Maden. Ich war jung (und brauchte die Maden) ... Haben gut gefangen !^^



:vNa lecker! |supergri


----------



## macke (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Wieso findet ihr denn alle so viel? Ich hab da irgendwie kein Glück... Hab nur mal ein Glasauge im Bach gefunden! Ach ja, und ne Legeschnur mit nem Döbel dran.

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## xxcruiserxx (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

also bei mir waren es bis jetzt:
-shimano catana telerute (fast nagelneu)
-einen storm gummifisch, der sich mittlerweile als geiler barschköder rausgestellt hat..
-jede menge spinner, blinker, blei, posen, rutenhalter
-ein klappstuhl


----------



## Klinke (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

also bei mir ist es recht übersichtlich:

paar posen, verrostete spinner, blinker

aber ein schatz: cormoran cormobil 40 rolle, lag einfach so da rum und keiner war da ausser mir....


----------



## GiantKiller (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

letzte woche habe ich einen riesenhaufen verbrannte/verkohlte betäubungsmittel am wasser gefunden, teil noch in der schachtel. wenn es morgen noch liegt mach ich ein foto.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe natürlich in 40 Jahren auch schon so einiges von den Dingen gefunden, die ihr da so erzählt habt. Einmal war ich aber richtig gefrustet. Das war bei meinem ersten Kanadaufenthalt. Zu der Zeit hab ich noch geglaubt, ich bin in der Wildnis beim Lachsangeln und kilometerweit....Naja, ihr kennt die Klischees.
An einem Tag, wo es nur geregnet hat, hab ich mich vom Guide mit dem Geländewagen absetzen lassen und bin ewig am Flauf lang gelaufen um eine Stelle "in der Wildnis" für mich allein zu haben. Hab die dann auch gefunden und fands geil so allein im Regen in der Wildnis. Ich sah dann ein kleines blitzen im Flußgeröll und dachte so an einen Blinker.
Gefunden hab ich da nen Kronkorken von der Lindener Brauerei!!!!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

....nee ne.....


----------



## angel.maus (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich finde eigentlich immer was.
Meistens das übliche Spinner , Feedermontagen , Futterkörbe, Posen , komplett fertig montierte Gummifische inkl. Stahlvorfach und so zeugs halt .

Mein bester Fund bis jetzt ne Schnorchelausrüstung also Flossen Taucherbrille Schnorchel TippTopp I.O. .#6
Aber leider für Kinder hab ich dann weider verschenkt.


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



martin17 schrieb:


> @ brassenwürger...beruht dein post auf wahrer begebenheit??? Ich kann oder will dir irgendwie nicht glauben.?!!?!


 
Wenn ich hier was schreibe, beruht das immer auf wahren Begebenheiten.  Das mit der toten Leiche war vor ca. 16 Jahren an der Seeve, die Polizei hat sich drum gekümmert. War scheinbar ein betrunkener Obdachloser, den das Hochwasser mit genommen hat. Die toten Viecher schwammen allesamt in der Oste, einige Landwirte sparen sich offenbar das Geld für den Abdecker und schieben die mit dem Frontlader bei Nacht und Nebel einfach in den Fluss. Das Dixie - Klo ist mir mal an der Elbe begegnet, es kam mit dem ablaufenden Wasser von rechts und besuchte mich dann mit der auflaufenden Flut erneut....


----------



## maesox (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

.....was ich beim Angeln gefunden habe postete ich bereits. 

Sollte aber jemand im Walchensee eine komplette Jerkausrüstung ( Rute PIKETIME und daran das volle Programm incl. Titanspinnstange) beim Angeln in 27m Wassertiefe finden,so gebt mir bescheid#h


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Basti94 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



maesox schrieb:


> .....was ich beim Angeln gefunden habe postete ich bereits.
> 
> Sollte aber jemand im Walchensee eine komplette Jerkausrüstung ( Rute PIKETIME und daran das volle Programm incl. Titanspinnstange) beim Angeln in 27m Wassertiefe finden,so gebt mir bescheid#h
> 
> ...



Upps die habe ich bei Ebay verkauft.

Nein Scherz bei Seite.

Welcher Fisch hat sich die den "gegönnt"?



MFG Basti94


----------



## maesox (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo,

das war kein Fisch,sondern die ist mir aus dem Rutenhalter geknallt!! Wie das passieren konnte weiß ich nicht...das ging auf jeden fall verdammt schnell kann ich dir sagen:-((


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Meine Funde:
Laptop, 6 Fahraeder, Zigarettenautomat, Handy, 10 Euro-Schein, Nike Fussball, Gummibaelle, Kondome, Feuerwerkskoerper, Futterkoerbe, Kunstkoeder, Freilaufrolle

>>>>>Geheimtipp<<<<<
Der Rhein bei Koeln ist fuer alle Schatzjaeger (Muellsammler) ein wares Paradies xD xD!


----------



## Blackfoot (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich lass eher etwas liegen,das finden dann andere.

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## schadstoff (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Elektronischer bissanzeiger ; schrotbleispender mit inhalt aus der guten alten DDR diverse Posen usw ......mal ne Pachkung Maden ^^    aber insgesamt hab ich glaub ich schon mehr verloren ....erst letztens mein neues Schwimmfischmesser und 2 Posen ....nach ein wenig zu viel Bier


----------



## Harbour (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hört sich ja alles nicht schlecht an^^
Abgesehn von der wasserleiche oO Ich hab bisjetzt nur n richtig fettes Beil gefunden das in nem Baum über meinem Angelplatz steckte, wurde nicht releast und leistet noch gute Dienste 
Allerlei tote Fische in recht beachtlichen Größen, das Größte war ne Barbe von 81cm.
Ansonsten nur das übliche: Haken, Müll, Futterkörbe, etc

lg harbour


----------



## RobinDUB (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

findet keiner mehr was ? 

achso.
ich hab bis jetzt kaputte Gummifische,Rutenablagen(in gebrauch ),Jigköpfe,..gefunden

lg
robin


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Vor 4 Jahren war ich zum testen meines neuen BellyBoats an unserem Forellen-Vereinssee und verlor auch glatt  eine meiner Gummilaschen (sehr wichtiges Teil, damit die Schwimmflossen nicht vom Watschuh abfallen!!!!) von meinen Schimmflossen (BB). Jetzt hab ich sie bei Niedrigwasser in diesem Frühjahr wiedergefunden und ich dachte ich spinne!!! Nicht spröde oder rissig geworden! Funzt wieder prima!!! Das nenne ich mal einen Fund oberster Klasse #6#6#6!!!


----------



## Troutcarp (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Eigentlich nur das übliche , Posen,Haken,Schnur,Spinner,Gummistiefel jedoch war ich mal in Bechtsbüttel angeln und hatte auf Grund nen Biss von ner kaputten Rute mit kompletter Montage ^^ 

absolutes Highlight : nen Frosch der auf Maden gebissen hatte xD


----------



## angelsüchto (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

tach zusammen,
ich hab nich soo viel zu biten:in schleimünde ne dorschrute und ne rolle von dam muss so um 1950-60 gebaut worden sein . in kappeln div. heringsbleie und vorfächer . an meinem hausgewässer: nen einkaufswagen tote bafos.und mein beim schwarzangeln verlorenes handy,  beim legalen angeln wieder gefunden:q .so das wars.
  ps: ich hab in kappeln beim heringsangeln mein stuhl inkl. grüne regenjacke mit dem eblem 100 jahre scb versenkt, wer findet oda fand bitte melden!
                             MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## BochumBasti1978 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moin!
Bisher die üblichen Rutenhalter, auch einen elektronischen, Kunstköder aller Art, Messer, in der Gudena eine stabile Hechtrute samt Rolle und einen Setzkescher inklusive Fische.


----------



## andy72 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

als vor einigen jahren der ultraheisse sommer war und der rhein so niedrigwasser hatte das sogar die schiffahrt eingestellt werden musste fand ich unter der südbrücke ein bajonett aus dem zweiten weltkrieg zwar ultra verrostet aber chic fürn partykeller ansonsten diverse angelzeug von rollen bis köfferchen mit kunstködern


----------



## Barbusbarbus (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab vor vier Wochen ein Fahrad gefunden, hat im Wasser gelegen, genau an meinem Angelplatz. Sah noch ziehmlich gut aus.


----------



## Bier (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hm, so richtig grosses Glück hatte ich bilang leider noch nicht. Bis auf einige Kunstköder, posen, haken und Blei nix von Wert.

Die "besten" Fänge waren n halber Autoreifen und ein Campingstuhl.

Also Leute, verliert mal etwas mehr Angelkram, dass auch ich mla was schönes finde!


----------



## angelpfeife (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bei mir wars bis jetzt nur ein Wobler und etliche Vorfächer, Posen  etc. Die kuriosesten Dinge waren ein Frosch, ein Entenkücken ( die Mutter hat mich fast Umgebracht...#d#d)
und noch ne Riesige Möwe die sich in meiner Schnur verfangen hat. Es war Nacht und ich saß vor meinen Ruten auf einmal gabs einen Run. Ich dachte ich hät nen Highspeed Boot an der Angel.
Als ich den Anschlag setzte machte es Platsch und mir würde alles klar. Die darauf folgende enthädderungsaktion endete mit einer total genervten Möwe( der ich einen Gummi um den schnabel legen musste da die Viecher so böse Piecksen können) die aber Releast werden konnte. 
Mein kuriosester Fang war ein Frachter unserer Holländischen Freunde der im Karlsruher Rheinhafen auf ein Tauwurmbündel gebissen hat.:vik::vik:. Leider ist er mir im Drill ausgeschlietzt sonst wäre das der Fang meines Lebens. Wer kann schon von sich behaupten, dass er 2000 Tonnen an der Angel hat:m:m. Bei dem drill merkte ich erst wie viel Kraft mein Tackle hat. Hut ab vor dem Hause Shimano


----------



## mike_w (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Walter PKK. Dienstwaffe der Polizei. Beim extremen Niedrigwasserstand an einer belebten Stelle beim Barbenangeln am Rhein gefunden.
War schon mit Muscheln bewachsen. Die Polizei war sehr erfreut, dass Ding zurückzubekommen. Hab dann nie mehr etwas davon gehört.
Dann war da noch der Plastikpersonalausweis einer Frau, der in Krefeld gestohlen wurde. Diesen Ausweis konnte ich stromabwärts von Wesel keschern.


----------



## Brassenfan (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ich weiß das mein cousin beim angeln am kanal eine volle kiste mörsergranaten gefunden hat |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## F1SCHER (9. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

nach fast 3 jahren wieder nach oben geholt ^^

hab neulich nen fischmesser beim brandungsangeln gefunden |bigeyes und das im flachen bereich wo andere auch gelegentlich baden |bigeyes.
waffen oder munition hab ich (noch) nicht gefunden.


----------



## reno ateportas (9. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Mehre Socken


----------



## junglist1 (9. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moin,
eine abgetrennte Hand, gab 94 nen Mord mit ner Zerstückelten Prostituierten bei uns in der Gegend. Hatte gerade versucht nach nem Hänger meine Hechtpose zu Retten als die Hand an mir vorbei schwamm.......
Haben zwar die Polizei gerufen, doch die haben uns nicht wirklich geglaubt, vielleicht auch weil ich damals erst 14 war ?!?
War auf jeden Fall ne krasse Sache. Als zwei Wochen später auch noch Kleidungsstücke der getöteten Person in der Nähe gefunden wurden, hat uns die Polizei dann auch geglaubt........

Naja, ansonsten nen bischen Kriegsmunition, ein totes Schaaf (hat gestunken wie sau), Messer, und ein paar Hanffelder (waren noch nicht erntereif).

Wenn man ein bischen abseits der bekannten Stellen Angelt erlebt man noch die ein oder andere Überraschung.

MfG

Kai

p.s.

und nen entfernten bekannten, der leider freiwillig aus dem leben geschieden ist und am baum hing.... war dann nicht so toll.


----------



## Fischhaker (9. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> ich weiß das mein cousin beim angeln am kanal eine volle kiste mörsergranaten gefunden hat |bigeyes|bigeyes


Sprengstofffischen ist verboten!!


----------



## reno ateportas (10. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich glaube ich gehe demnächst mit einem dicken Seil und einem Anker Angeln. Damit wird mann reich


----------



## Fragezeichen (10. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nicht mir passiert, aber nem Kumpel:
Letztes Jahr hat er sein Handy beim Bootssteg versenkt und trotz Kescher übern Grund ziehen und allen anderen Versuchen wars nicht zum Landgang zu überreden.
Vor ein paar Wochen hat ein anderer Kumpel das Handy gefunden, als die beiden zusammen angeln waren. Lag plötzlich fast am Ufer. 
Handy natürlich total hinüber, ABER die SIM-Karte tats sogar noch, trotz leichtem Rost! Diese kleinen Chips können echt gut was wegstecken.


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moinsen, habe leider nichts gefunden, dafür aber was verloren und zwar meinen supergeilen Meerforellenkescher (Handarbeit,Einzelstück), hat sich in der Brandung ausgeklingt, so ein Mist!
Am selben Tag habe ich dann auch noch ne 70cm plus Mefo verloren, hätte gerne beides wieder...Petri Maik


----------



## heinmama (10. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo,
ich habe beim Pinkeln im Maisfeld mal ein Klappklo gefunden( so ne Klobrille mit Füßen). Ich denke das Karpfenangler das Ding stehenlassen haben. Hab das Ding aber stehen gelassen weil ich es rel. bäh fand,undich nicht in Hinterlassenschaften anderer Menschen reintreten wollte. Brr.

Ansonsten Klappkescher, Spinner, Rutenhalter etc. und Unrat und Müll sogar ne ganze mit Pfandflaschen.

Gr.

Heinmama

Desweiteren


----------



## Jungangler97 (11. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr was größeres beim Angeln findet, wie z.B. Ruten, Rollen, Bissanzeiger oder so?
Bringt ihr das zum Fundbüro oder lohnt sich das nich?


----------



## Smallgame (11. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich hab mal den Henkel einer alten Amphore oder ähnlichem gefunden, ziert seit dem die Vitrine.
Ich war diesen Sommer eines Abends mit 4 Freunden und zwei Booten unterwegs um gezielt ein Wettbewerb auf Zweibindenbrassen zu machen. Einer hatte ein schönes Exemplar am Haken da schwamm der Fisch in eine Felsspalte und konnte so die Schnur abreissen. Kaum eine virtel Stunde später fingen wir eine Brasse mit eben diesen Haken am Maul.
Der hatte eben hunger der arme


----------



## mathei (11. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ich habe eine 3 kg anker gefunden. mit meinem 6 kg anker aus 30 metern tiefe hochgeholt. was für ein drill.


----------



## bassproshops (11. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo 
Etwas ganz besonderes habe ich zwar bislang noch nicht gefunden ):
Aber einen absoluten HotSpot , ein Schiffsanleger auf Mallorca neben einer alten Shakespear Brandungsrute gabs ein montiertes Kombo leider alles von bescheidener Qualität ;o


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (12. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Vor 2 Jahren eine komplette Karpfenausrüstung der oberen bis obersten Preisklasse, incl. Bivy, Liege, Futteral (mit mehreren Ruten) Tacklebox, Bissanzeiger, Rodpod, eben alles was dazugehört. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man so was stehenlassen kann...|kopfkrat
Ich hatte selber eine Dreitage-Trip und das Zeug stand schon als ich ankam. Nun muß ich dazu sagen, der Teich ist alles andere als leicht erreichbar. Drei Kilometer Fußmarsch mit dem Bollerwagen über Trampelpfade durch den Wald, aber dafür große und immer hungrige Karpfen und Schleien...
 Als ich nach 3 Tagen wieder abgebaut hatte und sich der Eigentümer immer noch nicht hatte blicken lassen, hab ich vorsichtshalber die Polizei gerufen. Lange Rede, Kurzer Sinn, Feuerwehrtaucher, große Suchaktion zu Wasser und im Wald und...

nix gefunden...
Auf meine Frage, "Was wird nun aus dem Zeug?" bekam ich dann nur zu hören: "#cKeine Ahnung, Was sie wollen..."
Was soll ich sagen, nach diversen Anzeigen in etlichen verschiedenen Zeitungen hab ich's aufgegeben, den rechtmäßigen Besitzer zu finden und das Zeug endgültig meinem Tackle zugefügt.
Abgesehen von diesem Glückstreffer hab ich auch nur das übliche gefunden, GuFis, Wobbel, Spinner, Posen, Schnüre Bleie, auch schon mal die eine oder andere Rute (haben wohl Schwarzangler bei ihrer überstürzten Flucht liegen lassen, der wurm kringelte sich noch...).


----------



## Smallgame (13. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Meine Ruhe und meinen Frieden |supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Smallgame hat einen Zweibindenbrassenwettbewerb ausgetragen? Interessant...da würde ich ja gerne mehr zu hören denn ich fange( und sehe) eigentlich nur Winzlinge und du schriebst ja mal von Kilo exemplaren...
Beim Angeln hab ich mal zwischen den Felsen eine noch Verpackte gute Schwimmwester gefunden und eine Urne... |engel:


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Aber hallo, ein Thread voller Fundunterschlagungen!|supergri


----------



## lsski (13. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Mir ist mal ein Angelschirm an Rhein zugelaufen und beim Pilken in Langeland eine Angel welche vermutlich erst kürzlich ins Wassergefallen ist.
Beide Besitzer sind nicht aufzufinden gewesen -


----------



## siwok44 (14. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe nur paar Futterkorbe gefunden,aber schon den Kescher,messer,und andere klein kram verloren.


----------



## schwimmreifen (14. September 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Mein bisher bester "Beifang" war ein echtes Profifrisbee aus Hartgummi. Habe ich in meinem Hausweiher, in dem auch viel Badebetrieb ist, beim Spinnen an den Haken bekommen. Das Teil ist der Hammer, fliegt super und macht Riesen Spaß :-D


----------



## neakls95 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Also verloren geht bei mir eher seltener was.
Ich hab mal nen Autoreifen, ne alte verrostete mofa am rhein nen campingstuhl  ehm und das übliche spinner,wobbler,bleie,posen und wirbel


----------



## Endmin (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bin gestern mit einem Schlauchboot bei uns im Fluss lang gefahren, hab unzählige Spinner, Blinker und Gummifische aus den Ästen und Bäumen geholt!:m


----------



## silviomopp (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

als Kind hab ich mal 50 DDR Mark gefunden , die lagen am Teich unter einer Sitzbank. Ansonsten das Übliche wie alle anderen , Posen , Hakenlöser etc...


----------



## René F (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Setzkescher, Senke, Messer, eine Dose mit ca. 50 Fliegen, ein Portmonaie,  einen Schuh, eine Sonnenbrille, diverse Posen, Spinner, Blinker...

Das seltsamste war eine Schmuckschatulle mit Eheringen.


----------



## inselkandidat (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

eine fangfertige Köfi Combo,Krebsreuse,eine köfi Langleine einmal übern See gespannt-in diesem See ist eigentlich jeglicher Fichfang verboten..:m,ein moped,ein totes Schaf, meine eigene leichte Spincombo die ich Tags zuvor am Wasser vergessen hatte..zuerst: Freude,irgendein honk hat seine Angel vergessen..dann|bigeyes,glück gehabt....


----------



## Siever (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe in diesem Jahr ein paar Mepsa- Spinner und einen teuren Behr Trendex Multi Jointer- Swimbait gefunden. Gleicht jedoch nicht den Wert aus, den ich in diesem Jahr schon versenkt habe... .
Vor kurzem habe ich ein Peugot- Fahrrad im Wasser gefunden und es mit dem Boot an den Rand abgestellt. Ein paar Meter davor habe ich diese Woche 2 montierte Ruten gefunden. So alte Schätzchen von Shakespeare mit komplett verrosteten Rollen (vermutlich aus den 80ern). Ich vermute mal, dass ein Schwarzangler das Weite gesucht hat... .


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Dieses Jahr "ausgedrillt":
Damenbinden ...
Hoody in Rot
Plastiktüten
~1,1m Tau (da denkt man man hat nen Meteraal quer aber nee)


----------



## Case (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Gleich nach der Eisschmelze lauf ich unsere Seen ab. Übern Winter verrotten die abgerissenen Schnüre, und die Posen treiben auf. Ich kaufe seit Jahren nur noch Miniposen. Die überleben den Winter unter Wasser meißt auch nicht.

Hab ne richtig große Sammlung gefundener Posen:q

Case


----------



## rokaroyal (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Also,mein schlimmster fund waren Menschenknochen.So ziemlich ein halber Brustkorb mit Schultergelenk und nen stück Oberarm hing noch dran.Hat dann die Kripo abgeholt.


----------



## klener-hunter (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

moin leutz...

Ich hab vor ca. 10 jahren beim nacht angeln am forellenpuff eine dam record match mit einer schimano stradic rolle gefunden!!

is ne geile combo vorallem die rolle!!!



mfg:vik:


----------



## inselkandidat (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



rokaroyal schrieb:


> Also,mein schlimmster fund waren Menschenknochen.So ziemlich ein halber Brustkorb mit Schultergelenk und nen stück Oberarm hing noch dran.Hat dann die Kripo abgeholt.


 
|bigeyesheieiei..


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Außer Posen, Bleie und Kunstköder habe ich letztens einen Rucksack geangelt.
Darin enthalten waren leere Bierdosen . Und diverse Katzenfuttersorten...Leckerlis, naßfutter...natürlich nur von Whiskas ).
Noch haltbar, habs dann der Nachbarin gegeben. Wenn die wüsste...:q


----------



## Boedchen (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

In Buhnen am Niederrhein ein... ähhm ja wie beschreibe ich es denn?
Sagen wir Spielzeug in XXXXXL für FRAUEN UND Männern mit so ner Handpumpe...
Hab meinen Angelkollegen gesagt er hätte was aus dem Rucksack verloren ^^ Mann war der Sauer :vik:


----------



## baitcast uwe (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ne rute(daiwa apollo) mit rolle:vik:,futterkörbe,meser, grundbleie,maisdosen,tauwurmboxen|uhoh:


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Und im Thread: "Was wurde euch zuletzt geklaut" steht dann:



baitcast uwe schrieb:


> ne rute(daiwa apollo) mit rolle:vik:,futterkörbe,meser, grundbleie,maisdosen,tauwurmboxen|uhoh:



Nicht ernst gemeint!|muahah:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



baitcast uwe schrieb:


> ne rute(daiwa apollo) mit rolle:vik:



Manche finden Sachen, die andere noch nicht verloren haben :q


----------



## Fun Fisher (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Manche finden Sachen, die andere noch nicht verloren haben :q




Komisch, aber das habe ich mir bei einigen Sachen in diesem Thread auch schon gedacht.


----------



## kappi1974 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab auch schon massenhaft Posen usw gefunden.Sogar ne alte Panzerfaust hier am Siel.Aber die Härte war vor einigen Wochen 
ein Paar das seine schweinischen Triebe ganz ungeniert am Forellensee ausgelebt hat.......so vertreibt man sich jetzt scheinbar die Zeit wenn nichts anbeisst |kopfkrat#6


----------



## Angler 212 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

bei mir nur ein paar posen etc. und ne autofelge


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



kappi1974 schrieb:


> ....
> ein Paar das seine schweinischen Triebe ganz ungeniert am Forellensee ausgelebt hat.......so vertreibt man sich jetzt scheinbar die Zeit wenn nichts anbeisst |kopfkrat#6



Höre ich da Neid.....


----------



## Erdmännchen (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



kappi1974 schrieb:


> ein Paar das seine schweinischen Triebe ganz ungeniert am Forellensee ausgelebt hat.......so vertreibt man sich jetzt scheinbar die Zeit wenn nichts anbeisst |kopfkrat#6



Da hat wohl jemand etwas falsch verstanden, als ihm geraten wurde, es am Forellensee mal mit Wurm zu versuchen... :q


----------



## g.schuldes (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

An der Weser mal nen Fahrrad- absolut unversehrt!!
Sogar das Licht brannte noch!!|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## Fun Fisher (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand etwas falsch verstanden, als ihm geraten wurde, es am Forellensee mal mit Wurm zu versuchen... :q




Ja, oder die Bedeutung des Wortes "Forellenpu**" haben sie ein bisschen anders interpretiert. :q


----------



## Zander96_HH (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ausser dem übrigen kleinkram wie Posen,Gufis,diverse andere Kukös nen Kescher usw. waren es noch:

Eine Senke<--Besitzer war leider nicht da :vik:
Ein Motorroller<--Feuerwehr
Ein Lammschädel#d<--Liegengelassen
Ein Kühlschrank/Gefrierschrank<---Aus dem Wasser geschleppt und liegen gelassen
Ein kaputtes Fischernetz (Ohne Fisch|evil <--Liegengelassen


Und wenn jemand einen Stuhl in der Kielerförde fangen sollte,von Behr ein Klapptstuhl das ist meiner,schxxxx Rückenwind:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

des beste war noch ein 200 gramm meeresblinker an einem teich mit ca. 1000m²


----------



## Micha85 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich hab heute den Fund meines Lebens gemacht. 

Ich komm nichts böses Ahnend ans Wasser, bau mein Gerödel auf und was finde ich dabei im hohen Gras?

Ne Dose Bier! :m


----------



## ibag 61 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Na, das ist ja ein richtig guter Fund, da macht das Angeln doch gleich noch mehr Spaß, prost und petri heil


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe schon ein Verkehrsschild gefunden...
Was besonderes leiter noch nicht.. 
Ich habe mal in 2 tagen 2 leute beim eimerrauchen erwischt
Habe gefragt was die da machen und war verwundert, wie glücklich die waren


----------



## Fischhaker (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ein Flaschenpost, mit adresse und so.:m
Vor ein paar Tagen gefunden.


----------



## Angler Jan (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob man es finden nenen kann
aber ich habe mal mit meinen haken aus den wasser einen 
Vergammelten Gummifisch gefangen (gefunde)


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ein Verkehrsschild gefunden...
> Was besonderes leiter noch nicht..
> Ich habe mal in 2 tagen 2 leute beim eimerrauchen erwischt
> Habe gefragt was die da machen und war verwundert, wie glücklich die waren



wenn das an der elbe war und die eimerraucher auich angler waren, war es nett deine bekanntschaft zu machen


----------



## WUTZ82 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Gefunden habe ich schon eine 25kg Granate über die ich im hohen Gras heftig gestolpert bin |schild-g

Sprengstoffmittelräumdienst kam dann und hat sie weidgerecht getötet.


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Echt jetzt ? Woher kam die denn ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Gefunden habe ich schon eine 25kg Granate *über die ich im hohen Gras heftig gestolpert bin*



Da sieht man mal wieder: Saugefährlich die Dinger! |bigeyes


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ja man hätte sich beim Sturz ja was brechen können |rolleyes


----------



## chreisie21 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Christian13 schrieb:


> Ja man hätte sich beim Sturz ja was brechen können |rolleyes


oder sie wär durch die erschütterung explodiert:e:e
kraaaaaaaabuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummm!!!!!!


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Da würde ich dann ma' sagen : 

:vik:"Shit happens":vik:


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

@WUTZ82

Angelst Du heimlich in "Kratern"..? Sozusagen in einem "Zielgebiet" der Bundeswehr... |bigeyes :q 

...ist dann wohl wie "Survival-Angeln-im-Krisengebiet-mit-Knalleffekt"...


----------



## WUTZ82 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ist wirklich kein Ei

Die Jungs haben mir dann erklärt das da ein kleines Glasrohr drin ist mit zwei Flüssigkeiten wenn das durch eine Erschütterrung zerbricht verbinden sich 2 Flüssigkeiten und es macht Booooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmm

hat es aber nicht gemacht :g

Die Bombe kam aus dem 2.Weltkrieg sagte man mir.


----------



## Erdmännchen (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Da fällt mir wieder ein, in einem Kanal in Südfrankreich habe ich eine riesige Schinkenkeule im Wasser gefunden. Keine Ahnung, wie sie dort hinkam, mehrere Kilo schwer und die nächste wirklich befahrende Straße (nimmt man kleine Straßen, sie zum Strand führen, außen vor, da braucht ja keiner sowas) mehrere Kilometer entfernt ^^


----------



## Roy Digerhund (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Am Montag gab´s für mich 3 feinste Metall-Banksticks und 2 Futterkörbe. Passt sehr gut, da ich bald neue gekauft hätte. Danke an den Spender ;-)
Gruss ROY


----------



## Lil Torres (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Mit der Rute: Geldbeutel mit Perso, Hose, Pulli, Socken



ich will nicht wissen wen du da unten ausgezogen hast... |uhoh:

:q:q


----------



## Micha85 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ... Würstchen, ...



Was du zwischendurch beim Pinkeln findest zählt nicht. :q


----------



## F1SCHER (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

huhu

krass was alles gefunden wurde/wird ! 

hab im winter ma 100kronen gefunden und neuliich ma son "billigmesser" sonst nix aufregendes #d .

viel erfolg weiterhin |bla:


----------



## Namenloser (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab mit meine Cousin mal ne komplette Aal und Zanderangelausrüstung gefunden haben wir dann unter uns aufgeteilt.


----------



## Eiwaz (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Cool ... aber wer läßt denn sowas zurück |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## beerchen (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Schwarzangler auf der Flucht |kopfkrat
:q


----------



## Namenloser (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



beerchen schrieb:


> Schwarzangler auf der Flucht |kopfkrat
> :q


 
War auch unsere vermutung lag alles einfach hinter nem Brückenpfeiler nur sicht bar wenn man hinter selbigen lang ging. 
Hatten die Sachen den ganzen Tag bei uns gut sichtbar liegen aber keiner kam vorbei und sagte das das seine Sachen sind.


----------



## bobbl (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Eine volle Schachtel Zigaretten.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Und es geht weiter: 1 Maus-Wobbler, 1 Grundblei, 1 Stahlvorfach und 7 Haken(die Haken und das Stahlvorfach wurden entsorgt).
Gruss ROY


----------



## derFörster (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



> War auch unsere vermutung lag alles einfach hinter nem Brückenpfeiler nur sicht bar wenn man hinter selbigen lang ging.
> Hatten die Sachen den ganzen Tag bei uns gut sichtbar liegen aber keiner kam vorbei und sagte das das seine Sachen sind.



na dit hat sich doch gelohnt sowas findet man nicht alle tage... mein bester fund war eine komplett montierte spinnrute mit wobbler dran... ich hatte aber damals noch kein plan und mein hobby noch net so geschätzt wie heut zutage...  hab diese dann für 25 mark verhöckert war ja quasi nen monats taschgeld...  

in letzter zeit sonst nur den üblichen kleinkram nen paar kükös nen alten kescher und eine kopflampe na immerhin mehr gefunden wie ich im tran verbummelt hab... |supergri 

mfg


----------



## wasser-ralf (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe beim letzten Angelausflug meine Ruhe und Entspannung pur gefunden.


----------



## daci7 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich hab am Wasser vor allen Dingen Entspannung, Ruhe und auch ein paar gute Freunde gefunden :m


----------



## kappi1974 (12. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Höre ich da Neid.....



Ach was,jeder wie er will 
War in jüngeren Jahren auch nicht gerade ein Vorbild an 
Anstand und Sitte.....


----------



## hecht fan (12. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

knochen u. halb verweste 80cm barbe


----------



## Bigone (12. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Im Sommer lagen an meiner Angelstelle 2 junge Damen und haben sich oben ohne gesonnt,
 rein rechtlich habe ich sie doch gefunden
die Bucht liegt hinter einem Waldstück etwas versteckt,
anstatt sich zu freuen, daß sie gefunden wurden, haben sie nur schnell T-shirts angezogen, sowas undankbares...


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Und so wie ich das sehe, hätte Dir auch ein Finderlohn zugestanden, ich würd mal sagen die beiden Shirt wären angemessen gewesen, :m

reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Faby96 (13. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moin,
ich war gestern beim Angelladen und habe ein paar Wobbler geholt.
Wollte eigentlich noch einen anderen kaufen, hatte aber zu wenig Geld.
Dann lief ich zum Auto, kuck auf die Straße, was lag da auf einmal? 
Ein 20 € Schein und sofort wieder rein in den Laden!

Gruß Faby


----------



## Namenloser (13. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab wieder was gefunden nen nagelneuen Schirmüberwurf.


----------



## pike-81 (13. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich genieße und schweige lieber. Aber mein Bruder hat am Anfang des Jahres mächtig abgeräumt:
Seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit ist er endlich mal wieder mitgekommen. Sofort von Spot zu Spot vorangestürmt und hat unermüdlich aber leider erfolglos seinen Effzett in den Strom gepeitscht. Bis er dann einen Wobbler in´nem Busch gefunden hat. Nur ein paar Würfe später hatte er dann seine Meerforelle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKUo-nSgW1I



Ich war vorher fast zwo Wochen ohne Biß...
Petri


----------



## thanatos (29. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

vor 30 Jahren eine Kinderangel Vollglas mit Plasterolle,war einem 
Sammler bei eBay 50,00€ wert.Außer kleinkram den man selbst ab
und an verliert ,einen Liebestöter in XXXXL,(dicker flauschiger Altweiberschlüpper)hat mir leider nicht gepaßt.Die meisten Sachen laß ich in der Regel liegen ,es sei denn das ich sie gerade brauchen könnte


----------



## boot (29. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hi ich habe heute einen Wobbler und eine Wasserkugel gefunden.


----------



## Bronco84 (30. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nabend zusammen, ich hab vor ca 15 jahren zusammen mit einem Freund einen Angelschirm Marke "Behr" aus einem Teich "geangelt". Dann Sauber gemacht soweit es ging und ein paar löcher abgedichtet. Schon war er wieder einsatzbereit.Das naturelle Tarnmuster das er seitdem hat weil er wohl länger im Schlamm lag find ich recht Cool,  Habe  den Schirm bis heute weil ich mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen kann mir nen neuen zu kaufen ;-). leider nur ein kleines foto aber das ist er ;-).





Foto ist von sonntag ;-)

Gruß Bronco


----------



## Makaay (30. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nen Vibrator inkl. Batterien, funktioniert hat er auch noch

Und NEIN, ich hab ihn mir nicht eingeführt


----------



## Zoddl (30. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

@Makaay
Naja, nachdem du schon den ersten Funktionstest hinter dir hast...

... wünsch ich dir auch weiterhin noch viel Spass mit deinem Fund!


----------



## boot (30. November 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Makaay schrieb:


> Nen Vibrator inkl. Batterien, funktioniert hat er auch noch
> 
> Und NEIN, ich hab ihn mir nicht eingeführt


Ist ja Geil,das Teil kannst ja zum Wobbler umbauen gg


----------



## MDieken (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

habe schon mehrere angelständer gefunden und auch schon kleine gleitposen und einen spirolini


----------



## schrauber78 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hier ist ja was los! Vom Vibrator gehts hier gleich zum Ständer über... 

Wo ist eigentlich unser Sittenwächter?


----------



## milos2009 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Habe in den letzten Jahren einen Zigarettenautomaten, halben Roller , etliche Angelkleinteile und Stockfische gefangen


----------



## -iguana (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Servus zusammen,

hab auch schon einiges an tackle bei uns an der Donau gefunden aber leider habe ich die doofe Angewohnheit mindestens genausoviel wieder liegen zu lassen.
Hab letztes Jahr nen Aaltöter gefunden und ihn dieses Jahr wieder verloren, das selbe ist mir vor ein paar Jahren mit meiner (Knipex) Zange passiert! :c
Die Ausbeute von diesem Jahr waren etliche Futterkörbe, ein super erhaltener Mepps long, eine Spinangel, Blinker und einen Unterfangkescher mit noch lebendem Barsch drinnen!!

Außerdem einen Schwimmer an dem noch ein Stahlvorfach samt lebendigem 60cm Zander hing! :m
Hat aber ein wenig gedauert bis ich den umherschwimmenden Kameraden erwischt hatte! 

Aber das mit Abstand beste war vor zwei Jahren eine Damenhandtasche die in der Donau schwamm, samt Gelldörsen, Persos, Bankkarten, Geld und was sonst noch reingehört, von zwei jungen Mädels! Perfekt mit nem Spinner gehakt und nach kurzem Drill sauber mit Handgriff landen können! 
Denke mal so ca 50cm und 3 Pfd!!

Habs bei der Polizei abgegeben und bekam ein paar Tage drauf nen Anruf von einem der Mädels die sich bedankt hat!
So muss es sein!!  #6
Die Tasche war beim blödeln von nem Ausflugsdampfer gefallen! Stammte aus der nächsten Stadt die nur ca 10km weg ist. Da würd ich sagen, Glück gehabt!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Lorenz (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Makaay schrieb:


> *Nen Vibrator inkl. Batterien, funktioniert hat er auch noch*



Ich hab auch mal einen gefunden. Aber nicht mit den Fingern angefasst, geschweige denn ausprobiert...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4233


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

gestern gabs nen schwarzen Adidasrucksack Fangfrisch aus dem Teltowkanal inkl. nicht mehr sehr frischen Obstsalat, nen paar Energieriegel (Körnerfutter )...5 x USB Stick, Schlüssel und Geldbörse.

Umgehend im Ladengeschäft des Inhabers angerufen. Die Freude war groß 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Horn10 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

2 Fahrräder an einem Tag ,,geankert"


----------



## fischgreifer (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

habe mal am see ausgeworfen und als ich den spinner rauszog hingen eine hegene und ein blinker dran


----------



## mike 850T (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

meine kleine war sehr glücklich ein ABU SEVEN gefunden #v


----------



## Bobster (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf :m

Wer verliert/vergisst den sein Rolle #d


----------



## BountyHunter81 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab vor 2 Jahren ein Echolot (das Billig-Ding von LIDL) mit ein paar Stellnetzen gefunden.
Ansonsten reichlich Zubehör, vor allem Rutenständer.


----------



## Eichelfritte (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab vor ein par Jahren MEIN altes Mofa an der Agger gefunden. Ist mir knapp nen Jahr vorher geklaut worden und dann stolper ich am Ufer fast drüber


----------



## macke (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Hab vor ein par Jahren MEIN altes Mofa an der Agger gefunden. Ist mir knapp nen Jahr vorher geklaut worden und dann stolper ich am Ufer fast drüber



Hehe, und in welchem Zustand war das gute Stück?


----------



## F1SCHER (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ich hab mal wieder was gefunden und zwar nen 50gr zocker beim heringsangeln.
und mit der rute hab ich noch paar heringsbleie "gefunden" .


----------



## Eichelfritte (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Das Bild spricht wohl für sich selbst 

http://img802.*ih.us/img802/7863/dsc00067e.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## siloaffe (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Das Bild spricht wohl für sich selbst




Ou ha. 

Hast die BlueMann Group gerufen? der Fall der GummieMarie.   

Das wär doch auch mal ne ordentlich Titelstorry für die B...zeitung. 

"Angler findet Kopflose und platgefahrene GummieMarie am Rhein"     

Markus


----------



## Eichelfritte (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ja, der fehlende Kopf hat mich auch etwas verstört


----------



## Pippa (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Ja, der fehlende Kopf hat mich auch etwas verstört



...aber nicht abgehalten?! |bigeyes


----------



## zalem (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bruchstücke von Achaten


----------



## Micha85 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

http://wap.bild.de/news/inland/mord...kt-koffer-mit-frauen-torso-23820062.bild.html

da fehlt auch noch der Kopf...


----------



## Eichelfritte (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Pippa schrieb:


> ...aber nicht abgehalten?! |bigeyes


 
Natürlich nicht. Es wird gef.... was da ist


----------



## Pat 79 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Es wird gef.... was da ist




Für alle unter 18 hier im AB, passend zum Threadtitel meinte er natürlich *gefunden* !   :q


----------



## Bobster (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Der nackte Wahnsinn :q


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Das Bild spricht wohl für sich selbst



Die ist noch guuut! #6


Ich nenne nun eine Futterrakete mein Eigen, dafür darf sich ein anderer Petrijünger jetzt meines Rutenhalters erfreuen. :g


----------



## Lorenz (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*









#c


----------



## F1SCHER (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

keine aale drin lorenz ? :q


----------



## F1SCHER (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ne sänger zocker mit 50gr. gefunden . beim heringsangeln |bigeyes


----------



## Lorenz (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*







312414 Bierflaschen |uhoh:
Ich hab bewusst übertrieben, denn sonst meint nochjemand ich war Flaschensammeln...ich war natürlich fischen (mit Erfolg), dummerweise war eines der Zielgewässer quasi unbefischbar...Ghettobluster,Alkohol mit Bollerwagen und Einkaufwagen rangekarrt etc. ...


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Bobster schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glühstrumpf :m
> 
> Wer verliert/vergisst den sein Rolle #d


Ich, hab mal eine Telerute mit Rolle und Kescher einfach liegen lassen.
Das lag aber an dem kleinen quängeligen Sohnemann.
Naja, vergeben und fast vergessen, bis ich Deine Frage las.
Hab mal ne tote Frau an einem unserer Seen gefunden.
Herzinfakt.
Dann so ein ganz kleines Kinderminnifahrrad  mit nem Spinner rausgezogen. Gummistiefel geangelt.
Naja und dann das übliche gefunden : Rutenhalter, Posen, Blinker, Wobbler, Haken und :rAnglermüll.


----------



## Lorenz (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



arno schrieb:


> Ich, hab mal eine *Telerute mit Rolle*.......einfach liegen lassen.



Die hier vielleicht?
Zwischenzeitlich hättest du die ruhig mal wieder mitnehmen können :q:q:q




Das Bild ist aus dem Archiv gekramt, hat aber grad gepassr  Morgen find ich aber vielleicht nochwas aktuelles posten-wertes...nochmehr Überbleibsel vom Vatertag,siehe oben, garantiert...


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Na, die hätte ich auch wech geschmissen, da rosten ja die Ringe.
Und die Rolle ist viel zu schwergängig.


----------



## daci7 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Sieht mir auch so aus als ob die Schnur brüchig wäre.. wenigstens die würde ich ja an deiner Stelle mal austauschen Lorenz.
#d


----------



## Hobbin89 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

sehr kuriose Dinge die einige hier finden - echt geil  
Ich hab mal nen Stethoskop gefunden , es war total verrostet und hingen schon Muscheln dran -> ging sofort in den Müll !

In Holland hab ich mal nen schweine kuscheltier gefangen , voll gesogen mit schlamm und wasser . 
Was man nicht so alles "verliert"


----------



## Tom (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Mahlzeit zusammen,
das ist ja wirklich der Hammer, was alles so liegen gelassen wird. 

Aber ich kann da uch noch einen zum Besten geben: 
Ich hab vor ca. zwei Jahre nen Doppeldildo am Waldrand 
beim See gefunden!! |bigeyes 
Die Frage die mich seit dem nicht mehr los lässt: 
Welche Vorgeschichte steckt dahinter!! :q

Um Fragen vorzubeugen: 
Ja, ich habe das Teil unberührt liegen gelassen! 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## ede123 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hey Leute,
hoffe, dass  das mit dem bild hochladen geklappt hat #c habe diesen komischen haken aus einem Seerosenfeld in einem see in schweden gezogen , 
kann mir jemand sagen wie der eingesetzt wurde?


----------



## siloaffe (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hmmmmm....|kopfkrat


 Das sieht für mich wie `n Teil einer Fischfalle aus#c


----------



## olaf70 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moin,

letztes Wochenende habe ich beim Spinnfischen so eine Art Kartoffelsack "geangelt".
Inspiriert durch einen Thread hier im AB, wo mal einer eine Tüte mit Goldschmuck geangelt haben will, habe ich den Sack aufgeschnitten.

Bei mir war kein Schmuck drin, sondern ein paar tote Katzenjunge!
Der Tag war dann erstmal gelaufen...


----------



## zanderzone (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



ede123 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hoffe, dass  das mit dem bild hochladen geklappt hat #c habe diesen komischen haken aus einem Seerosenfeld in einem see in schweden gezogen ,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie der eingesetzt wurde?




Moin! 
Kann ich Dir sagen! Den Haken benutzen die Schweden zum Eisangeln, er wird an einem Angelduhn befestigt. Schwierig zu erklären, aber schau Dir doch einfach das Video an!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbbwNVZvfYQ


----------



## Schlebusch (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> letztes Wochenende habe ich beim Spinnfischen so eine Art Kartoffelsack "geangelt".
> Inspiriert durch einen Thread hier im AB, wo mal einer eine Tüte mit Goldschmuck geangelt haben will, habe ich den Sack aufgeschnitten.
> ...


Bohr das ist ja voll krank :r sowas sollte man direkt mit dem Besitzer der Katzenjungen machen :r


----------



## Alex1860 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

So ein Fliegenfischerset (inkl. Zange an einer Rolle, Hakenlöser, Arterienzange, einige Trockenfliegen), Messer, Einen Illex Chubby  der hat mich besonders gefreut wie das Fliegenfischerset  wirbel blei und einen Kunstköder zum Tintenfisch angeln


----------



## EGGERHART (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Also das mit den Katzenjungen ist echt pervers... Ich hoffe nur sie sind sofort gestorben und nicht qualvoll ertrunken.


----------



## Der-Graf (22. Juni 2012)

LEV schrieb:
			
		

> Bohr das ist ja voll krank :r sowas sollte man direkt mit dem Besitzer der Katzenjungen machen :r



Aus der Erregung heraus kann ich solche Äußerungen zwar nachvollziehen, würde sie aber nichts desto trotz auch unter "voll krank" verbuchen. Steinigt mich, aber für mich besteht dann doch noch ein bedeutender Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier - sonst würde ich vermutlich auch nicht angeln gehen... Und nein - ich heiße es weder gut, dass Katzen ertränkt werden, noch ist es mir egal! Ich bin selber Dosenöffner von zwei Minitigern.


----------



## Chemtrails (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Aus der Erregung heraus kann ich solche Äußerungen zwar nachvollziehen, würde sie aber nichts desto trotz auch unter "voll krank" verbuchen. Steinigt mich, *aber für mich besteht dann doch noch ein bedeutender Unterschied zwischen Mensch und Tier* - sonst würde ich vermutlich auch nicht angeln gehen... Und nein - ich heiße es weder gut, dass Katzen ertränkt werden, noch ist es mir egal! Ich bin selber Dosenöffner von zwei Minitigern.



klar gehören die Katzen-ersäufer nicht ertränkt,
der Tod wäre einfach zu schnell.

nein im Ernst, ich finde keine Worte für diesen Menschen.

Sowas hilfloses assozial dreckiges #d

man man was das gerade für eine grundsätzliche Diskussion in meinem Hirn ausgelöst hat hrhr hrhrhr |krach:


----------



## Zoddl (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nur mal so als Tip:


Chemtrails schrieb:


> *klar gehören die Katzen-ersäufer nicht ertränkt,
> der Tod wäre einfach zu schnell.
> 
> nein im Ernst, ich finde keine Worte für diesen Menschen.* *
> ...


Sag das mal zu deinen Grosseltern oder sonstiger älterer Verwandtschaft. Vorzugsweise denen, die in ländlicher Region aufgewachsen sind.

Das Resultat könnte dich überraschen...


----------



## Wickedstyler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

silence ...


----------



## Der-Graf (22. Juni 2012)

So sieht es aus... In ländlichen Gegenden war(/ist?) es nicht unüblich, kleine Katzen zu ertränken. Die halbwegs "wilden" Katzen, die dort über die Wiesen und Felder streunen und auf den Höfen die Mäuse jagen, waren/sind in der Regel nicht kastriert/sterilisiert und vermehr(t)en sich daher ziemlich unkontrollierten. Um einer Katzenplage vorzubeugen, wurden/werden dann halt einige Würfe in Seen oder Flüssen versenkt. Nicht gerade schön und für die Katze sicher grausam - dennoch ein völlig übliches Prozedere. Zumindest früher - mittlerweile sicher seltener und richtigerweise auch laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten...


----------



## teddy- (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ohh man wenn ihr wüsstet was auf dem land mit hundewelpen usw gemacht wird |uhoh:


----------



## Micha85 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hier in der Region wurde kürzlich in einem kleinen Fluss bzw. grossem Bach nach Leichenteilen getaucht. 
Die Funde gaben ziemlich gut aufschluss über umgang mit überzähligen Tieren.


----------



## ede123 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Danke Zanderzone !

so ähnlich hab ich mir das vorgestellt, das würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren, aber ich weiß nicht ob das bei uns in Deutschland erlaubt ist?#c

zu den toten katzenbabys:

mir würde sowas wahrscheinlich auch den angeltag versauen, aber ich verurteile niemanden der sowas macht ! in ländlichen gegenden können streunende katzen wirklich zur plage werden, da war es üblich die jungen zu töten, das macht sicher niemand zum spaß, es dient dem zweck zu verhindern, dass sich die straßenkatzen unkontrolliert vermehren!
meiner moral entspricht das nicht, aber es liegt mir fern anderen menschen meine moralischen grundsätze vor zu schreiben oder gar die meinen als die einzig richtigen dar zu stellen !


----------



## iguana57 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich persönlich könnte so etwas auch niemals machen mit den Katzen. Kenne das aber leider auch selber von meinem Opa. Auch ein eingefleischter Bauer wie er im Buche steht. 

Der hat die Katzen zwar nicht ertränkt, aber eine mit nen Spaten über gezogen ( wenigstens kein Qualvoller Tot)  das selbe auch mit maulwürfen oder Vogel Jungen die aus dem nest gefallen sind. Keine schöne Sache wenn man das als Kind sieht, aber so war das halt früher.

Er hat damals auch immer Bison Ratten Geschossen. Wenn man dann den Schwanz abgehackt und zur Gemeinde oder so gebracht hat gabs 5 Mark dafür. Denke mal das die damals auch ne ziemliche Plage waren.


----------



## Thunderstruck (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



iguana57 schrieb:


> Er hat damals auch immer Bison Ratten Geschossen.


Du meinst sicherlich Bisamratte. Aber Bisonratte find ich gut :q


----------



## iguana57 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ups, Ja stimmt :q


----------



## Florian1980 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Die hier sind am Samstag mitten im Neckar gelandet. Hab sie dann mutig gerettet:


----------



## MaxiDelme (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich möchte auch mal was gescheites finden...

Bis jetzt habe ich nur Mist aus dem Wasser gezogen.
Eine rote Umhängetasche voller Schlamm, eine Wagglermontage, der Waggler sank wie ein Stein.

Und einen Rock. Hat mir nichtmal gestanden


----------



## Thxmpsxn (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moin,|wavey:
habe gerade diese Rubrik beim Stöbern gefunden, hätte da dann auch noch was kurioses zu vermelden.

Diesen Helm habe ich beim Spinnfischen in der Lippe bei Hamm-Uentrop gefunden. Ist schon ein Weilchen her. Wir waren im besagten Bereich also zu Spinnfischen unterwegs, als ich im Uferbereich einen heftigen Hänger hatte. Ich kraxel also die Böschung runter um den Hänger besser lösen zu können. War nur grad mal ca. 1,50 m vom Ufer weg, der Blinker hatte sich zwischen zwei Steinen verkeilt. 
Als ich als näher kam sehe daneben einen Stein mit Loch.|bigeyes Kann nicht sein dachte ich noch so, hebe den "Stein mit Loch" an und habe einen Stahlhelm in der Hand. Kollege und ich haben ziemlich sparsam drein geschaut. |bigeyes
Spontaner Kommentar des Kumpels damals: Guck mal ob der Kopf noch drinne is! Naja, was soll ich sagen, so isser halt.|rolleyes

Der Helm war, als ich ihn aus dem Wasser gezogen habe, mit einer relativ festen grauen Schmutz- und Schlammschicht überzogen. Man kann innen aber noch ganz gut das Polsterband sehen. Denke mal der ist aus dem 2. WK.
Hab das Teil mit nach Hause genommen, gereinigt und aufbewahrt. Das war das Seltsamste was ich beim Angeln bisher gefunden habe, da gibt´s nix!|kopfkrat
Hier die Bilder dazu:


----------



## SpinnAngler89 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

mit ausnahme von diversen wobblern spinnern und anderen kunstködern (wovon man eigtl. alles nicht mehr gebrauchen konnte) war einmal ein halbes "drogenlabor" 

ich war mit zwei kollegen morgens zum spinnfischen verabredet.sind dann losgezogen, und haben irgendwann an nem ziemlich abgelegenen platz ne haschischpfeife, tütchen mit haschisch und ein tütchen mit weissen pulver gefunden. haben dann der polizei bescheid gegeben und die meinten dann, dass es sich bei dem weissen zeug wohl um amphetamine handelt...

tja da waren wohl ein paar (oder ein) angelkollege/n zu fertig um sein "equipment" dann mitzunehmen. dass es angler waren denke ich mal, da am platz noch ein feuerplatz war der noch warm war und noch schnur nebendran lag.:q:q
sowas findet man auch nicht alle tage!


----------



## Purist (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Thompson schrieb:


> Denke mal der ist aus dem 2. WK.



Stimmt und er ist deutschen Ursprungs, den Typ könnte man auch noch rausbekommen. Gegen Kriegsende und in der Nachkriegszeit wurde genug vom Kriegsschrott verbuddelt oder versenkt, aus den Helmen wurden z.T. Küchensiebe gemacht.


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich bin letztens in das Wasser gestiegen, um meinen Spinnköder, welcher sich am unterwasser befindlichen Restes eines abgestorbenen Schilfhalms verhakt hatte, zurette. Es war mir einfach zu schade, das gute Stück einfach abzureißen, zumal ich ihn ja von meinem Platz aus noch sehen konnte.
Andere Leute machen sich scheinbar nicht solche Mühe. An dem Halm hingen noch zwei andere, nicht ganz billige Wobbler, als ich ihn rauszog.
Davon inspiriert suchte ich die nähere Umgebung weiter ab und konnte noch eine Raubfischpose, sowie einen weiteren dreiteiligen Wobbler bergen.
Solche Aktionen sind aber für den ortsansässigen Gerätedealer natürlich umsatzschädigend. Ich brauche ihn die nächste Zeit nämlich nicht besuchen #6.


----------



## Jens08/15 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nützliches bis jetzt nur ne Hand voll Gummifische...ansonsten den üblichen Müll (Schnurreste, Leere Futtertüten etc.), Hülsen von Schrotpatronen, ne fast volle Flasche Sonnenmilch und eine etwas angebrannte Kinderpuppe die an einem Baum hing.#d


----------



## F1SCHER (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

hallo 

hab auch ma wieder was gefunden ! nu haltet euch fest , das untere teil vom rutenhalter |rolleyes !


----------



## -iguana (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Funde der Letzten Woche waren zwei Ständer einer davon sogar mit voll funktionsfähigem elektronischen Bissanzeiger von Balzer! #6

Gruß Tom


----------



## Fischotte (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bisonratten gibts aber auch;

http://kamelopedia.mormo.org/index.php/Datei:Bisonratte.jpg


----------



## F1SCHER (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Diesmal was unbrauchbares gefunden und zwar ne Kofferraumabdeckung :r #d


----------



## KölnerAngler (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



-iguana schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Funde der Letzten Woche waren zwei Ständer einer davon sogar mit voll funktionsfähigem elektronischen Bissanzeiger von Balzer! #6
> 
> Gruß Tom


 
Glückwunsch zu den Ständern!

Als ich heute Morgen wach geworden bin, hat meine Frau auch einen Ständer gefunden, da war aber kein Bissanzeiger dran |rolleyes.

Grüße 
KölnerAngler


----------



## Tom (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nicht gefunden, aber zugeflogen: Saß gestern mit Kumpel Ralle am 
See, als plötzlich ein gelber Wellensittich ca. 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt eine Notlandung auf dem Wasser hinlegte. #d
Da der offensichtlich Lebensmüde es nicht mehr aus eigener
Kraft ans Ufer schaffen würde, entledigte ich mich überflüssiger
Kleidungsstücke und schnappte mir meinen Kescher.

Nach einer kurzen Schwimmeinlage war der Gelbe im Kescher und kurz darauf an Land. 
Leider hat der arme Kerl trotz Intensiv-Betreuung nicht mehr lange gelebt und verstarb 
kurze Zeit später.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## teddy- (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

 schade frauchen hätte sich bestimmt gefreut


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

eine 5m stipprute


----------



## Zoddl (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Als ich heute Morgen wach geworden bin, hat meine Frau auch einen Ständer gefunden, da war aber kein Bissanzeiger dran |rolleyes.


Hätte deine Frau zugebissen, hätte sich der Bissanzeiger schon gemeldet...|bigeyes


----------



## fam0815 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Hätte deine Frau zugebissen, hätte sich der Bissanzeiger schon gemeldet...|bigeyes



und rot nachgeleuchtet hätte er auch....:q
und warscheinlich länger als 20 sec.      :r


----------



## F1SCHER (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



fam0815 schrieb:


> und rot nachgeleuchtet hätte er auch....:q
> und warscheinlich länger als 20 sec.      :r



:q  |jump:  :q


----------



## zanderaal (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Gefunden hab ich auch mal was
eine Walther 7,65 PPK mit Ledertasche und Magazin.
Ist natürlich fachgerecht entsorgt worden bei den Grünen


----------



## F1SCHER (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



fam0815 schrieb:


> und rot nachgeleuchtet hätte er auch....:q
> und warscheinlich länger als 20 sec.      :r




Warscheinlich länger UND LAUTER als die Batteriebetriebenen :q


----------



## Philla (1. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ein kleines Hasenjunges, welches vollkommen durchnässt und halb erforen war. Hat leider auch trotz Heizung, Nahrung usw. die Nacht nicht überstanden. 

Außerdem einen Wurf Katzenjunges.

Aber falls wer im Stocksee auf 8 Meter tiefe eine Rosaschwarze Gunkirute finden sollte, das müsste meine sein


----------



## Alex1860 (1. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Letztens ein Filetiermesser von Lindner gefunden


----------



## hannsi_911 (2. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe auch schon einiges Gefunden:

Im Wasser: 
Bremsscheiben, Einkaufswagen, jede menge Kunstköder und Posen, Müll, Setzkescher mit 87 cm Hecht (lebend), Kescher, Rutenhalter.
Am Ufer:
Grill, Kunstköder, Posen, Klappstuhl aus Holz, Komplett gefüllte Sitzkiepe (nach 3 Tagen mitgenommen, ich war damals 15), Messer, Softair, Rute, Rollen, Schnurreste, Hackentütchen, Koffer mit Funkbissanzeiger, Rucksack mit Bierdosen, Maden und Wurmdosen (Unzählige), Fahrrad im Wald. Kleidungsstücke wie Unterwäsche, Bikini (nein er war mir zu klein), Thermo-overall, Mützen
am Parkplatz:
Rutentasche mit Inhalt, Kühlbox 75 Liter, Gasgrill samt Flasche. Stand schon 2 Tage vorher bei meiner Ankuft da. Geldbeutel mit 780€ OHNE Ausweis, Bankkarte ect. Nur die Kohle, und eine Karpfenliege. 

alles so im Zeitraum von 12 Jahren. 
Wer bitte lässt sowas liegen?

Achso wenn jemand vor 4 Jahren auf Fehmarn eine Rutentasche samt Inhalt gefunden hat, es kann meine sein. Hat meine Freundin damals liegen gelassen. Als ich Sie am abend aufm Campingplatz gefragt habe wo sie ist war Ihre Antwort "Hab ich nicht mitgenommen". Als der Nachmittags der Regen kam sagte Sie "ich nehm schonmal ALLES mit Ihr könnt dann weiterangeln. Abends war ich zu voll um nochmal hinzufahren. Am nächsten Morgen war sie weg.


----------



## Flussmonster (2. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Waren heute angeln/schwimmen.

Ca 2 Km langgeschwommen, als wir an einem uneinsehbaren Platz etwas ganz kurioses gesehen haben.

Da standen einfach mitten in der Wildniss 2 Wohnzimmersessel, da wollte wohl jemand ganz gemütlich angeln, ich frage mich nur wie die dahingekommen sind, Fuß/Rad/Auto-Weg gibt es nicht, einziger Weg an die Stelle zu kommen ist durchs Wasser.

Ich schätze mal, das die vom Boot aus abgeladen wurden.

Danaben standen jewals zwei "Bank-Sticks" aus Holz geschnitzt|rolleyes


----------



## F1SCHER (2. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



hannsi_911 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon einiges Gefunden:
> 
> Im Wasser:
> Bremsscheiben, Einkaufswagen, jede menge Kunstköder und Posen, Müll, Setzkescher mit 87 cm Hecht (lebend), Kescher, Rutenhalter.
> ...



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  krass !!


----------



## weserwaller (2. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



hannsi_911 schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon einiges gefunden.....
> 
> Wer bitte lässt sowas liegen?



.... #6




hannsi_911 schrieb:


> achso wenn jemand vor 4 jahren auf fehmarn eine rutentasche samt inhalt gefunden hat, es kann meine sein. Hat meine freundin damals liegen gelassen.


----------



## hannsi_911 (2. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe meine Tasche nicht liegengelassen! Ich habe am Wasser gesessen. Ca 400 m weg von den anderen und mich auf die Aussage meiner Freundin verlassen, nur war ich damit verlassen!
Aber in der Tasche war eh nur Ramsch drin. Nichts was richtig Geld gekostet hat.


----------



## MDieken (5. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moin,
habe heute eine wunderschöne Senke mit nem GuFi rausgeholt, top Zustand )

Petri Heil aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## F1SCHER (12. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

neulich ne posenmontage beim spinnfischen am haken gehabt und heute mal wieder nen rutenhalter |kopfkrat . kann damit bald handeln


----------



## raubfisch33 (12. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ich hab letztens was überhaupt nicht schönes gefunden...ich hab gemütlich in der nachmittagssonne mein lager für die nächsten 2 nächte aufgebaut. schon seit meiner ankunft habe ich einen stechenden geruch wahrgenommen , mir aber nichts weiter dabei gedacht... als der gestank nicht mehr auszuhalten war bin ich der sache auf den grund gegangen..nach kurzer suche hab ich dann im busch eine tüte gedunden, in der untermaßige zander und hechte und jedemenge weißfisch drin waren, aus den hechten und zandern fehlten die filets...war schon alles halb am verwesen..ich habs mir dann als aalanfutter zu nutzen gemacht.. aber wer macht sowas?sowas finde ich unter aller sau, wenn ichwen dabei erwischen sollte, gibts lafka..was haltet ihr davon? wieso schlachtet man untermaßige zander und hechte ab? und es waren nicht wenig..wahrscheinlich sind sie sogar noch mit nem netz gefangen worden:// traurig  sowas..


----------



## silviomopp (12. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

:q gestern eine Unterhose, blau-weiß gestreift ..mit nem braunen Strich unterlegt... :q


----------



## Mendez (12. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

So lange es Mensche gibt, wird es auch immer Idioten und andere Schwaköpfe geben. So ist es nun mal in der Welt.


----------



## Seneca (16. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Heute Abend foglendes auf Mais gebissen:


----------



## Margarelon (16. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Seneca schrieb:


> Heute Abend foglendes auf Mais gebissen:



Ui, ne Rotwangen-Schmuckschildkröte.... Hübsch! Hoffentlich mitgenommen?


----------



## pike-81 (17. August 2012)

Wieso mitgenommen?
Schmecken die?


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (17. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Gestern beim Spinnen die Ufer abgelaufen.
Und nen Klasse Routenständer gefunden, genau den wollt ich mir nächsten Monat kaufen, klasse kohle gesparrt


----------



## Staxx78 (17. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Habe die Tage das Thema hier gefunden. Die letzten 3 Wochen hatte ich Urlaub und war sehr viel angeln, am meisten am Rhein. Durch das extrem niedrige Wasser, hab ich mehr oder weniger alle Nase lang was gefunden - fürs Angeln und so manch andere Sachen ^^

Fangen wir mim Angel an: 
Was wohl am häufigsten am Rhein zu finden ist: Blei! Zusammengerechnet sind es fast 2.72kg an Wurf/Grundblei in verschiedenen Formen (Birnenblei, Bleioliven, 3 Lotblei usw.),
4 Anti Tangle Montagen, 13 Futterkörbe (mit und ohne Blei), an diversen Ästen, Baumstämmen, Sandsäcken oder einfach sonst unter Wasser liegen markanten Steinen und Eisenträgern etliche km Schnurr mit soweit teilweise vollständigen Grund-Montagen, wovon ich aber nur das mitgenommen habe was für mich brauchbar erschien (Wirbel, Perlen/GummiPerlen/Schnurstopper, sehr große Quetschbleie, Stahlvorfach, wenn intakt mit und ohne Drilling).
Seltsamerweise nicht ein einziger Schwimmer/Pose! Kunstköder waren auch keine brauchbaren dabei.
Schnüre und Vorfächer habe ich auch liegen lassen, denen kann man wohl nicht mehr vertrauen ^^ 
2 Hakenlöser, eine Aterienklemme und eine Madenschleuder die nach gründlicher Reinigung wieder wie Neu erscheint. 
Also fürs Grundangeln bin ich erstmal ausgerüstet für die nächste Zeit. 

Am Zulauf eines kleinen Hafens, hab ich ein deutschen Stahlhelm aus dem 2WK im Schlamm gefunden, der aber nur noch zu 50% vorhanden war, der Rest war weggerostet. An der Erft habe ich eine Amerikanische Erkennungsmarke aus dem 2WK gefunden. Die ist kommtplett aus Alu (denk ich mal) und ist nach der Reinigung, bis auf einige Kratzer und ein kleinen Delle am Rand, 100% i.O. und lesbar. 

Der übliche andere Müll und Treibgut am Rhein brauch ich glaub ich nicht weiter zu erwähnen...bis auf ein schon ziemlich mitgenommenen Dildo ^^

Einige Münzen Kleingeld waren hin und wieder auch zu finden, aber das wird nichtmal für ein Eis reichen.

Das alles habe ich beiläufig gefunden, entweder da wo ich gesessen habe, oder beim Blinkern am Ufer entlang. 

Versuche grade herraus zu finden ob man das bleib auch mit nem billigen Metalldetektor ausfindig machen kann.

Gruss

Staxx


----------



## GeorgeB (17. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Solche Suchaktionen bei Niedrigwasser sind sehr sinnvoll. Für das eigene Portemonnaie, und für die Umwelt. Letztere wäre sehr dankbar, wenn man dabei auch den Teil des Angelmülls entfernt, den man nicht gebrauchen kann. So schwer ist das Zeugs ja nicht.

SCNR, Herr Kollege. Nothing for ungood.


----------



## Lorenz (17. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Da bekam wohl ein Kollege gesagt er solle es mal mit einer Spinner-Gummifisch-Kombi probieren :vik:
Nach der Realisierung hätte er aber wohl nochmal fragen sollen...


----------



## Case (17. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Staxx78 schrieb:


> Versuche grade herraus zu finden ob man das bleib auch mit nem billigen Metalldetektor ausfindig machen kann.



Kann man. Aber Angelgewässer absuchen ist wirklich nicht sinnvoll. Da liegt einfach zu viel Metallschrott rum.

Selbst mit nem guten Detektor buddelst da mehr Getränkedeckel als sonstwas raus.

Case


----------



## Elbmann (19. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Staxx78 schrieb:


> Habe die Tage das Thema hier gefunden. Die letzten 3 Wochen hatte ich Urlaub und war sehr viel angeln, am meisten am Rhein. Durch das extrem niedrige Wasser, hab ich mehr oder weniger alle Nase lang was gefunden - fürs Angeln und so manch andere Sachen ^^
> 
> Fangen wir mim Angel an:
> Was wohl am häufigsten am Rhein zu finden ist: Blei! Zusammengerechnet sind es fast 2.72kg an Wurf/Grundblei in verschiedenen Formen (Birnenblei, Bleioliven, 3 Lotblei usw.),
> ...



Das ist richtig doof. Wenn man soetwas macht, sollte man auch die Schnüre mitnehmen und entsorgen. Viele Tiere verheddern sich darin und verenden dann qualvoll.


----------



## Margarelon (19. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Wieso mitgenommen?
> Schmecken die?




Quatsch, aber da die hier nicht heimisch sind, sollte man sie besser im Tierheim oder so abgeben.
Davon abgesehen, sie können auch beißen...

Ich sehe schon den DMAX-Angler in 10 Jahren... Flussmonster! Riesenschildkröte frisst Dackel am Rhein!


----------



## Backfire (20. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich bin letztens ein bisschen die Wiese abgelaufen und hab ein bisschen Müll eingesammelt. Neben Kronkorken, Zigarettencellophan und Bonbonpapier habe ich auch eine 512MB SD-Speicherkarte in der entsprechenden Kunststoffbox gefunden. Ist zwar nicht riesig, und es war leider auch nichts "Interessantes" drauf, aber sowas kann man ja immer gebrauchen .


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (20. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Letzten Donnerstag.
Beim Spinnangeln meter gemacht.
Stehe an der steinpackung und sah vor mir was metallisches zwischen den Steinen, als ich es raus zog, hat ich nen rutenhalter in die hand, wollte mir den eh kaufen, also paar euros wieder gesparrt .

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ogha-klapprutenhalter-baerenstark-/detail.jsf


----------



## teddy- (20. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Mr_Oakheart schrieb:


> Letzten Donnerstag.
> Beim Spinnangeln meter gemacht.
> Stehe an der steinpackung und sah vor mir was metallisches zwischen den Steinen, als ich es raus zog, hat ich nen rutenhalter in die hand, wollte mir den eh kaufen, also paar euros wieder gesparrt .
> 
> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ogha-klapprutenhalter-baerenstark-/detail.jsf




irgendwie hab ich grad ein deschawü oder ?|kopfkrat


----------



## 42er barsch (20. August 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

@teddy

du auch?


----------



## aalilton (27. September 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Habe letzten Montag beim Spinnfischen im Hamburger Hafen  64 Gummifische bzw. Gummifischleichen in nur drei Stunden gefunden. Hab nicht einmal gesucht, bin einfach  drüber gestolpert.


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. September 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Fundkiste :
Silberbesteck 6 Garnituren (Messer, Gabel Löffel)
Kondome 
einen Röhrenfernseher
Bierdosen
nen Kescher zum Abfischen von Teichen/Weihern
Geld
Ne intakte Steckrute
viel Plastikmüll
3 Messer
Einen Dirtbikereifen
2 Fahrräder
.....  



Die Bilanz 2er Gewässerreinigungen !!
Schlimm , dass manche Leute nicht wissen wo sie ihren Müll zu entsorgen haben


----------



## F1SCHER (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moinsen

Hab mal was anderes als Rutenhalter gefunden ! |rolleyes

Ein Brandungsvorfach mit 10-12m 50oder 60iger Schnur dran |uhoh:
und 2 Aalglocken


----------



## Bobster (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



aalilton schrieb:


> Habe letzten Montag beim Spinnfischen im Hamburger Hafen 64 Gummifische bzw. Gummifischleichen in nur drei Stunden gefunden. Hab nicht einmal gesucht, bin einfach drüber gestolpert.


 
Wenn ich mir das hochrechne |kopfkrat

...mir wird schon ganz "weichmacherisch" #d


----------



## aalilton (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das hochrechne |kopfkrat
> 
> ...mir wird schon ganz "weichmacherisch" #d



Wie meinst´n das?  ;+


----------



## Bodensee89 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

gummifisch = gummi = weichmacher = schlecht für die umwelt


----------



## aalilton (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe mich bei der Gelegenheit auch gefragt wie hoch die Belastung für die Gewässer durch Weichmacher in Gummiködern wohl ist. 
Manche Gufis waren über die Zeit kleiner geworden und ziemlich spröde geworden. 
Ökologisch scheinen mir Gummiköder eine ganz schön bedenkliche Angelegenheit zu sein.


----------



## e!k (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich hab auch schon vieles gefunden und/oder gefangen. 

Von Gummifischen, über Wobbler, Bleibe, Wirbeldosen, Spinner, etliche Rutenständer und vieles mehr. 

Besonders spannend ist aber eigentlich das, was aus unserem Kanal kommt. Da war bei mir bereits ein Autoreifen, eine Schaufel, ein Schlitten und ein Schlafsack dabei  Auch eine alte Reuse hab ich mal gefangen.


----------



## Schneidi (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

wir haben vom verein aus 2x im jahr ne aufräumaktion am see. dieses jahr war das spannendste ein auspuff eines autos und ein grill. da sind immer wieder überraschungen dabei. auch fahrräder reifen...


----------



## Kotzi (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab gestern abend ein Ruder ausm Ryck gezogen, war aber schon gammelig.


----------



## Pusher (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Mehrere Banksticks, einen Bissanzeiger, erntereife Hanfplanzen, diverse Bleie, Futterkörbe, Wobbler.


----------



## fogman (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

´nen astreinen fünfer Mepps in kunterbunt...

...den ich anschliessend gleich wieder hängenderweise in der Flussmitte versenkt habe


----------



## Margarelon (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Pusher schrieb:


> Mehrere Banksticks, einen Bissanzeiger, *erntereife Hanfplanzen*, diverse Bleie, Futterkörbe, Wobbler.



Dann erzähl doch mal, wie dein gestriger Abend so verlaufen ist.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nen 33cm Grandma-Wobbler. Allerdings beim Paddeln.

Petri und so... 


PS: Nur Spaß, habe ein wasserdichtes Alibi!


----------



## reticulatus (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hi Leute,

neben Posen, Wobblern, Spinnern, Blinkern, Bleien, Schnurresten und so weiter , gabs auch schon fast volle Bierkisten, Messer in allen Größen und Preisklassen, Banksticks mit Bißanzeiger, Kescher(sowohl Setz-, wie auch Unterfangkescher), Ruten, Rollen, Stühle und Liege, volle Angelkoffer und vieles mehr, leider zum Teil auch sehr viel liegengelassenen Müll anderer Angler oder Badegäste, vorallem die SCHEIXX EINWEGGRILLS!

Vieles was gefunden wurde, war noch in top Zustand oder konnte mit wenig Eigenkosten wieder Instandgesetzt werden und befindet sich in Benutzung oder wurde verkauft.

Das meiste fand ich allerdings beim Wanderangeln(Spinnfischen, Fliegenfischen, usw).


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

zwar nicht beim Angeln aber beim Paddeln hab ich vor kurzem nen schönen großen Wobbler gefunden. Der trieb mitten auf dem See rum. Da hing zwar noch Schnur dran, aber die habe ich einfach ausgehakt.

Ein Ruderer hatte ihn wohl auch schcon gesehen, aber ich war schneller :q  .. mann hatt der sich geärgert


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

:q #6


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe mal ein Jagdgewehr und eine alte Tretmine am Rhein gefunden. 
Das Gewehr war fein säuberlich in Folie verpackt nur der Lauf schaute raus. 
Leider war der schon angerostet und nach Inspektion durch einen Freund (Jäger) habe ich dann die Polizei gerufen. Die waren innerhalb von 3min nach dem Anruf mit Blaulicht am Rhein...
... Bei der Mine hat es fast 30 min gedauert und da denen zu kalt war, sind die Herren gefahren und meinten ich sollte nicht drauf treten.

Bilder poste ich heute Abend mal.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Nen 33cm Grandma-Wobbler. Allerdings beim Paddeln.
> 
> Petri und so...
> 
> ...


 



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> zwar nicht beim Angeln aber beim Paddeln hab ich vor kurzem nen schönen großen Wobbler gefunden. Der trieb mitten auf dem See rum. Da hing zwar noch Schnur dran, aber die habe ich einfach ausgehakt.
> 
> Ein Ruderer hatte ihn wohl auch schcon gesehen, aber ich war schneller :q .. mann hatt der sich geärgert


 


2 Dumme - ein Gedanke!


----------



## -iguana (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nicht wirklich, oder???

Hab ihr euch gefunden?|muahah:


----------



## Eltonxxl (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> zwar nicht beim Angeln aber beim Paddeln hab ich vor kurzem nen schönen großen Wobbler gefunden. Der trieb mitten auf dem See rum. Da hing zwar noch Schnur dran, aber die habe ich einfach ausgehakt.
> 
> Ein Ruderer hatte ihn wohl auch schcon gesehen, aber ich war schneller :q  .. mann hatt der sich geärgert



Moin Kretzer, 

das hat aber nicht zufällig was mit diesem thread zu tun, oder? 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251568&page=10


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hi,

ich hab letztens eine volle Tüte mit einer Kanalfertigmisschung am Jig gehabt. War sogar noch trocken 

Und vor einem Monat habe ich eine Decke rausgezogen 

Grüße


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



-iguana schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, oder???
> 
> Hab ihr euch gefunden?|muahah:


 

Zum Verständnis den LINK klicken:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251568&page=10


----------



## Franky D (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> zwar nicht beim Angeln aber beim Paddeln hab ich vor kurzem nen schönen großen Wobbler gefunden. Der trieb mitten auf dem See rum. Da hing zwar noch Schnur dran, aber die habe ich einfach ausgehakt.
> 
> Ein Ruderer hatte ihn wohl auch schcon gesehen, aber ich war schneller :q .. mann hatt der sich geärgert


 

klingt mehr als komisch schau dir den link mal an!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251568&page=10


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

sorry war nur ein joke :m


----------



## gründler (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> sorry war nur ein joke :m


 

Sorry aber nen Sche...Joke.


|wavey:


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



gründler schrieb:


> Sorry aber nen Sche...Joke.
> 
> 
> |wavey:



Nee, n guter Joke! 

War ich auch schon drauf gekommen, wurde aber nicht beachtet, vielleicht weil ich "war nur Spaß" draufgeschrieben habe.

Saukomisch! Jungejunge, wie viele das ned gecheckt haben, zum Schießen.

Ihr hättet auch die Hitler-Tagebücher gekauft, Jungs.

Und ICH bin der Schlauchsteher.


----------



## don.caruso (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

funde außer dem gängigen: diverse kriegsmittel in großen und kleinen mengen, sowie dieverse medallien, orden anstecker usw. ausm 3.Reich.

Geangelt: Möve, die sich nen wobbler im flug gepackt hat, nen Haubentaucher, der auf ne dicke teigmurmel gegangen ist und ne reuse vonner berufsfischerrei mit wobbler.

Petri


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> sorry war nur ein joke :m



Danke :q:q:q:q Wie krieg ich jetzt die Cola von Monitor und aus der Tastatur raus? Echt Hammergeil...:m


----------



## Franky D (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

find ich auch nicht gut sich auf kosten anderer lustig zu machen würde an eurer stelle mal dran denken wenn euch sowas passieren würde!!!

zum eigendlichen thema das übliche kleinzeug den ein oder anderen kuntköder von blinker bis wobbler das ausergewöhnlichste war doch der fund einer A-Ansaugleitung von der Feuerwehr  hat ein klasse drill geliefert


----------



## zanderaal (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Gefunden hab ich außer jede Menge Müll auch brauchbare Wobbler Posen 
Eine Walther PPK mit Tasche und Magazin 
gefunden am Rhein bei Niedrigwasser.
Polizei angerufen und Waffe nach Rücksprache abgegeben.

Petri vom Niederrhein


----------



## hsts180 (4. November 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hi,

ich war heute mal mit Kind und Frau am Rhein ( Düsseldorf ) spazieren. 

Wenn ich für jeden gefundennen Kronkorken einen Cent bekommen würde ,Währe ich nach ca zwei Stunden Spazieren gehen ein Millionär. Mehr Glas und Kronkorken als Kies.  
Achja zwei Einkaufwagen jede menge Klamotten habe ich auch noch gefunden.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. November 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



hsts180 schrieb:


> .....Achja zwei Einkaufwagen jede menge Klamotten habe ich auch noch gefunden.



Da solltest Du mal bei niedrigem Wasserstand hier spazieren gehen, da liegen bestimmt viel mehr Einkaufswagen im Wasser. Kenne eine Stelle mit 2 Fahrräder, einen ca. 1m³ Müllkontainer und min. 3 Einkaufswagen an einer Buhne. #q :c


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. November 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bei uns in nem kleinen Fluss liegen mindestens 5 Fahrräder auf ner strecke von 600 Meter


----------



## LOCHI (4. November 2012)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> zwar nicht beim Angeln aber beim Paddeln hab ich vor kurzem nen schönen großen Wobbler gefunden. Der trieb mitten auf dem See rum. Da hing zwar noch Schnur dran, aber die habe ich einfach ausgehakt.
> 
> Ein Ruderer hatte ihn wohl auch schcon gesehen, aber ich war schneller :q  .. mann hatt der sich geärgert



@Wurschtsepp, ich hab ihn :vik:


----------



## Shortay (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Also ich hab vor Jahren (ca 10 jahre) als ich mit dem angeln angefangen hab und das erste mal mit meinem Dad am rhein war ne Plastiktüte geangelt.
Der Inhalt unglaublich aber wahr , ca 6-8 entsorgte VHS Kasetten mit Titeln wie "Geile Mösen ab 50" etc.
Wie sich mein Dad damals gefüht hat wenn sein 13 Jähriger Sohn sowas rausholt will ich ned wissen


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Eine vergoldete Uhr, ne Handgranate war auch schon dabei. Einen Karabiner 98 der Luftwaffe. Hat auf eine tieflaufenen Wobbler in Sechs meter Tiefe gebissen. Na und das übliche , rutenhalter ,Madendosen, Gummifische , einen Illex , Das beste ein Spanferkel am Grill aufgespiesst und noch warm. Die hatten wohl schiss vor dem Aufseher der grade seine runde machte. Schmeckte sehr gut sogar.


----------



## lifeofmyown (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Eine vergoldete Uhr, ne Handgranate war auch schon dabei. Einen Karabiner 98 der Luftwaffe. Hat auf eine tieflaufenen Wobbler in Sechs meter Tiefe gebissen. Na und das übliche , rutenhalter ,Madendosen, Gummifische , einen Illex , Das beste ein Spanferkel am Grill aufgespiesst und noch warm. Die hatten wohl schiss vor dem Aufseher der grade seine runde machte. Schmeckte sehr gut sogar.



|sagnix


----------



## acidbrain (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Unglaublich was alles so bewusst/unbewusst versenkt wird.

  Meine Liste:
  Kleinteile wie Haken, Posen, Bleie mehrere Sbiro´s teilweise montiert, Gufi´s, Tasmanian Devil, Einhänge-Bissanzeiger, grossen Rapala Super Shad Rap aus´m Baum (dazu gehörige Verpackung auch noch gefunden)
  Mein eigenes Messer was ich verloren hatte und wieder verlor.
  Intaktes Handy (war noch an), ein kleines Klappmesser, ´ne Senke, Pornohefte mit nackten Männern, benutzte Kondome
  Anglermüll wie unendlich viele leere Maisdosen, Tauwurmdosen, Madendosen, Schnur, defekte Stahlvorfächer & Einkaufstüten. #d
  Ein Haken im Hechtmaul den der Kollege am Vortag verlor und eine anständige Quappe mit Montage die sich in meiner vertüttelte und demselben Kollegen eine halbe Stunde vorher abriß.


  @Pusher: erntereife Hanfpflanzen – wie geil is dat denn :q


----------



## Ebiso (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Was ich Mitten im Gehweg gefunden habe war folgendes: 

Ein Karpfen Pieper der noch funktioniert  ,bleie,Hakenlöser,n Rutenhalter und kleinkram halt,und mal angelschnur mit haken dran wo sich die Enten eventuell verheddert hätten #d habe das gleich entsorgt.


----------



## Haenger (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ne Flaschenpost nach dem letzten Hochwasser...

dacht erst, feini feini, ne Schatzkarte oder sowas... 

war dann aber nur 'n Bauarbeiter dem scheinbar langweilig war... konnte man zumindest dem Stück Papier entnehmen auf dem er rumgekrackelt hat. #c


----------



## Kristian98 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Shortay schrieb:


> Also ich hab vor Jahren (ca 10 jahre) als ich mit dem angeln angefangen hab und das erste mal mit meinem Dad am rhein war ne Plastiktüte geangelt.
> Der Inhalt unglaublich aber wahr , ca 6-8 entsorgte VHS Kasetten mit Titeln wie "Geile Mösen ab 50" etc.
> Wie sich mein Dad damals gefüht hat wenn sein 13 Jähriger Sohn sowas rausholt will ich ned wissen



HAHAHAHAHA herrlich :'D :q


----------



## reticulatus (31. März 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Die ersten Funde beim Angeln gab es dieses Jahr auch schon wieder.

Mein Kumpel konnte am Sonntag(Palmsonntag) einen neuen Kescher sein Eigen nennen, ich fand diesen Samstag eine Anglerzange und einen gelb-grünen Federjig.


----------



## Christian1987S (31. März 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Den üblichen kleinkram


----------



## phirania (31. März 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Die ersten Funde beim Angeln gab es dieses Jahr auch schon wieder.
> 
> Mein Kumpel konnte am Sonntag(Palmsonntag) einen neuen Kescher sein Eigen nennen, ich fand diesen Samstag eine Anglerzange und einen gelb-grünen Federjig.



das ist meine.....:q:q:q:q


----------



## nafetS (1. April 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab beim feedern im Main mal nen original verpackten belgischen Schinken an den Haken bekommen. So ein richtig fetter 2 Kilo Schinken. Und letztes Jahr hab ich mit nem Kumpel ne Kasse aus unserem forellenbach gezogen, mit Geld  sonst nur Kleinkram


----------



## aalex (1. April 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Stand an der Elbe in der Steinpackung und habe Zander geangelt guckte dabei zufällig auf die Steine und sah ne Fette Antipersonen Miene ausm 2 Weltkrieg|kopfkrat
Wurde später vom Kampfmittelräumdienst gesprengt


----------



## <carp> (1. April 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Platzpatronen Fahrräder Schrotgewehr Patrone n alten stuhl Eimer Büstenhalter stiefel Messer Zange wobbler posen gufis blei ne angel samt rolle ne vespa und unendlich viel Müll


----------



## Stulle (1. April 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

also abgesehen von dem normalen sachen wie posen, wobler, bleie, hab ich schon einen briefkasten, so einen gelben markierungspfal, und ein riesen Kraut/Vorfach kneuel (mit noch 3 Pilkern drinn) "gefangen"

Sonst gefunden so gut wie alles was angler und partys am see so hinterlassen#q lediglich die Axt bei watangel im see Fand ich Merkwürdig


----------



## Astarod (1. April 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich war mit meiner Frau an nem Teich Karpfen angeln.
Abends sagt sie,ihr Ohrring sei weg(Weihnachtsgeschenk 450 Euro)!
Wir haben alles abgesucht und ihn nicht gefunden.
3 Wochen später war ich erneut mit meinem Sohn an der gleichen Stelle angeln und er spielte an der Stelle im Sand und dann Bling Bling hat er ihn wieder ausgebuddelt:vik:


----------



## aalex (1. April 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Astarod schrieb:


> Ich war mit meiner Frau an nem Teich Karpfen angeln.
> Abends sagt sie,ihr Ohrring sei weg(Weihnachtsgeschenk 450 Euro)!
> Wir haben alles abgesucht und ihn nicht gefunden.
> 3 Wochen später war ich erneut mit meinem Sohn an der gleichen Stelle angeln und er spielte an der Stelle im Sand und dann Bling Bling hat er ihn wieder ausgebuddelt:vik:


Oha was für ein Glück#6


----------



## michl88 (1. April 2013)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Einen Golf V und ne Vibratorpackung, vollgeschossene Gummis, Tangas sind meine kuriosesten Funde.
Ansonsten halt die gängigen, bereits genannten Dinge.


----------



## orgel (3. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Will das Thema mal wieder rauskramen:

Ist einige Jahre her...

Ich komme am Vormittag ans Gewässer und an einen Zaun gelehnt liegen/stehen 2 Rutentaschen (wie sich später rausstellte mit Inhalt), ein Kescher, ein Hocker, eine große Angel-Kiste voll gepackt mit Zubehör, zwei Rutenhalter und eine ausgepackte, montierte Rute. Ich habe mich dann nur ein paar Meter weiter hingesetzt und angefangen zu angeln. Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass gerade jemand auf Erkundungstour nach seinem Angelplatz ist und sein Gerödel gleich abholen und mitnehmen wird. Aber nichts ist passiert, ein paar Fußgänger kamen vorbei und dachten bestimmt, dass das alles mein Zeugs ist. Als es dann nach über 12 Stunden Stunden dunkel wurde und ich nach Hause wollte, habe ich die ganzen Sachen eingepackt und mitgenommen. Am nächsten Tag habe ich alles zum Fundbüro gebracht und wurde dort erst ein wenig ungläubig angeschaut, als ich sagte, ich hätte das alles gefunden bzw. dass das alles jemand offensichtlich "vergessen" hat. Dazu habe ich auch meinen damaligen Verein informiert, dass die Sachen beim Fundbüro sind, falls ein Vereinskollege nach seiner Angelausrüstung suchen sollte... Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wieviele Monate es gedauert hat, aber dann wurde ich vom Fundbüro informiert, dass niemand die Sachen abgeholt hat und ich diese nun haben könnte, wenn ich möchte. Eine der Ruten habe ich behalten und immer noch im Einsatz, alles andere habe ich der Jugendabteilung unseres Vereins zur Verfügung gestellt. Aber immer wieder, wenn ich die Rute verwende, stellt sich mir noch heute die Frage, wem das ganze Kram gehörte und warum es dort stehen geblieben ist und nicht abgeholt wurde... ;+


----------



## pike-81 (3. April 2014)

Vielleicht Nuffis Zeug?


----------



## orgel (3. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Vielleicht Nuffis Zeug?



Hm... leider nein, ist schon länger her als Nuffis Trööööt und das Gewässer war auch kein Graben :q


----------



## friedus (3. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



orgel schrieb:


> Will das Thema mal wieder rauskramen:
> 
> Ist einige Jahre her...
> 
> Ich komme am Vormittag ans Gewässer und an einen Zaun gelehnt liegen/stehen 2 Rutentaschen (wie sich später rausstellte mit Inhalt), ein Kescher, ein Hocker, eine große Angel-Kiste voll gepackt mit Zubehör, zwei Rutenhalter ...



Ich hoffe sehr, dass es dem Besitzer gut geht, nicht dass er ins Wasser gefallen ist...


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (3. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bleie, ne Pose und auch ein Haken war schon mal dabei. Nix besonderes.


----------



## orgel (3. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



friedus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass es dem Besitzer gut geht, nicht dass er ins Wasser gefallen ist...



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, als ich das ganze Zeug mitgenommen habe... Das Gewässer wurde aber ein paar Wochen später (zur Schlammentfernung) komplett abgelassen und es wurde nichts außergewöhnliches gefunden...


----------



## Bassey (3. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Vielleicht auch ein Angler ohne Papiere der stiften gegangen ist ^^


----------



## phirania (3. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ne,der hat geheiratet und darf nicht mehr Angeln....:q:q:q
Nach der Scheidung taucht der wieder auf.#6


----------



## Maas-runner94 (3. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Cooler trööt!!

Ich Tu mal was dabei:

Nen angespülten ast mit 5 montierten Gummifischen + vorfächern drinne, nen Toten hecht von 1,05m, ne tote brasse von 69cm, paar Tennisbälle, ein Einsatzfertiges Ruderboot, einen schönen kescher, und mein persönlicher Favorit:
Eine pinke Kinder-Spielküche!!!
Lag Ca 45Minuten Zeit weg vom nächsten Parkplatz!
Lag wohl am hochwasser

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kreuzass (4. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Angelhaken und Schnurstückchen sowie vollgewichste Kondome auf einer Angelstelle.

Ich hoffe bis heute, dass die "Überbleibsel" von zwei verschiedenen Begebenheiten herrüren.

Und wenn nicht, dann hat sich da wohl jemand eine Jungfrau geangelt...


----------



## Fattony (4. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

An dem Teich meines "fast" Schwiegervaters eine Kescher im Wasser mit 3 40+ Forellen drinnen die alle schon am verwesen waren. Hab ihn rausgezogen und die Forellen entsorgt. Den Kescher entsorgt (abgebrochen)..

Sind wohl Schwarzfischer unterwegs :r


----------



## Sneep (4. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo,

beim Waten unter einer Brücke eine Pistole 9mm Parabellum, noch funktionsfähig, teilgeladen und mit vollem Magazin.

SneeP


----------



## Fattony (4. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beim Waten unter einer Brücke eine Pistole 9mm Parabellum, noch funktionsfähig, teilgeladen und mit vollem Magazin.
> 
> SneeP




Na besser als das eine Patrone fehlt..


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Na dann ist man so verantwortungsvoll und läd nur eine ... die Wahrscheinlichkeit das eine nicht reicht, ist doch eher gering.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ja, Ruhe, Entspannung und meinen   
persönlichen Frieden.!!!


----------



## Trollwut (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Wobbler, Blinker, Posen, bereits ausgenommene, eingetütete, relativ frische Fische und so viele Rutenständer, dass ich damit n Versandhandel aufmachen könnte. Dafür hat schon ein Kescher von mir einen anderen Besitzer gefunden


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

@Sneep:
Blöde Frage, aber Du hast die Knarre schon den grünen Männchen gegeben, oder?

Wer sowas ins Wasser schmeißt, wird dafür seine Gründe haben.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ne alte Handgranate. Deutsches Fabrikat. Hat sich dann zum Glück vom Haken befreien können und sich wieder in sein Bettchen am Seegrund gemacht, Seit dem umfahre ich die Stelle immer mit etwas Abstand.


----------



## HaiZahn82 (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Also, 

Bleie
Wobbler
Posen
Wirbel
Eine ganze Schnurrrolle, geflochten, kplt. neu
Eine Rute, Lidl-Fabrikat, oder Aldi
Köderboxen
Fischeimer
Maden
Würmer, manche selbst aus dem Boden gegraben 
Brille
Messer
Stahlvorfächer

Der wertvollste Fund war eine Geldbörse, Inhalt 380€ und ein paar zerquetschte. 
Mit Ausweis, Führerscheine etc. 
Habe dann rausgefunden, wo der gute wohnt, und habe ihm es gebracht. Ich habe von ihm dann die Hälfte des Geldes bekommen als Dank. Nicht schlecht oder ? 

Ja, und diverses, wie Flaschenpost, Schuhe, einmal hatte ich geglaubt einen Megabiss auf Spinner zu haben. Meine sensible Spitze hat sich gebogen wie Lotti. War dann aber nur ein Kulturbeutel mit Rasierschaum, Rasierer, Kamm, Zahnbürste und Zahncreme


----------



## HaiZahn82 (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

@Sneep: Also, die Pistole hätte ich auch der Polizei übergeben. 
1. ist es illegal eine nicht regestrierte scharfe Waffe zu besitzen. 
2. Nachtschwärmer hat vollkommen Recht. Man verliert eine Waffe nicht einfach so im Wasser. Da gibt es einen Grund für. Vielleicht ist irgendein Fall offen, der mit dieser Waffe in Verbindung steht.


----------



## Sneep (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> @Sneep:
> Blöde Frage, aber Du hast die Knarre schon den grünen Männchen gegeben, oder?
> 
> Wer sowas ins Wasser schmeißt, wird dafür seine Gründe haben.



Hallo,

ich habe sie nicht als Andenken behalten.

Entladen, Sichereitsüberprüfung, gesichert so wie man das früher beim Bund mal gelernt hat. 

Anschließend ab zur Polizei.

Die nächste Wache in Düren war nur gut 500 m entfernt.

Solche Fundwaffen gehen sofort zu kriminaltechnichen Untersuchung um zu prüfen ob diese Waffe schon in Erscheinung getreten ist.

Ich habe dann aber auch nichts mehr von der Sache gehört.

Sneep


----------



## HaiZahn82 (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Sehr verantwortungsbewusst. 
Es ist klar dass Du davon nichts hörst. 
Die geben sowas nicht unbedingt bekannt. 
Und halten Ermittlungsergebnisse aus Datenschutzgründen sowie aus ermittlungstechnischen Gründen geheim. 
Es sei denn, sie schalten die Öffentlichkeit ein, um deren Mithilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen.


----------



## fordprefect (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ne alte Handgranate. Deutsches Fabrikat. Hat sich dann zum Glück vom Haken befreien können und sich wieder in sein Bettchen am Seegrund gemacht, Seit dem umfahre ich die Stelle immer mit etwas Abstand.


Und warum hast du den Behörden/Kampfmittelräumdienst nicht bescheid gegeben?


----------



## HaiZahn82 (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Jow. Der nächste der dort mit der Wathose durchläuft, 
fliegt vllt. in die Luft ??

Etwas sehr naiv, oder ?

Eine Handgranate liegen lassen ist genauso schlimm wie sie dort zu platzieren......#q#q#q#q


----------



## Sneep (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo, 

gute Möglichkeit verpasst

Da wäre auch eine kostenlose Entschlammung des Gewässers drin gewesen.:q

Sneep


----------



## zokker (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Finde das Thema sehr interessant und will nun mal meine kuriosesten Fundstücke der letzten 30 Jahre zeigen. 






Letztes Jahr beim waten vor dem Schlif im Kummerower See gefunden.
Ein Degen, man kann noch gut sehen wie tief er im Boden steckte. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn zu restaurieren.




Netzgewichte aus dem Kargower Hofsee. Ein Freund von mir hatte noch mehrere gefunden.




Ein Eisenring aus dem Gülzower See. Könnte ein Armreif sein. Wenn ich richtig liege ist er uralt (Eisenzeit). Beim Fund war es nur ein Rostklumpen.




Name vom See unbekannt.

Ich tippe mal auf ein Apothekergefäß. War beim Fund auch nur ein Rostklumpen.




Fundort: Peene
War auch in einem sehr schlechte Zustand, viel besser ist er ja jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nun schei..t euch mal nicht in die Hose. Ich war lang genug beim Bund um in etwa einschätzen zu können ob die noch geht. Und zerfressen wie die Aussah, das Gehäuse total zerlegt und kaputt, da war nichts mehr mit hochgehen. Und zu den , das der nächste bei Durchwaten eventuell mit hoch geht, Da muss er aber mal locker etwa zweihundert Meter weit raus auf dem See und in etwas acht Meter tiefe drauftreten. Aber wie gesagt, von dem Krawallei geht keine Gefahr mehr aus. Zumal ich es auch schon gehört habe, das der KMR-Dienst wegen einer vergammelten ollen Handgranate nicht unbedingt anrückt, sondern bestenfalls einen Taucher schickt, der dann nach erfolgloser suche im schlammigen Grund nach einigen Stunden aufgibt, weil sonst die Kosten den Nutzen übersteigen.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

@ Zokker. schönes Bajonett. Sieht aus wie ein Schwedisches von einem Schwedenmauser. Aber ich glaube die Schweizer hatten auch solch eine form im Dienst. Ich habe noch eines von einem französischen Lefecheaut-Gewehr.


----------



## fordprefect (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Erstens ist aus dem Post nicht ersichtlich gewesen wo das war. Bin vom Ufer ausgegangen.
Zweitens, inwiefern macht dich ein Wehrdienst, wenn du jetzt nicht gerade bei den Pionieren und dann auch gerade damit befasst warst, zum Experten, was die Gefährlichkeit ehemaliger Kampfmittel angeht? Außerdem fandest du es ja anch deiner Schilderung schon gefährlich, wenn du den Ort meidest.

Mir ist bewusst, dass da dann vlt. nicht das ganz große Komando anrollt und gerade an der Ruhr, wo ich aufgewachsen bin, liegen garantiert noch unzählige Tonnen an Bomben im Wasser, die so schnell nicht gefunden werden. Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich sowas finde, dann melde ich das und lasse Experten entscheiden, was zu tun ist.


----------



## zokker (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Zokker. schönes Bajonett. Sieht aus wie ein Schwedisches von einem Schwedenmauser. Aber ich glaube die Schweizer hatten auch solch eine form im Dienst. Ich habe noch eines von einem französischen Lefecheaut-Gewehr.


Für mich ist es nur ein Fundstück, historisch ohne Wert.
Und vom Zustand auch fast wertlos.


----------



## Purist (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Wenn du Eisen/Stahl restaurieren willst: Rost abschleifen, alles andere ist Pfusch. Übrigens sehr schöne Exponate mit viel Geschichte.


----------



## zokker (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn du Eisen/Stahl restaurieren willst: Rost abschleifen, alles andere ist Pfusch. Übrigens sehr schöne Exponate mit viel Geschichte.


ABSCHLEIFEN, bist Du verrückt. Ich weiß schon wie man sowas macht. Für das Gefäß hab ich rund 30 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Abschleifen |uhoh:
Dann is nix brauchbares mehr übrig.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



zokker schrieb:


> Finde das Thema sehr interessant und will nun mal meine kuriosesten Fundstücke der letzten 30 Jahre zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn!!!!!
Echt kleine schätze, da kann man zum fund schon gratulieren!

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zandernase (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



zokker schrieb:


> ABSCHLEIFEN, bist Du verrückt. Ich weiß schon wie man sowas macht. Für das Gefäß hab ich rund 30 Stunden gebraucht.



mal schön mit der Flex drüber..#q


----------



## DJ-Sancho (5. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Mir is mal bei nem schönen ansitz am bach ein maxi cosi entgegen gekommen... da schlägt dir erst mal das herz in die hose!!! :-D

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (7. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



DJ-Sancho schrieb:


> Mir is mal bei nem schönen ansitz am bach ein maxi cosi entgegen gekommen... da schlägt dir erst mal das herz in die hose!!! :-D


Man, schreib doch Kindersitz...
Ich als Kinderloser musste erst mal googeln, weshalb du die Büx vollhattest...


----------



## Riesenangler (7. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe auch schon die ganze Zeit gerätzelt was das ist.


----------



## OSSSSE (7. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Da sieht man wer Kinder hat und wer nicht  uns als Eltern ist das natürlich ein Begriff 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## florianparske (7. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Der Sohn vom Vereinsvorstandskollegen hat mit ein paar Kumpels bei der Platzsuche am See (Gastangler) einen Baumstamm oder ähnliches gefunden.

Der Ast war dann doch komisch, so dass dieser ausgebuddelt wurde. Wie sich dann herausstellte, war es ein Mammut-Stoßzahn...

Der Fund wurde dann natürlich gemeldet und alles Weitere nahm seinen Lauf.

Die Finder waren dann natürlich nicht sehr begeistert, da der ausgesuchte Angelplatz dann erstmal tabu war...

Leider habe ich keine Fotos und auch keine davon gesehen, aber der Vorstandskollege ist vertrauenswürdig...


----------



## Daniel SN (7. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ärgerlich für den Finder!
Aber so ist das in D Ehrlichkeit wird oft bestraft.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (7. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Man, schreib doch Kindersitz...
> Ich als Kinderloser musste erst mal googeln, weshalb du die Büx vollhattest...



Ohne Witz. Ich musste auch das Googlerakel befragen!!:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab zwar keine Kinder aber MaxiCosi ist doch genauso ein Begriff wie Flex, oder sagt ihr alle Winkelschleifer?


----------



## zokker (7. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich mußte auch erst google befragen. Ist doch auch egal. 

Früher kamen die Babys in Körben angeschwommen, heute ebend in MaxiCosi.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine Kinder aber MaxiCosi ist doch genauso ein Begriff wie Flex, oder sagt ihr alle Winkelschleifer?



Danke! 
Der Maxi Cosi ist bei den Kindersitzen wie das Tempo unter den Taschentüchern! Ich hab auch keine Kinder aber ich kenne menschen mit kindern... 
Aber das schlimme war ja dass ich das teil bestimmt aus 70m schon gesehen hatte und es die ganze strecke mit der rückwand voraus zu mir treibte! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Habe keine Kinder und noch nie was gehört von dem Ding.

Doch selbst wenn ich welche und was davon gehört hätte:

Etwas mit einem derartig bescheuerten Rosabrille-Kuschelweltler-Namen kommt mir prinzipiell nicht ins Haus.

Über solche Teile unterhalten sich unterbeschäftigte Latte-Macchiato-Muttis, während ihr bindestrich-doppelvornamiger Namenstanzbalg ungehindert und unerzogen, aber politisch korrekt den Laden zerlegt.

Schlimmer ist nur noch der Tupperparty-Overkill als Lebensinhalt. Was ein Spießerkram.

Amen.


----------



## HaiZahn82 (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Sind wir jetzt hier im Kinder-Diskutier-Kreis für Frustrierte,
oder geht es hier darum, wer was wo gefunde hat, und ob eine Birne am Kronleuchter noch gebrannt hat oder nicht ?

#c#c


----------



## Angler? (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bekannte von uns haben ein Teichgrundstück in einem Wald. Früher als Kinder haben wir dort immer gecampt. 
Rund ums Ufer konnte man jede menge Posen, Haken, Spinner und Blinker aus den Büschen holen, die die Schwarzangler dort wohl verloren hatten.
Von dem ganzen Kram hätte ich heute einen Angelladen eröffnen können . 
Eigentlich schade, dass wir die Sachen einfach weggeworfen haben.
Heute sind keine Fische mehr im Teich, wurde alles von Fremden rausgefischt #d






PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Über solche Teile unterhalten sich unterbeschäftigte Latte-Macchiato-Muttis, während ihr bindestrich-doppelvornamiger Namenstanzbalg ungehindert und unerzogen, aber politisch korrekt den Laden zerlegt.




Bis jetzt der witzigste Post hier im Forum


----------



## Daniel SN (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich schmeiß mich weg...


----------



## blassauge (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Juhuuu.....also das ist ja mal eine tolle Diskussion hier.

*Ihr macht das ja wie der Hoeneß.* 

Eure Schilderungen kommen ja einer Selbstanzeige sehr nahe. Sicherlich freut sich jeder, der am Ufer eine Rute, Hocker, Kescher, Rollen oder auch einen Kindersitz findet. Was man dabei aber nicht vergessen sollte ist, dass es sich dabei um Fundunterschlagung handelt und ihr euch alle strafbar gemacht habt (mit Ausnahme Wert<10€). Sicherlich gilt auch hier: "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter." Aber ob das hier alle so sehen. Denn hinter jedem glücklichen Fund steht auch ein unglücklicher Eigentümer.

Der rechtlich richtige Weg wäre die Abgabe beim Fundbüro. Wenn sich der Besitzer nicht meldet, hat man wohl nach 3 Monaten das Recht der neue Eigentümer zu werden (sicherlich sind die Würmer in der Dose dann schon tot ).

Ob ich schon mal was gefunden habe: Ja....aber alles natürlich weit unter 10€ Wert....#6


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Was hast du den gesoffen ?
Hoffe doch ne Pulle Ironie


----------



## Andal (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Das Gesicht von dem Fundamtsmenschen möchte ich gerne sehen, wenn man ihm einen schon etwas bealgten, noch klammen und dezent duftenden Setzkescher (Wert über 10,- €!) auf den Tresen legt und auf die auf die rechtliche Seite von Fund und Verlust hinweist! :m


----------



## Schnürlwascher (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Letztes Wochnende hatte ich Glück.

Am Forellenbach einen Illex Squirrel 61 SP in Ayu aus dem Baum geholt :m
Einfach den Drilling in meinen Spitzenring eingehängt und leicht gerüttelt!
Da ist der ehemalige Besitzer mit seinem kurzen BC Stock wohl nicht hingekommen.

Er ist zwar schon etwas verwittert und die Haken mussten getauscht werden, aber einem geschenkten Gaul....


----------



## zokker (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Und wert bestimmt über 10 euro.
Du dieb du.


----------



## Katteker (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich denke, das muss man realistisch sehen. Was wird denn hauptsächlich beim angeln gefunden? Die meisten Sachen sind alles, aber garantiert nicht wertvoll. Die fertig aufgebaute 500,- Rute die mutterseelenallein am Wasser steht wird wohl die absolute Ausnahme sein. Die meisten Fundsachen sind doch Kleinkram, Köder, Rutenständer, Posen usw. Selbst ein Kescher dürfte schon die seltene Ausnahme darstellen. Diese Sachen beim Amt abzugeben ist etwas übertrieben. Das gleiche würde für mich gelten, wenn ich ne versunkene Rute ausm Wasser ziehen würde. I.d.R. wird die da nicht erst seit gestern liegen.


Anders sieht es da schon bei der am Anfang erwähnten kompletten Rute in vernüftigem Zustand aus. Oder z.B. ein aufgebautes Rodpod. Sone Sachen würde ich wohl melden.
Zumindest würde ich das von jemand anderem erwarten, sollte ich mal so etwas verlieren. Wenns dann keiner abholt, geht es ja auch in den Besitzt des glücklichen Finders über!


----------



## Riesenangler (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Das Topset meiner eigenen 13Meterstippe. Als ich am nächsten Tag nochmals die Strecke beangeln wollte, kam ich direkt darauf zu. Ich wunderte mich noch , wer hier ein Topset liegen lässt, kurz darauf wunderte mich nichts mehr. #q


----------



## Schnürlwascher (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



> Und wert bestimmt über 10 euro.
> Du dieb du.



Wenn der ehemaliger Besitzer ihn wieder haben will, kann er sich gerne melden und ich hänge ihn wieder in den Baum ...


----------



## Esox60 (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

#hHi Zokker.

Da liegen ja allerhand interessante Sachen bei Euch rum.

Kannst Du eine billige Unterkunft für 14 Tage besorgen?
Mit Stellplatz für einen Kettenbagger? :q


----------



## aalreuse (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Habe bei uns an der Trave habe ich auch schon so einiges gefunden.
Rutenständer,Wobbler,diverse Posen,einen Drahtsetzkescher beim Heringsangeln,eine Tasche mit Heringsvorfächern und Bleien.


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Wir Angler verlieren ja auch nichts. Da wechselt nur der Besitzer unserer ehemaligen Sachen, dafür kommt was von anderen Anglern in unseren Besitz


----------



## Chris9019 (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

SchauFenster Puppe gehakt am pulli das war ein schauer! Das ganze teil voll mit wasser! Schwer als.es dann am.ufer war ein kalter schauer.
Nachts nicht.ganz.so lustig!
Sonst denn ganz normalen kleinkram, posen bleie vorfächer.nen bissanzeiger von fox leider defekt!:-/ 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Esox60 schrieb:


> #hHi Zokker.
> 
> Da liegen ja allerhand interessante Sachen bei Euch rum.



Unsere gewässer hier sind fast alle in der letzten eiszeit entstanden (mecklenburger endmoränengebiet).
Die seen sind also alle rund 12000 jahre alt und menschen siedelten fast immer an oder in der nähe von gewässern. Man muß nur die augen offenhalten und glück haben.


----------



## zokker (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Das mit dem fund vom mammutstoßzahn fand ich ja interessant. Schade das der poster keine bilder davon hat.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich's gemeldet hätte, der würde bei mir bestimmt an der wand hängen.
Als jugendlicher hatte ich mal einen walrosszahn gefunden.


----------



## W-Lahn (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



zokker schrieb:


> Das mit dem fund vom mammutstoßzahn fand ich ja interessant. Schade das der poster keine bilder davon hat.
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich's gemeldet hätte, der würde bei mir bestimmt an der wand hängen.
> Als jugentlicher hatte ich mal einen walrosszahn gefunden.


Die Stoßzähne vom Mammut haben mich auch hellhörig gemacht, das einzige was Google ausgespuckt hat war diese ebay-Anzeige, würde vom Gewässertyp und der Lage in NRW zur Beschreibung von florianpaske passen:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mammut-stosszahn-kiesgrubenfund-65-cm-lang/195155031-240-1227?ref=search


----------



## W-Lahn (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bei meiner Google-Recherche bin ich auf noch mehr archäologische Funde von Anglern gestoßen, hier der wohl spektakulärste (hat ein Angler im Inn gefunden):

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/wissenschaft/Ur-Elefant-ist-Fossil-des-Jahres-id23453431.html


----------



## Surf (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab letztes Jahr beim Spinnfischen  am Rhein meine Köderbox verloren und das an nem Tag andem ich richtig Strecke gemacht habe..... hab sie dann gesucht und gefunden- hat geregnet also nix wie weg!
Im Auto hab ich dann festgestellt, das es gar nicht meine Box war.... selbes Modell selbe Farbe ja.... aber ganz anderer Inhalt... ;-)


----------



## zokker (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ist ja kurios, hat's sich denn gelohnt.


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Surf schrieb:


> Hab letztes Jahr beim Spinnfischen am Rhein meine Köderbox verloren und das an nem Tag andem ich richtig Strecke gemacht habe..... hab sie dann gesucht und gefunden- hat geregnet also nix wie weg!
> Im Auto hab ich dann festgestellt, das es gar nicht meine Box war.... selbes Modell selbe Farbe ja.... aber ganz anderer Inhalt... ;-)


 
Ob der andere Deine Box gefunden hat ?? :q


----------



## Surf (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ja hat sich gelohnt!  Als hätte der Vorbesitzer es geahnt das ich nur mit Blech angel war die Kiste voll mit vielen Mepps aller Größen, auch ganz kleine Dinger die ich mir nie im Leben gekauft hätte. 

Wenn der Vorbesitzer meine Box gefunden hat, entsprach der Inhalt sicher seinem Gusto. Und er hat meine Hansenblinkersammlung bekommen,  die hätte er sich sonst sicher auch nie zugelegt ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Surf schrieb:


> Ja hat sich gelohnt!  Als hätte der Vorbesitzer es geahnt das ich nur mit Blech angel war die Kiste voll mit vielen Mepps aller Größen, auch ganz kleine Dinger die ich mir nie im Leben gekauft hätte.
> 
> Wenn der Vorbesitzer meine Box gefunden hat, entsprach der Inhalt sicher seinem Gusto. Und er hat meine Hansenblinkersammlung bekommen,  die hätte er sich sonst sicher auch nie zugelegt ;-)



Und schon wurde eine Idee geboren. Ähnlich einem Tauschmarkt. 
Einen Thread erstellen, eine Stelle ausmachen, und da dann irgendwas mit einem gewissen Wert ablegen. Jemand anderes muss an der Stelle was mit dem selben Wert ablegen und das alte mitnehmen. Ähnlich Geocaching, nur mit Angelzubehör


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



blassauge schrieb:


> Was man dabei aber nicht vergessen sollte ist, dass es sich dabei um Fundunterschlagung handelt und ihr euch alle strafbar gemacht habt (mit Ausnahme Wert<10€). Sicherlich gilt auch hier: "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter." Aber ob das hier alle so sehen. Denn hinter jedem glücklichen Fund steht auch ein unglücklicher Eigentümer.


Kleinteile wechseln einfach den Besitzer.
Aber größeres wird gemeldet.
Das seh ich grundsätzlich so und das gilt in meinem Verein, in dem jeder jeden, zumindest vom sehen kennt, ganz besonders.
Auch ein Setzkescher hängt dann halt mal zwei Monate,  dort, wo er vergessen wurde, gut sichtbar, im Baum, bis ihn der Besitzer wieder abholt.

Aber nicht immer:
Hab letztes Jahr ganz blöd meinen nagelneuen Fox-Pieper (Gesamtwert ü100€) samt zwei massiven Sticks Nachts am Wasser vergessen:

Meine Ruten lagen an zwei Stellen, die eine Angel war schon im Auto, als ich an der anderen noch einen Biss bekommen habe.
Im Eifer des Gefechts hab ich den anderen Platz nicht nochmal kontolliert.
Am nächsten Vormittag war natürlich nix mehr da...#q

Aber ich war mir sicher, daß er schnell wieder zu mir zurückfinden würden:
Eigentlich konnte nur ein Vereinskollege die Sachen sichergestellt haben und es ist bei uns eigentlich selbstverständlich, das so ein Fund gemeldet wird.

Irgendwann hab ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben, hab aber immer meine Augen offen gehalten:
Irgendwann werden sie auftauchen!

Letztes Wochenende hab ich mich grad mit zwei guten Bekannten unterhalten, als zwei mir, nur zu gut, bekannte Jungfischer daherkamen.
Die Büder sind ständig am Wasser und ich hab sie schon öfter bei mir Mitfischen lassen.

Allerdings habe ich, nicht nur einmal, sehr deutliche erzieherische Gespräche mit ihnen führen müssen.
Sie haben schon mehrfach Sachen gebracht, für die ich eigentlich das Fangbuch kassieren hätte müssen.
Es fehlt ihnen am schlichtweg an Anstand und Grundrespekt anderen gegenüber.#d
Halt zwei völlig verzogene Rotzlöffel, denen Papa die Kohle in den Hintern schiebt...

Und jetzt ratet mal was der eine in der Hand hatte...

Richtig!
Meinen Pieper.:vik:

Hab ihn gefragt, ob er weiß, daß es bei uns üblich ist, Fundsachen zu melden und ober er die Schutzhülle, die ich noch zu Hause habe, nicht auch noch dazu haben möchte.
Er hat mich großzügig gefragt, ob ich ihn haben will.
|bigeyes

|kopfkrat

Das ist MEINER und ich kann auf den Tag genau sagen wann er ihn wo gefunden hat!

Da lügt er mir auch noch ins Gesicht und erzählt mir, er hat ihn gefunden, als er noch gar nicht im Verein war...

Er wandelt auf seeehr dünnem Eis:
:mEin paar Wochen vor meinem Verlust hatten wir nämlich, nachdem ich von Kollegen darauf hingewiesen wurde, ein sehr ernstes Gespräch über die Themen  "unbeaufsichtigte Ruten" UND "Fischen ohne Aufsichtsperson"...

Jedenfalls hab ich mich riesig gefreut, das gute Stück wieder in den Händen zu halten!:vik:
Und ihm war der "Verlust" völlig wurscht.
Wahrscheinlich kriegt er jetzt vom Papa zum Trost einen Delikim, oder gleich war richtig Edles...|uhoh:

Aber die Sache wird noch ein Gespräch mit dem Jugendwart nach sich ziehen.
Und ihre LmaA-Einstellung sollten sie jetzt mal lieber unter Kontrolle bringen!
Sonst werden sie schnell zu spüren bekommen, daß ich den längeren (Hebel) habe...:g

Man weiß nie, wem die Sachen gehören.
Gerade bei Angelgerät ist oft der idelle Wert der eigentliche.
Schon mal die Freudensprünge gesehen, wenn ein Kind seine vergessene (billige) Rute, die ihm der Opa geschenkt hat, und mit der er seinen ersten Karpfen gefangen hat, zurückbekommt??? 

Ich schon!

Deswegen geb ich auch sowas ab.


----------



## xPuni (9. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich hatte ein Biss auf meiner Grund rute und hatte mit einem sinkenden Spirolino geangelt nachdem ich mich um den Fisch gekümmert habe wollte ich weiter angeln mit der Spiro rute und habe ein Draht haufen mit 17 Blinkern 8 Posen und ca 25 Hacken rausgeholt


----------



## Welpi (9. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich hatte einen Hänger, der sich als Stück Monoschnur mit einem Blinker herausstellte, der sich wiederum in einer geflochtenen Schnur mit einem GuFi am Jigkopf verfangen hatte. Gottseidank war die geflochtene mittlerweile so marode, dass ich sie mit meiner Spiderwire abreissen konnte..sonst hätte sich zu dem Blinker noch mein geliebter Lusox dazugesellt...

LG Alex


----------



## zokker (9. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Welpi schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Hänger ...



Ach, hat ich auch schon ...


----------



## Welpi (9. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



zokker schrieb:


> Ach, hat ich auch schon ...



 solange das nicht öfter passiert...


----------



## F1SCHER (14. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



zokker schrieb:


> Ach, hat ich auch schon ...



:m :m :m :q

Moin 

Hab neulich beim Heringsangeln ein Heringspatanoster gefunden ! 
Unten dran hing ein Blauer Zocker als Bleiersatz ! 

Gruss Lars


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (14. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Gerade an der Angel einen forellenknüppel rausgezogen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## inselkandidat (14. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Am WE beim Mefo-angeln..gelbe schnur eingefangen und rangeholt...am ende warens ca. 70 m beste schnur (wahrscheinlich volle Wurfdistanz) + mefoblinker in blau! Hätt ich gewußt das es sooo viel Schnur ist, hätte ich sie vernünftig aufgewickelt..hätt für meine Barschflitsche locker gereicht, die Schnur war augenscheinlich ne Powerpro und neu..


----------



## steffen287 (14. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich hatte vorletztes we beim heringsangeln in altefähr einen draht setzkecher mit einen lebendigen hering drin vom grund hochgezogen ohne mist da hab ich auch erstmal blöde geguckt der kecher ist top in schuss gewesen


----------



## ulfisch (14. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

letztes Jahr habe ich an meinem Hausgewässer einen 7cm Rapala im Forellendesign gefunden, bereits auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet.
Jetzt steht es dort ca. 23:1....gegen mich:c


----------



## Welpi (14. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Jetzt steht es dort ca. 23:1....gegen mich:c


Autsch..|bigeyes


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



steffen287 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorletztes we beim heringsangeln in altefähr einen draht setzkecher mit einen lebendigen hering drin vom grund hochgezogen ohne mist da hab ich auch erstmal blöde geguckt der kecher ist top in schuss gewesen



XD ein fall für Akte X


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich hab auf einem kutter mal nen Kraut Klumpen von gut einem meter durchmesser hochgeholt in dem sich 2 mittlerweile blankgescheuerte pilker und div. verwitterte gummi fische befanden und als bonus ein ca 10 kg stein :/


----------



## F1SCHER (20. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moin

Neulich nen Sensationellen fund gemacht ! 

Eine Wattwurmnadel |bigeyes  :q


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab auf einem kutter mal nen Kraut Klumpen von gut einem meter durchmesser hochgeholt in dem sich 2 mittlerweile blankgescheuerte pilker und div. verwitterte gummi fische befanden und als bonus ein ca 10 kg stein :/


Hi,

und wie hast du das alles bei Drift bis an die Wasseroberfläche und dann bis zur Reling  hoch bekommen|kopfkrat?Schon alleine der Krautklumpen von einem Meter Durchmesser wär nur mit der Rute schwer bis nicht möglich hoch zu holen.Und daran hing dann noch ein 10kg Stein?Jaja ist klar:q.Aber nette Geschichte wenn auch sicher etwas übertrieben.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## pike-81 (20. April 2014)

Bremse zu, Gimbal um und gib ihm...


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Von der Theorie her ok in der Praxis sieht es aber anders aus.Kannst ja mal probieren mit deinen Ruten paar Gewichte zu heben du wirst dich wundern wie wenig man damit heben kann.Das überschätzen die meisten Leute total wie wenig Zug auf der Rute sein muss damit sie bis zum Halbkreis gebogen ist.Und Krautbüschel mit 1 Meter Durchmesser+10kg Stein niemals vielleicht im Schlaf im Traum:q.


----------



## Stulle (20. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

27 fireline, dicke penn multi + Naturköder rute die für nen 45er nicht mal mit der Wimper zuckt. Drift war keine da wir uns vor nem sturm hinter ner insel versteckten. 
Mit der 80g pilke geht sowas natürlich nicht ^^ 

Und ja das war anstrengend


----------



## zokker (20. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Einen Baumstamm (rund 3 m), hab ihn auf Land gezogen, damit nicht noch einer drauf fährt. War nämlich ein Suspender.:q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Sieht eher nach floating aus |supergri


----------



## zokker (21. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ja, beim ziehen kommt er ja hoch, hat sich allerdings immer gedreht.
Als ich ihn fand schwebte er dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche.
Wenn man da mit ordentlich Speed draufhämmert war`s das für den Motor.


----------



## Bassey (21. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja, beim ziehen kommt er ja hoch, hat sich allerdings immer gedreht.
> Als ich ihn fand schwebte er dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche.
> Wenn man da mit ordentlich Speed draufhämmert war`s das für den Motor.



Habe in nem Wallerforum ein Bild gesehen, bei dem jemand mit nem GFK Boot aufm Rhein über einen solchen Stamm bei voller fahr gedeppert ist. Sah echt fies aus und zu seinem Glück war die Innenschale noch intakt. Unten komplett zerfetzt.


----------



## jenschen (24. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

hnmmmm.....


----------



## Franky (24. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Die mir bis dahin größte Teichmuschel aller Zeiten...




Wind trieb meine Posenmontage direkt rein.


----------



## Der_Spinner (26. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Also ich hab bis jetzt Patronenhülsen, eine Antike Münze und den üblichen Kleinkram + Köder gefunden. Dazu noch einen Kapitalen Einkaufswagen auf Jerkbait rausgeholt. 
Einmal ist einem Angelkollegen beim Stippen der Wirbel aufgegangen und dann schwamm da im grossen See eine kleine Laube mit Vorfach und Haken rum. Ich hab es dann ein paar Stunden später mit GummiFisch auf Hecht probiert und beim ersten Wurf den Einzelhaken perfekt in die Schlaufe vom Vorfach eingeführt und dieses samt Köderfisch rausgefischt. Das war vielleicht ein Zufall  !


----------



## F1SCHER (26. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moinsen 


Hab neulich auf dem weg zum Heringe angeln eine Pose zum Stippen gefunden |bigeyes  |kopfkrat


----------



## pike-81 (26. April 2014)

Na dann;
[edit by Admin: Begreifts doch endlich, dass Fremdbilder nicht erlaubt sind, nur verlinkt werden dürfen]


----------



## wetzlarer angler (28. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hi
 beim spinnfischen hat sich mal mein spinner in einem busch verfangen. Als ich ihn lösen wollte, hab ich einen sehr, sehr alten gummifisch gefunden. Paar wochen später, hat ein bekannter von mir mit diesem gummifisch einen schönen hecht  gefangen


----------



## ewigerSchneider (29. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Mein Vater erzählt immer, wie er sich einen Spaß draus gemacht hat irgendwo an kleinen Teichen in der Gegend aufzutauchen und loszubrüllen, irgendwas von Schwarzangler und Polizei.
Immer wenn dann die Leute am Wasser geflitzt sind wie die Hasen hatte er eine neue Angelausrüstung


----------



## ewigerSchneider (29. April 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ach ja, mir ist an einem Vereinsgewässer mal ein Fisch abgegangen weil mein Vorfach gerissen war.
Der Vereinsvorsitzende stand 10 m weiter, ist völlig ausgeflippt und hat mich vor allen versammelten Anglern so richtig zur Sau gemacht, ich solle mit meinem Schrott von seinem See verschwinden, Angelschein sollte man mir wegnehmen... usw.

Als er sich einbekommen hatte gab er mir eines seiner Vorfächer, selbstgebunden, mit blauen Blättchenhaken und schwarz-gelber Geflechtschnur.

Einen Monat später war ich am selben Gewässer und bekam eine tolle Bachforelle mit 36 cm. Beim ausnehmen fand ich in der Forelle ein abgerissenes Vorfach....blauer Blättchenhaken, schwarz-gelbe Geflechtschnur....


----------



## mrburnes99 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich hab aus der Saale mal einen klappbaren Wäscheständer geholt. Erst dachte ich an einen Hänger, was es ja auch war. Aber dann ließ sich das Gehakte langsam hochpumpen. Beim Ranholen hab ich den Ständer erwischt, aber mein Kopyto samt Kopf ist abgerissen und ersoffen :q

Edit:
Total vergessen! Letztes Jahr Saale, Spinnfischen im Wehr. Gehakte KFZ-Zulassung mit ADAC-Karte etc. Das war wirklich krass!


----------



## Stulle (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*





Die Rückfahrt muß unangenehm gewesen sein.


----------



## Jose (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Stulle schrieb:


> Die Rückfahrt muß unangenehm gewesen sein.



hilf mir: was ist denn das?


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ein "Nucki" (Schnuller).

Grüße JK


----------



## Jose (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

danke 

war durch das "unangenehme rückfahrt" irritiert. dachte eher an gegenpolige öffnungen.


----------



## KölnerAngler (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



jkc schrieb:


> Ein "Nucki" (Schnuller).
> 
> Grüße JK



Oder den Fachausdruck unseres 2 Jährigen dafür:

"Lulu"

Ist er von selber drauf gekommen.


----------



## Tobi92 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bin mal mit nem kumpel raus gefahren zu unseren Weiher...is ein schönes lauschiges Plätzchen im Wald, umzäunt und ein kleines Häuschen neben dran.
Wir gingen durchs Tor und fanden ein junges Pärchen die grad Stunden voller Liebe genossen.
Wir sagten kein Wort, stellten uns neben die beiden und sahen nur zu, wie sie sich beschämt anzogen und verschwanden :q
Ein weitere leider nicht so lustiger Fund war der eines Mannes der aus der naheliegenden Anstalt ausbrach und sich in meinem Weiher das leben nahm 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Jose (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Oder den Fachausdruck unseres 2 Jährigen dafür:
> 
> "Lulu"
> 
> Ist er von selber drauf gekommen.




liebchen, du warst so oft boardferkel, das hat offensichtlich schon auf deinen zweijährigen abgefärbt.

"Lulu" lallt er, und ist doch schon mittendrin - und meint mit sicherheit "_Lulu_http://www.amazon.de/gp/redirect.ht...oard-21&tag=anglerboard-21&tag=anglerboard-21"

ich sprech mal mit honigbällchen betreffs "nachwuchsförderung"

:vik::vik::vik:



ps: vielleicht ist es aber auch anders: Lulu ist ein süßes gebäck in frankreich, da sagt man auch schon mal "süß wie ein lulu (doux comme un lulu)", auf jeden fall ist dein kleiner schon ziemlich gut drauf.


----------



## KölnerAngler (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Jose schrieb:


> liebchen, du warst so oft boardferkel, das hat offensichtlich schon auf deinen zweijährigen abgefärbt.
> 
> "Lulu" lallt er, und ist doch schon mittendrin - und meint mit sicherheit "Lulu"
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat??|kopfkrat

Was ist denn an Lulu ferkelig?

Das verstehe ich nicht:c

War nur 2 x Bf, ein drittes mal das Hoeneybunny ja bis jetzt nicht hingekricht (und ich gehe mal fest davon aus , dass das so bleibt!!!:m)


----------



## Jose (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> |kopfkrat??|kopfkrat
> 
> Was ist denn an Lulu ferkelig?
> 
> Das verstehe ich nicht:c



sorry, ist die blöde linkumwandlung schuld. link war kaputt. jetze aber: klick mal _Lulu_


----------



## KölnerAngler (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Jose, Du bist ein ferkeliger alter Mann!:q


----------



## Jose (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Jose, Du bist ein ferkeliger alter Mann!:q



nee, weder noch, kenn mich halt ein bisschen in spanien und literatur aus. dein kleiner lulut hier rum :m


----------



## KölnerAngler (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Jose schrieb:


> nee, weder noch, kenn mich halt ein bisschen in spanien und literatur aus. dein kleiner lulut hier rum :m


  Ja, ne is klar, Literatur und so... ich les den Playboy auch nur wegen die Berichte und Witze...|bla:


----------



## meisteruli (20. September 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo

ich habe heute einen Deeper Fishfinder gefunden. Der Angelausflug hat sich echtg gelohnt. Dafür gab es aber auch keinen Fisch


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe letzens beim Angelausflug und hab aufgeräumt.

Resultat:

22 Powerbaitdosen,3Bier(mit Pfand) ein Kaputter Rutenhalter und ein Futterkorb(haben wir mitgenommen)


Schlimm das die Angler meinten sie müssten ihre halbe angelausrüstung da lassen

Gesendet von meinem XT615 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## soadillusion (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hatte letztens einen Fox Rage Fischlandehandschuh gefunden, den linken. Der rechte war nicht da


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bist du Linkshänder ?

Gesendet von meinem XT615 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Megalodon1 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Beim damaligen Jugendzeltlager und Ansitz beim Nachtfischen: PLATSCH, PLATSCH, PLATSCH, dann erst mal nix mehr: Hä?! Waller?  Da gehn ma mal hin. Aber leider nicht: Wasserleiche samt anschließendem TATÜ-TATA... Sonst au v.a. Blinker, Gufis, Wobbler, Schwimmer, usw. Ausnahmezustand: damaliger Ablass Pfreimd-Staustufe: Blei, Blei, Blei, Blei,... Reicht bis heut!


----------



## OSSSSE (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ne Leiche?  [emoji32]


----------



## Megalodon1 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Yupp...:-( Hab die Bilder bis heut im Kopf, war damals noch niad mal Jugendlicher. Wünsch i keinem!


----------



## hanzz (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nicht schön.
Aber warum macht ne Leiche Platsch, platsch ?


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



1/4Profi schrieb:


> Ich habe letzens beim Angelausflug und hab aufgeräumt.Resultat:
> 22 Powerbaitdosen,3Bier(mit Pfand) ein Kaputter Rutenhalter und ein Futterkorb(haben wir mitgenommen)
> Schlimm das die Angler meinten sie müssten ihre halbe angelausrüstung da lassen



#r#6Find ich klasse von Dir! Laß Dich ja nicht von den erwachsenen Schweinen, die solchen Mist anrichten, davon abbringen, dass man seinen Platz *mindestens so sauber* verläßt, wie man ihn angetroffen hat!


----------



## Rotes Auge (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Find ich genauso wichtig... bei mir am Gewässer treiben Flaschen, Madendosen, Schnurreste usw. rum. Des weiteren liegen alle 20 Cm entweder im Wasser oder am Ufer Häufchen von Fischschuppen. Ist das Ausnehmen von Fischen am Gewässer denn erlaubt ? [emoji27]


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich meine schon. Ist das nicht sogar besser? Da bei manchen extra schlachthäuser stehen.
Ich werde auch öfters mal gucken da ich mir dann nichts im laden kaugen muss ^^

Gesendet von meinem XT615 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## soadillusion (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



1/4Profi schrieb:


> Bist du Linkshänder ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT615 mit Tapatalk 2



Nein, aber da ich die Rute rechts halte, passt das


----------



## yaowa (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Also was ich an der Elbe bei Dresden immer wieder am Ufer und im Wasser finde - und auch schon zweimal am Haken hatte - sind (gebrauchte) Damenbinden. Und das so gut wie jedes mal, wenn ich mich länger als 5 Minuten an diesem Gewässer aufhalte.....erklären kann ich es mir nicht so richtig!


----------



## 42er barsch (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

das würde heissen das ungeklärte abwässer direkt in die elbe eingeleitet werden.

kann ich mir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht vorstellen.

durch die heutigen, technischen mittel wäre der verursacher recht schnell gefunden und die strafe dafür ist nicht schlecht.

müsste natürlich angezeigt werden, denn wo kein kläger da kein richter.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

:mOhne unsere Nachbarn verunglimpfen zu wollen:
Dann mach Dir mal die Mühe und guck 50km stromaufwärts...
Europäischer Gerichtshof : Angler<-> Camelia Tschechische Rep.?


----------



## 42er barsch (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

o.k. grenznähe ist ein argument.

daran hab ich nicht gedacht, bin von eigenen begebenheiten ausgegangen, wohne in mitteldeutschland  LOL


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



yaowa schrieb:


> Also was ich an der Elbe bei Dresden immer wieder am Ufer und im Wasser finde - und auch schon zweimal am Haken hatte - sind (gebrauchte) Damenbinden. Und das so gut wie jedes mal, wenn ich mich länger als 5 Minuten an diesem Gewässer aufhalte.....erklären kann ich es mir nicht so richtig!



Durchwaschen,aufbügeln und wiederverkaufen.


----------



## Schugga (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Durchwaschen,aufbügeln und wiederverkaufen.



|kopfkrat

#w


----------



## Rotes Auge (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Durchwaschen,aufbügeln und wiederverkaufen.


[emoji53] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## thanatos (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ja die Erkenntnis,daß ich am Freitag sündigen werde und
 mir ein Steak statt Fischfilet in die Pfanne hau´n werde.
 Warum macht es mir Petrus auch so schwer Gottes Gebote
 zu befolgen ???????????????????ß:q


----------



## Michael2711 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Letztens beim angeln nen alten rostigen Klappstuhl rausgeholt mit dem Spinner!  Wo noch 6 weitere spinner dran waren!


----------



## Stulle (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> Letztens beim angeln nen alten rostigen Klappstuhl rausgeholt mit dem Spinner!  Wo noch 6 weitere spinner dran waren!



6 kostenlose Spinner ist doch nett


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

wenn sie noch als solche zu gebrauchen sind


----------



## Michael2711 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

4 waren nicht mehr ok aber die anderen 2


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

na dann hat es sich doch gelohnt petri


----------



## Fattony (9. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Fix und fertige montierte Fliegenrute inkl Rolle, Schnur etc. Fa. Balzer.
Aufsicht angerufen, bringt sie zur "Polizei"
War selber mit der Fliege unterwegs und wollte nicht 2 Ruten schleppen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nach einem kurzen Drill mit vorsichtiger Rute und der Hilfe meines Kollegen, konnte ich dieses Prachtexemplar eines Maurerkübels sicher landen. :vik:

Das Exemplar wurde dem Gewässer entnommen.


----------



## Jose (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Nach einem kurzen Drill mit vorsichtiger Rute und der Hilfe meines Kollegen, konnte ich dieses Prachtexemplar eines Maurerkübels sicher landen. :vik:
> 
> Das Exemplar wurde dem Gewässer entnommen.




also nix mit C&R #c


----------



## MikeHawk (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Wer sowas wieder released der hat noch nie geräuchtern Maurerkübel gegessen.

Der Wahnsinn:q


----------



## paulmeyers (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Nach einem kurzen Drill mit vorsichtiger Rute und der Hilfe meines Kollegen, konnte ich dieses Prachtexemplar eines Maurerkübels sicher landen. :vik:
> 
> Das Exemplar wurde dem Gewässer entnommen.



Richtig so, hier bei uns gibts sogar eine entnahme Pflicht für die Dinger.

Rezept?


----------



## Gummifischel (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Am Rhein gefunden bei Köln

IPhone 2
Unmengen Kunst Köder
Bowie Messer
Toter Dalmatiner:c:
Engl. Stabbrandbombe Wk2 :r
10.5 er Deutsche Flakgranate:r


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Richtig so, hier bei uns gibts sogar eine entnahme Pflicht für die Dinger.
> 
> Rezept?


Luftgetrocknet vermutlich am besten.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Darauf habe ich gewartet das endlich mal wieder Munition, Granaten, Gewehre und Co erwähnt werden.
Denn diese hat doch bestimmt schon jeder von uns mal mehr mal weniger gut erhalten gefunden, oder?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Denn diese hat doch bestimmt schon jeder von uns mal mehr mal weniger gut erhalten gefunden, oder?


Öh watt? Ironie oder ernst gemeint?


----------



## zokker (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich glaube Daniel meint das ernst. Im Schweriner soll ja noch reichlich liegen.


----------



## pike-81 (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moinsen!
In einem kleinen Fluß, den ich auf Forellen befische, tauchen immer wieder Sprengkapseln auf. 
Damit sollten die Brücken gesprengt werden, falls die Allierten im 2. Weltkrieg zu weit gekommen wären. 
Es sind aber nur noch die Tonkörper übrig, der Rest ist schon lange vergammelt. 
Gerüchte über versenkte Waffen und sogar einem Panzer in den Seen der Umgebung gibt es auch. 
Das sollte damals dem Feind nicht in die Hände fallen. 
Petri


----------



## OSSSSE (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> In einem kleinen Fluß, den ich auf Forellen befische, tauchen immer wieder Sprengkapseln auf.
> Damit sollten die Brücken gesprengt werden, falls die Allierten im 2. Weltkrieg zu weit gekommen wären.
> Es sind aber nur noch die Tonkörper übrig, der Rest ist schon lange vergammelt.
> ...


Ich möchte aber gerne ein Foto haben wenn du den Panzer mit deiner geflochtenen gehoben hast [emoji1]


----------



## pike-81 (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Kein Ding, die DREAMTACKLE SWIMBAIT von ULI BEYER packt das locker.


----------



## OSSSSE (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Kein Ding, die DREAMTACKLE SWIMBAIT von ULI BEYER packt das locker.


Ok überzeugt. Aber dann will ich ein Selfi davon haben


----------



## TJ. (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Angelurensilien wie wobbler Spinner Gummi und Co hab ich schon einige gefunden ud wenn es ging wieder fit gemacht.
Auch Faulenzer und mal sogar ne kleine Dose mit paar Mini wobblern lagen schon am Wasser.

Gewehrmunition und streifenmagazine waren bei meinen Funden auch dabei.
Mal en spaten. Sonnst wars bei angel nix mehr aum 2.wk hatte aber auch schon ne Pistole ausm Bach gefischt als Kind die die Polizei gegen nen Fußball eingetauscht hat. Wow ein Fußball. 

Sonnstige Sachen wie bauabsperrungen Fahrräder und alles lagen natürlich auch schon einige im Wasser 
Auch Autoreifen sind dauerläufer.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Öh watt? Ironie oder ernst gemeint?


 

War mein ERNST...
Was ich nicht schon alles raus geholt oder gefunden habe...
Wenn alles einsatzbereit gewesen wäre könnte ich eine kleine Kompanie ausrüsten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> War mein ERNST...
> Was ich nicht schon alles raus geholt oder gefunden habe...
> Wenn alles einsatzbereit gewesen wäre könnte ich eine kleine Kompanie ausrüsten.


Okay, gut zu wissen.
Das liegt dann natürlich auch sehr stark an der Gegend. Bei uns wurde so etwas meines Wissen nach nicht im Wasser gefunden. Wo ich auch froh drüber bin


----------



## zeitgeist91 (16. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Fahrradtacho, ein kaputtes Samsung-Handy, eine Sonnenbrille sowie eine normale Brille, so eine Haube für Motorradfahrer (keine Ahnung wie die genau heißen). 

Da kann ich nicht ganz mit einigen Vorpostern mithalten


----------



## jkc (16. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Uahhh, nichts gefunden, im Gegenteil, letzte Woche Mittwoch so zwischen 17.20 und 18.20 Uhr meine ca. vier Wochen alte Ledlenser Seo 7R beim Spatzieren gehen mit dem Hund im Bereich Eisnbahnmusem Dahlhausen verloren.

Noch nieeee zuvor eine Kopflampe verloren, und dann muss es gleich eine für über 60€ sein.#q

Wer sie findet, darf sich gerne melden und gegen Finderlohn tauschen.

Grüße JK


----------



## BigDaddy68 (16. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher ob das auch zu " gefunden " zählt , aber ich hab mal einen Scheinwerfer im ESK am Haken gehabt , das war vielleicht ein Drill - mein lieber Schwan  ansonsten gehören diverse Posen , Haken inkl. Vorfach , Spinner , Blinker , Wobbler , eine Glasrassel in Spiroform und Spiros zu den Fundstücken


----------



## Bodensee89 (25. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Gestern hat mich dieses Teil einer Rute entschneidert [emoji23] 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/24/76fad9e0372ee6304b0dc1d34884526e.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/24/5a45e40540c1ad61bde2e09e212caeb3.jpg


Da hatte die 4500er Spinfisher so richtig Mühe.


----------



## thanatos (26. November 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Gestern nix gefangen#d,aber ne große Liedltüte voll leeren Einwegflaschen gefunden (naja die meisten mußte ich erst eintüten),hat mich geärgert :cder Dreck aber 3,25€
 "Trittinrente"kassiert :m ist doch auch was


----------



## Schugga (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Bei mir kam heute dieser Fox Shad in rosa/weiß zum Vorschein |rolleyes
Komplett mit ca. 3m Schnur, Stahlvorfach und Stinger - alles noch super in Schuss!
Danke für den edlen Spender


----------



## Tobi92 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Wegen des Stingers am Bauch wundert man sich nicht wirklich über den Verlust
[emoji16]


----------



## TropicOrange (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich hab diesen Sommer einen BH aus dem Weiher gezerrt. Die C-Körbchen machten am leichten Geschirr ordentlich Rabatz, dachte schon, da wär weißgott was dran.

Nachdem aufgrund momentanem Beziehungsstatus eine Verwertung der Beute eher schwierig anzusehen ist, wurde der Fang ordnungsgemäß im nächsten Altkleidercontainer released. Vielleicht freut sich ja jemand über das schicke Teil in blaugrün.


----------



## Schugga (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

:q
*textzukurz*


----------



## TropicOrange (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Schugga schrieb:


> :q
> *textzukurz*



Hätte Interesse bestanden?


----------



## Ingo33 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Habe mal beim angeln eine Nähmaschine aus dem Wasser gezogen. Wollte eigentlich meinen Angelkoffer rausfischen, der mir zuvor von einer Brücke ins Wasser gefallen war. Ist eine "Junker&Ruh"


----------



## Ingo33 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Mit einem Anker am Tau


----------



## STRULIK (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

hab mal zwei edelstahl Welsrutenhalter gefunden|bigeyes
Hat jemand einfach stehen lassen :m


----------



## StefanG84 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab mal eine Schachtel Marlboro Mentol beim blinkern auf der Wiese gefunden. War noch verpackt und eingeschweisst


----------



## Schugga (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Hätte Interesse bestanden?




Nein, danke #d
Wer weiß, wer DA schon alles drinsteckte


----------



## TropicOrange (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Schugga schrieb:


> Nein, danke #d
> Wer weiß, wer DA schon alles drinsteckte



Eben. Außerdem fand ich die Farbe absolut unmöglich. |supergri


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Sommer einen BH aus dem Weiher gezerrt. Die C-Körbchen machten am leichten Geschirr ordentlich Rabatz, dachte schon, da wär weißgott was dran.
> 
> Nachdem aufgrund momentanem Beziehungsstatus eine Verwertung der Beute eher schwierig anzusehen ist, wurde der Fang ordnungsgemäß im nächsten Altkleidercontainer released. Vielleicht freut sich ja jemand über das schicke Teil in blaugrün.




größe???


----------



## TropicOrange (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Jose schrieb:


> größe???



75C wars glaube ich.


----------



## Stefan51766 (22. März 2015)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nun kann ich mich hier auch mal melden . War heute mit meinem Sohn am Fluss angeln und etwa 1,5 Meter  vor uns im Wasser lag eine Pistole. Habe sie mit dem Kescher raus geholt und ordnungsgemäß die Polizei gerufen und denen den Fund gemeldet.
... Sachen gibts.


----------



## Fishing_Devil (19. April 2015)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

am 7.3. bei uns am Vereinsgewässer beim Rundgang gefunden:






Muss wohl alles schon länger da gelegen haben. Die kleinen Dosen steckten in einer Tüte die schon beim hochheben zerfledderte... Das Posenrohr war auch schon voll mit Wasser... Was Der/die mit der Rute (Okuma 3608 (3,6m/8 Sektionen) 120 -180g WG) aus dem See ziehen wollten??? kann ich mir nicht erklären...


----------



## Westblutossi (20. April 2015)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich finde immer nur Müll, den andere Angler liegen lassen haben. Madendosen,
Maisdosen, leere Bierpullen etc. und letztens diese Fischförmigen Grillroste neben der Feuerstelle.


----------



## spezi.aale (20. April 2015)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Fishing_Devil schrieb:


> am 7.3. bei uns am Vereinsgewässer beim Rundgang gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo.

Eindeutig ein Schwarzangler allround set. #d

Grüße


----------



## F1SCHER (21. April 2015)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

ein gebrauchtes aber noch brauchbares heringsvorfach |rolleyes


----------



## F1SCHER (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Moin

Eine Fliege mit nem Meter Schnur dran ! |rolleyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ruhe und Erholung


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Nicht unbedingt gefunden, aber.....

beim Blinkern nen Hecht gefangen. Beim nächsten Wurf ist der Bügel umgeklappt und der Blinker flog mit dem Stahlvorfach wie ne Rakete in den See. Ich montierte einen anderen Köder um dort weiter zu angeln und habe nach etwa 15 Minuten meinen Blinker mit Stahlvorfach wieder rausgeholt.
Klasse.
Das ganze ist mir mit einen Boilirig auf der anderen Seite des Sees schon mal passiert. Nur da habe ich das Rig eine Woche später auch mit Karpfenrig wiederbekommen...#6


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ruhe und Erholung


|muahah:#6


----------



## Knust45a (27. März 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

bein angeln in norwegen in 160 m wassertiefe hatte sich eine schnur in zwei am grund geführten haken verfangen.
wier holten die tüdellaje ins boot,ein paar hundert meter schnur
wurden per hand ins boot geholt. mein ende wahr zuerst oben,
400 g blei, ein wirbel mit vorfachsehn oktopus + haken.
beim kolegen,inlinetutte und multirolle.die schnur habe ich fast 
vollstendig aufgewickelt, troz tüdellaje |kopfkrat
rolle und rutte sehen etwas ramponirt aus (kratzer), aber in top 
funktion. ich schätze das sie vieleicht 2 bis 3 monate im wasser
gelegen hat. werde sie dieses jahr mal testen.
122 tage noch bis ins gelobte land.   gruß volker


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (27. März 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Zwei volle Kästen Bier, noch haltbar...mitgenommen.
Zwei kopulierende Typen...liegenlassen.


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (28. März 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Fast 100 Schuß nagelneue, wiedergeladene, scharfe Revolverpatronen im Kaliber .44 Mag. 
Die wurden von mir im beisein zweier Pol.Beamten geborgen.


----------



## Darket (30. März 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe Ende letzten Jahres beim nächtlichen Zander angeln zwar nicht meinen ersten Zander gefangen, dafür aber eine schwere Wallerrute inklusive Freilaufrolle aber komplett abgespulter Schnur. Muss Jahre im Wasser gelegen haben, war schon völlig mit Kuscheln bewachsen. Aber da ich das Ding über 30m an einer 40g Rute "gedrillt" und es anschließend (allerdings dann per Hand) 3m Spundwand hochgezogen habe, hat das mein Vertrauen sowohl ins Material als auch meine Knoten doch enorm wachsen lassen |supergri


----------



## bombe20 (30. März 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

mein schwager und einziger angelkollege hat mal, im beisein seiner frau, einen umschnalldildo aus dem wasser gezogen. er sollte ihn zurück setzen mit der begründung, er wäre zu klein. #c
ich selbst habe noch nichts erwähnenswertes gefunden außer einer red arc spule, die ich hier im forum verschenkt habe.


----------



## Trollwut (30. März 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*







Ein mir wohlbekannter Gummifisch meiner ersten Spinnversuche. Lag rund 3 Jahre auf Grund


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. März 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ein echter Gammlomat. Wiedersehen macht Räude. Oben auf den Fingergelenken rotten sich offenbar schon die ersten beiden Prallfurunkel spontan und solidarisch zusammen


----------



## Deep Down (30. März 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*


----------



## Carsten_ (31. März 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

|bigeyes was ist das denn? |bigeyes

 Stelle mir vor sowas zieht man nachts um 2:24 aussem Wasser |uhoh:


----------



## Shadpoker (31. März 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ein echter Gammlomat. Wiedersehen macht Räude. Oben auf den Fingergelenken rotten sich offenbar schon die ersten beiden Prallfurunkel spontan und solidarisch zusammen




Der ist gut :q:q:vik:


----------



## Glockenspiel (1. April 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Heute auf dem Nachhauseweg kurz am geplanten Angelplatz für morgen vorbeigefahren, ein Baggersee mitten in der Pampa.
Vorne am Ufer, 2m im Wasser lagen 20- 30 Golfbälle.

Erster Gedanke: Wer spielt auf den umliegenden Maisfeldern Golf?

Zweiter Gedanke: Wenn die vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer abgeschlagen wurden, #r. Wenn die von hier abgeschlagen wurden ist das die Erklärung warum sich der Sportsfreund fernab der Zivilisation am Golfsport versucht...:q


----------



## Fragezeichen (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Gestern zwei Dinge gefunden die ich noch nie hatte:

Flaschenpost am Ufer, die es nichtmal aus der Stadt geschafft hat aus der sie kam. Die hab ich mal zurück ins Wasser geworfen.

Dann noch etwas das aussah wie eine Taschenlampe, war aber leider keine wie ich feststellen musste als ich es schon in der Hand hatte. War eine Taschenmuschi und hätte wohl das Zeichen zum sofortigen Rückzug vom Wasser sein sollen...Fische habe ich nämlich nichtmal gesehen.

Aso und die liegt genau da wo sie war, viel Spaß beim finden.


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Schwimmweste, Ruder, Bissanzeiger, Gummifische, Wobbler, Spinner, Sideplaner, und jede Menge Müll


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Ich habe letztens so ein Fahrrad-Steuerkopfschild geangelt...

1897-1904 :g:g:g


----------



## Freakasod (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hab auch schon einiges am wasser gefunden. Selbstaufblasende Matratzen,  spinner, wobbler und leider auch ne menge Müll. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Hallo,

ich bin mal zum Pinkeln etwas auf die Seite gegangen und als ich runterschaute pinkelte ich genau auf einen 10 Euro-Schein. #6

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Case (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> pinkelte ich genau auf einen 10 Euro-Schein. #6
> Lajos



"Pecunia non olet"

Geld stinkt nicht:q

Petri
Case


----------



## Seifert (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin mal zum Pinkeln etwas auf die Seite gegangen und als ich runterschaute pinkelte ich genau auf einen 10 Euro-Schein. #6
> 
> ...



Schleppangeln in Holland- dran war 'ne Geldbörse mit rd.60 Euro,leider war das Papiergeld schon arg hinüber,an Münzen blieben noch etwas 15€.Reichte für 'n paar Heiniken.....#g


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens so ein Fahrrad-Steuerkopfschild geangelt...
> 
> 1897-1904 :g:g:g



Cool! Da wurden mir doch gerade bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen 100 Euro geboten. Ich gehe öfter angeln!!!! #6|uhoh:


----------



## Bobster (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

@Hirschkäfer !


 sehr cool - sehr interessant #6


----------



## thanatos (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

in dieser Woche -nach drei Schneidertagen  
 die Erkenntnis das die Fische zur Zeit nicht wollen 
 |rolleyes also ich gehe dieses Jahr nicht mehr los 

 Ich wünsche Euch für das kommende Jahr das ihr alle Euren Traumfisch landet #6


----------



## Tommes63 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens so ein Fahrrad-Steuerkopfschild geangelt...
> 
> 1897-1904 :g:g:g


Die sind von hier aus Branne. Das waren damals gute Fahrräder, kann mir vorstellen daß es dafür Sammler gibt, die für sowas gutes Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Ladi74 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Letztes Jahr in Norge,
100m geflochtene mit Beifängern und 200g Bergmann-Pilker. An den Beifängern 2gute Portionsköhler (lebend) und an meiner Montage 2Rotbarsche. Gute Ausbeute!:q

Vor 2Jahren auf Smöla beim Pilken nen Kescher, der war aber schon überwuchert und ein Fall für die Mülltonne.


----------



## jaunty_irl (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Letztes jahr hab ich ne schwarzangler billigcombo gefunden, nen setzkescher, blinker und andere köder, gummiboote, sonnenbrillen, schrotbleidosen und posen, neue gute freunde und meistens auch die fische


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

letztens 2 Spulen 7x7er Stahlvorfach auf der 25 meter Spule gefunden.
1 x Schwarzanglerrute, 1x Draht-Setzkescher mit mehreren Giebel und Flußbarschen gefunden, 1 Balzer Anglermesser von Mora, 1x Multitool mit Rosenschere von Tschibo gefunden, 1x ein Beobachtungszelt in Realtree für Vogelbeobachter gefunden, 1x US Alu-Feldbett gefunden, 1x Klapphocker gefunden, 1x Anti-Tangle Boom mit Grundblei auf dem Fahrradweg gefunden, 1 Päckchen Wirbel am Ufer gefunden. Ca. 25 Spinner (3er Mepps u.s.w.) beim Fliegenfischen in den Bäumen und im flachen Wasser gefunden.
Scharfe Mun. gefunden. (wurde der Polizei übergeben).


Alles in 2016 gefunden. Bin mal gespannt was es 2017 gibt


----------



## hanzz (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> letztens 2 Spulen 7x7er Stahlvorfach auf der 25 meter Spule gefunden.
> 1 x Schwarzanglerrute, 1x Draht-Setzkescher mit mehreren Giebel und Flußbarschen gefunden, 1 Balzer Anglermesser von Mora, 1x Multitool mit Rosenschere von Tschibo gefunden, 1x ein Beobachtungszelt in Realtree für Vogelbeobachter gefunden, 1x US Alu-Feldbett gefunden, 1x Klapphocker gefunden, 1x Anti-Tangle Boom mit Grundblei auf dem Fahrradweg gefunden, 1 Päckchen Wirbel am Ufer gefunden. Ca. 25 Spinner (3er Mepps u.s.w.) beim Fliegenfischen in den Bäumen und im flachen Wasser gefunden.
> Scharfe Mun. gefunden. (wurde der Polizei übergeben).
> 
> ...


Sicher, dass du das alles gefunden hast ?


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Da bin ich mir aber 100% sicher.

Bei so vielen Flusskilometern wie ich im Jahr zurück lege  ist das aber auch keine Kunst.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Er meinte das wohl eher ironisch!


----------



## hanzz (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Er meinte das wohl eher ironisch!


Rischtisch. 
Krass, was so gefunden und verloren/liegengelassen wird.


----------



## Maifliege (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

er meinte ja auch nicht ge- sondern weggefunden...


----------



## AllroundAlex (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> letztens 2 Spulen 7x7er Stahlvorfach auf der 25 meter Spule gefunden.
> 1 x Schwarzanglerrute, 1x Draht-Setzkescher mit mehreren Giebel und Flußbarschen gefunden, 1 Balzer Anglermesser von Mora, 1x Multitool mit Rosenschere von Tschibo gefunden, 1x ein Beobachtungszelt in Realtree für Vogelbeobachter gefunden, 1x US Alu-Feldbett gefunden, 1x Klapphocker gefunden, 1x Anti-Tangle Boom mit Grundblei auf dem Fahrradweg gefunden, 1 Päckchen Wirbel am Ufer gefunden. Ca. 25 Spinner (3er Mepps u.s.w.) beim Fliegenfischen in den Bäumen und im flachen Wasser gefunden.
> Scharfe Mun. gefunden. (wurde der Polizei übergeben).



Ich hab zwar auch schon den einen oder anderen Kleinkram (Spinner, GuFi, Grundblei, usw) gefunden. 
Ich habe garantiert auch schon mal was beim angeln verloren, aber gerade bei so großen Sachen wie Feldbett oder Zelt merke ich das doch wenn ich den Angelplatz räume?!
-oder hast du so viele "planlose" Gestalten bei dir am Wasser?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Relativ häufig habe ich schon vergessene Rutenhalter gefunden.
Diese kassiere ich dann auch ein, weil es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sie sich jemand wiederholt.
Beim Ansitzen kommt es auch schon mal vor, dass ich kurz nach Hause fahre, oder z.b. im Nachbardorf meine Lieblingstoilette in einem Caffee besuche.
Mein Camp bleibt dabei selbsverständlich stehen, so hoffe ich immer das dieses nicht auch
von jemandem  "gefunden" wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar auch schon den einen oder anderen Kleinkram (Spinner, GuFi, Grundblei, usw) gefunden.
> Ich habe garantiert auch schon mal was beim angeln verloren, aber gerade bei so großen Sachen wie Feldbett oder Zelt merke ich das doch wenn ich den Angelplatz räume?!
> -oder hast du so viele "planlose" Gestalten bei dir am Wasser?



Die Überschrift lautet doch was man gefunden, nicht was man verloren hat.

Nicht alles was ich gefunden habe wurde auch verloren. Manches wurde auch einfach liegen gelassen, weg geworfen, entsorgt.

Und im Fall des Feldettes war dieses auch nicht neu.


----------



## Ladi74 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



> Relativ häufig habe ich schon vergessene Rutenhalter gefunden.
> Diese kassiere ich dann auch ein, weil es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sie sich jemand wiederholt.
> Beim Ansitzen kommt es auch schon mal vor, dass ich kurz nach Hause  fahre, oder z.b. im Nachbardorf meine Lieblingstoilette in einem Caffee  besuche.
> Mein Camp bleibt dabei selbsverständlich stehen, so hoffe ich immer das dieses nicht auch
> ...



Ganz schön mutig! 
Hoffentlich hast du die Montagen nicht im Wasser wenn du auf deinem Lieblingsklo bist, oder zumindest jemanden, der auf die Ruten aufpasst. Sonst kommt, bestimmt spätestens im nächsten Post, gleich der pädagogische Zeigefinger.#h


----------



## CrunchyChris (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Rutenhalter, Bissanzeiger, Spinner, Nen mini forellenwobbler, und mal ne bankkarte beim Waten.


----------



## bezet (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

Außer verlorenen oder weggeworfenen Dingen gibt es auch noch interessante Funde, wie zum Beispiel Fossilien. 2 x bereits habe ich versteinerte Zähne (1 x Pferd, 1 x Rind) gefunden


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*

frieden

wollt ich nur mal erwähnt haben #6


----------



## bombe20 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: was beim angeln gefunden ?????*



bezet schrieb:


> Außer verlorenen oder weggeworfenen Dingen gibt es auch noch interessante Funde, wie zum Beispiel Fossilien. 2 x bereits habe ich versteinerte Zähne (1 x Pferd, 1 x Rind) gefunden


das nenne ich mal einen klasse fund. mein neffe hat mal in thüringen ein versteinertes urzeitpferd ausgegraben. zum dank, für das abgeben beim landesamt für archäologie, durfte er, mit seinen sechs jahren damals, in den ferien mit studenten professionell buddeln gehen.


----------



## don.caruso (27. November 2018)

Gibts was neues?
Habe vor einer weile karabinermunition in einem abgelassenen Schloß-karpfenzuchtteich gefunden. Vermutlich noch vor 1900.
Dazu noch eine renaissance fischfigur und nen einmachglasdeckel von 1906.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. November 2018)

Eine Tube "Flutschi-Gleitgel" an der Genner Bucht


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2018)

Jo, fast eine Wasserleiche!
Wir waren mit dem Boot auf meinem Baggersee unterwegs und wunderten uns schon, warum denn da am Ufer Polizei und Feuerwehr unterwegs waren?
Als dann noch ein Hubschrauber dazu kam und über uns kreiste, da schwante es mir.
Wir haben dann schleunigst die Schleppruten eingeholt und uns auf einen anderen Teil des Sees verdrückt.
Der Leichnam, so konnten wir von weitem sehen, wurde dann genau auf der von uns geplanten Schlepproute geborgen!
Ich war jedenfalls froh, das wir da nicht weiter geschleppt haben!

Jürgen


----------



## don.caruso (27. November 2018)

Wäre doch ein fetter fang geworden
Aber schön zu sehen, dass es in diesem thread auch noch ein paar Leichen gibt


----------



## Lil Torres (27. November 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, fast eine Wasserleiche!
> Wir waren mit dem Boot auf meinem Baggersee unterwegs und wunderten uns schon, warum den da am Ufer Polizei und Feuerwehr unterwegs waren?
> Als dann noch ein Hubschrauber dazu kam und über uns kreiste, da schwante es mir.
> Wir haben dann schleunigst die Schleppruten eingeholt und uns auf einen anderen Teil des Sees verdrückt.
> ...



ein ähnliches erlebnis hatte ich vor ca. zwei wochen an einem meiner hausgewässer. mittelgroßer, recht tiefer baggersee im rheinland. wenige stunden bevor mein kumpel und ich am see eintrafen, wurde an unserem angelplatz eine wasserleiche geborgen. muss schon einige zeit im wasser gelegen haben. was bin ich froh, das wir erst samstags dort aufgeschlagen sind. ein mulmiges gefühl war's am ende doch noch...


----------



## don.caruso (27. November 2018)

Totgeglaubte leben länger
Kommt immer mal vor, aber ist oft halb so wild.
Vor paar Jahren haben wir ne Bergung in der sorpetalsperre erlebt. War wohl ne folge von kriminellen Machenschaften. .


----------



## F1SCHER (1. Dezember 2018)

Moin

Neulich beim Gassi gehen nen Fox Futterkorb gefunden . 
Im Frühjahr beim Brandungsangeln ein Blei vom Karpfenangeln gefunden.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Dezember 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, fast eine Wasserleiche!


ich war, bis letztes jahr, für einige jahre dafür zuständig, die hisigen automatikschleusen vor täglichem betriebsbeginn auf betriebssicherheit zu überprüfen. vor dem szenario einen toten menschen zu finden habe ich immer angst gehabt. letztlich habe ich ein schwein, mehrere aufgedunsene nutrias und einiges, was kaum identifizirbar war ins wehr gezogen und die ein oder andere ratte mit dem enterhaken angepiekst, damit sie untergeht. ich ziehe zutiefst meinen hut vor unseren rettungskräften.


----------



## don.caruso (1. Dezember 2018)

Warum? Ist doch alles nur fleisch. Kann man essen oder verwesen lassen.
Hab mal nen lebendes totes nutria gesehen. Schwamm aufm rücken und hat sich voll bewegt.
Die wabernde masse waren jedoch maden und es stank widerlich


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Dezember 2018)

don.caruso schrieb:


> Warum? Ist doch alles nur fleisch. Kann man essen oder verwesen lassen.
> Hab mal nen lebendes totes nutria gesehen. Schwamm aufm rücken und hat sich voll bewegt.
> Die wabernde masse waren jedoch maden und es stank widerlich



Was bist du denn für ein troll? 
So eine Schaixxe hab ich ja selten gelesen. Nen Nutria mit einer im Wasser gefundenen leiche zu vergleichen, ist ja wohl ......


----------



## don.caruso (1. Dezember 2018)

Ein wassertroll.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2018)

Aus Sicht der Natur sind beides nur tote Säugetiere....!


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2018)

Also,
ich wollte mir mal in einer vergangenen Beziehung eine andere Frau angeln, dabei habe ich meine jetzige Frau gefunden.


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Dezember 2018)

Aus Sicht der Natur sind wir wandelnde Schadstoffcontainer.


Mal zurück zum Thema, gestern beim spinnen 2 Gladsax Snaps gefunden


----------



## ollidi (1. Dezember 2018)

Irgendwann mal eine leere Packung von einem Dildo. 
Direkt vor unserem Tor zum Angelteich. Da hat wohl mal wer Spass gehabt.


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Dezember 2018)

Bei uns gab's mal einen ziemlich krassen Fall.
Es war schon im Spätherbst, fast Winter, da wollte ein Kollege nochmal Karpfen Angeln.
Es wurde grossflächig angefüttert und tatsächlich kam in der Nacht ein karpfenrudel vorbei und wühlte den ganzen Platz um.
Am nächsten Tag fuhr dann ein anderer Kollege mit den Boot über die Stelle und was musste er im klaren Wasser erkennen, von den Karpfen sauber ausgebuddelt?
Eine riesige Fliegerbombe aus den WK2.
Würde dann schließlich fachgerecht geborgen und entschärft.


----------



## don.caruso (2. Dezember 2018)

Kommt bestimmt lustig, karpfenmontage auswerfen, ne riesen Explosion und man brauch die fische nurnoch einsammeln

... oder zumindest das, was dann davon übrig ist


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

1975 in Lappland, an einem Nebenfluss der Tana sah ich, an einem tieferen Gumpen, etliche größere Granaten, weche sich in der Tiefe des Gumpens verloren. Dürften vom Kaliber so um die 200 mm gehabt haben, sehen konnte man so etwa 5 Stück, was weiter unten lag war nicht mehr einzusehen. Ich meldete dies auf der Gemeinde in Karasjok, da wusste man darüber aber schon bescheid und erklärte mir, dass die schon gut 30 Jahre dort liegen würden und ja nicht weiter stören würden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## madpraesi (2. Dezember 2018)

https://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lok...hnesee-feuerwehr-pumpen-einsatz-10774141.html


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2018)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Also,
> ich wollte mir mal in einer vergangenen Beziehung eine andere Frau angeln, dabei habe ich meine jetzige Frau gefunden.


Petri Siggi,das hat sich ja gelohnt.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2018)

madpraesi schrieb:


> https://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lok...hnesee-feuerwehr-pumpen-einsatz-10774141.html


Wer weiß was noch so alles in unseren Gewässer aus dem 2 Weltkrieg liegt?


----------



## F1SCHER (7. März 2020)

Moin

Heute an verschiedenen Stellen was gefunden

1 spinner
birnenblei
2 Sbirolino's  ( mein kollege hat auch noch einen gefunden)
diverse auftriebsperlen
2 Spoon's
einen wobbler


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. März 2020)

Finde  an unserer Flußstrecke an Treibgutablagerungen immer Posen, sind mittlerweile so viele geworden, das ich keine mehr kaufen muß. 

Einmal fand ich eine montierte, neue! Tele- Spinnrute von Balzer mit einer Rolle von SPRO. (von nem Schwarzangler?) 

Sonst das übliche: Abgerissene Spinner und Posenmontagen, einmal fand ich an einem See mal einen Beifänger, einen künstlichen Wattwurm.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (8. März 2020)

Vor längerer Zeit bei der Forellenpirsch im näheren Stadtgebiet habe ich mal einen Schlafsack gefunden. Umringt von zahlreichen Bierdosen.
Der Eigentümer lag noch drin. Nach "freundlicher" Aufforderung war der Platz am nächsten Morgen sauber aufgeräumt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2020)

neulich fand ich beim Angeln sogar für mehrere Stunden meine Ruhe


----------



## F1SCHER (14. März 2020)

moin

noch einen spoon gefunden


----------



## Floma (15. März 2020)

Super Thread. 
Der Lieblingsbagger meines Sohnes, so einer aus Plastik zum drauf sitzen mit Schaufel und allem drum und dran, habe ich nach einem größeren Hochwasser aus den Weiden gezogen.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich fand mal einen fast neuwertigen Fußball welcher im Fluss dahertrieb und den ich keschern konnte . Kein so billiges Kaufhausding sondern das war ein richtig guter.

Ball Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2020)

https://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hundespielzeug/kong/sonstige/357525

Dachte erst es wäre ein Erwachsenen Spielzeug aber mein Hund hat sich über das Mitbringels vom Rhein sehr gefreut


----------



## Mescalero (16. März 2020)

Das IST ein Erwachsenenspielzeug, hilflos getarnt indem es im Zooladen verkauft wird.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das IST ein Erwachsenenspielzeug, hilflos getarnt indem es im Zooladen verkauft wird.


Flussabwärts von Köln hätte ich es jedenfalls nicht rausgefischt ^^


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fand mal einen fast neuwertigen Fußball welcher im Fluss dahertrieb und den ich keschern konnte . Kein so billiges Kaufhausding sondern  war ein richtig guter.
> 
> Ball Lajos


ich auch ich auch,
5km draußen--auf der Ostsee

Die Marke war Schildkröte


----------



## Mescalero (16. März 2020)

Anglerlatein! Schildkröt stellt doch Tischtenniszeugs her - im AB wird dann ein Fußball draus.


----------



## el.Lucio (16. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anglerlatein! Schildkröt stellt doch Tischtenniszeugs her - im AB wird dann ein Fußball draus.


Dann Google mal nach  beachsoccer neoprenball


----------



## Mescalero (17. März 2020)

So, nun muss ich nicht mehr arbeiten gehen...


----------



## jkc (17. März 2020)

Gestern nen Deps Balisong 130, nicht direkt beim angeln, aber ich war mit dem Echolot in anglerischer Mission unterwegs.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (17. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> So, nun muss ich nicht mehr arbeiten gehen...


Mein Neid für den jähen Reichtum sei dir gewiss!


----------



## F1SCHER (29. März 2020)

gestern einen kleinen totschläger gefunden


----------



## Deep Down (29. März 2020)

F1SCHER schrieb:


> gestern einen kleinen totschläger gefunden



Auch ein Totschläger fängt offenbar mal klein an!


----------



## Mescalero (29. März 2020)

Im Baum gleich neben dem Angelplatz eine komplette Raubfisch-Posenmontage. Ohne Leiter oder Kletterei erreichbar....
Es gibt wohl Zeitgenossen, denen einfach alles scheißegal ist, auch die Außenwirkung ihres (Nicht-)Tuns.


----------



## Slappy (29. März 2020)

1 Messer, x  Posen, x Gummifische, Wobbler (einen alten aus Holz mit Blechschaufel) 
Finde fast immer etwas


----------



## glavoc (4. April 2020)

In der 2020er Saison bisher:












Und unter einer nach dem Hochwasser ausgespülten Baumwurzel gar diesen Forellenkescher:





Muss noch bissle geflickt werden, aber demnächst geh`ich damit auf die Bachforellenpirsch!


----------



## Floma (4. April 2020)

Golfbälle! Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die angeschwemmt wurde, oder ob die beim Cross-Golf verloren gingen.


----------



## świetlik (4. April 2020)

Rapala, ca.3,5cm und sinkt


----------



## Mescalero (4. April 2020)

Eine Plastiktüte voll mit Pellets, jetzt muss ich Silikonringe besorgen, um sie auch benutzen zu können. So gehen die Vorsätze, nichts mehr kaufen zu wollen, über Bord. Aber meine Schuld isses nich!


----------



## glavoc (4. April 2020)

Floma schrieb:


> Golfbälle! Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die angeschwemmt wurde, oder ob die beim Cross-Golf verloren gingen.



Bei mir auch.. jede Menge - weiß jemand, ob man die gewinnbringend loswerden kann?


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. April 2020)

Heute war es ein 3er Spinner, den ich von einem Ast gepflückt habe....


----------



## Slappy (10. April 2020)

Mein Fund von letztem Wochenende


----------



## feko (10. April 2020)

Also ich hänge ja gern meinen Kollegen ,bzw.anderen Anglern gern mal eine überraschung an die angelstellen an nen Strauch oder so.
immer sind es fehlkäufe gewesen. Meist aus china.wobbler die nicht laufen usw.
bin froh das zeug los zu sein und der finder freut sich.


----------



## glavoc (11. April 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Also ich hänge ja gern meinen Kollegen ,bzw.anderen Anglern gern mal eine überraschung an die angelstellen an nen Strauch oder so.
> immer sind es fehlkäufe gewesen. Meist aus china.wobbler die nicht laufen usw.
> bin froh das zeug los zu sein und der finder freut sich.



Da bist du wohl nicht alleine^^.. den hier habe ich die Tage ebenfalls aus einem überhängenden Ast befreit:





Dazu musste ich nur kurz "Kneipp - en" und die 3m Mono aus den Zweigen entfernen. Ohne Drillinge,  No  Name & bescheidener Lauf. Gesäubert und ihn einem  27 Monate alten Bub geschenkt.


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. April 2020)

Moin Moin, 
ich bin in einem Verein, in der Nähe der niederländischen Grenze(ca. 5km) und habe, vom Dope in kleinen Plastiktütchen( keine Anfragen bitte, sind schon entsorgt), bis zum kompletten Edelstahlgrill, Matratze (zum Freiland Stricken) und Ködern und Spinnrute mit Rolle, schon so einiges entdecken können.
Bitte auch keine Anfragen, wegen der Matratze,  die haben wir dann entsorgt,  weil die Geräuschekulisse, wirklich nicht zum aushalten war.

Fettes Petri


----------



## Angler2097 (21. April 2020)

Hatte ich zum Saisonstart rausgezogen


----------



## jkc (23. April 2020)

Das sind die Hardbait-Fundstücke etwa der letzten 3 Jahre; Heute kam die große Forelle in der Mitte dazu - bin aber nicht unbedingt erfreut. Das Teil ist sehr frisch abgerissen und hat für mich / laut Vereinsregeln in der laufenden Hechtschonzeit nichts am Wasser zu suchen.

Fällt mir gerade auf: Ausnahmslos alle Köder habe ich in der Dunkelheit gefunden  vielleicht sollte ich öfter mal bei Tageslicht ans Wasser; ich würde ja davon ausgehen, dass ich im dunkeln mindesten 50% übersehe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343901
> 
> 
> Das sind die Hardbait-Fundstücke etwa der letzten 3 Jahre; Heute kam die große Forelle in der Mitte dazu - bin aber nicht unbedingt erfreut. Das Teil ist sehr frisch abgerissen und hat für mich / laut Vereinsregeln in der laufenden Hechtschonzeit nichts am Wasser zu suchen.
> ...


Schöne Sammlung.


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2020)

Moin, hier mal die Fundstücke der letzten Woche. Die Kunstköder wie gewohnt nachts mit der Kopflampe. Hingen an einem bewachsenen Kanalstück in den Bäumen - alle ohne großen Aufwand zu bergen, mein 90cm Boilierohr reichte als Werkzeug dafür aus. Frage mich wer die da hängen lässt. Bin bei den Wobblern aber insgeheim froh, dass die in den Bäumen und nicht in einem Hecht geendet sind. Bei dem kleinen Rapala mit Fluovorfach kenne ich ja zumindest die Argumentation; Bei dem größeren hingegen - trotz drei Drillingen ohne jegliches Vorfach an etwa 18er Mono - wüsste ich schon gerne was den ehemaligen Besitzer geritten hat.
Einen Spinner, einen Blinker und einen Gufi musste ich leider hängen lassen, da komme ich nur mit Bergewerkzeug weiter, da die alle weit über dem Wasser hingen - aber ich weiß wo sie wohnen.







Darüber hinaus gab es vor einiger Zeit ne mittelpreisige Heavy-Feeder-Kombi die mir bei ner Schlauchboottour mitten im Fluss begegnet ist. Zwecks Ermittlung des Besitzers / Rückgabe davon aber kein Bild.

Grüße JK


----------



## Mescalero (14. Mai 2020)

Gefunden habe ich (von Müll abgesehen) bei den letzten Ausflügen nichts, aber verloren! 

- Meine Lesebrille, ohne die ich mit einem 12er Haken am Maiskorn vorbei und mir selbst in den Finger steche (glücklicherweise meist barbless).
- Einen Matrix Breadpunch Ausstecher, ausgerechnet in der am häufigsten genutzten 8mm Version.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2020)

Fotos müsste ich erst raussuchen, aber in den letzten 2 Monaten hab ich gefunden:
- mehrere Wobbler
- ne (ich hoffe ich irre mich...) vergammelte Damenbinde
- sowie immer wieder mal ganze Montagen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2020)

Was ich beim Angeln regelmäßig finde ist Abstand zur Zivilisation - also Ruhe und Entspannung.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2020)

@Professor Tinca  Kommt drauf an 

ab 1.6. ist die FFM Strecke für KuKö frei, wo ich dann mal mein Glück probieren werde. Hoffe aber das klappt dort auch


----------



## Bilch (24. Mai 2020)

Heute war ich auf Bachforellenpirsch und an einer Stelle habe ich es mit dem Spinner versucht. Zweiter Wurf, Hänger. Das habe ich an der Stelle wirklich nicht erwartet, denn dort gibt es keine Hindernisse und der Grund ist steinig. Ich konnte meinen Köder dann doch rausziehen und dabei kam dann noch ca. 10 m Mono mit einem 5er Spinner raus  Wie er ausgesehen hat, hat er wohl schon eine ganze Weile dort gelegen. Ich frage mich aber, wer an diesem eher kleinen Fluß, wo es nur Forellen, Döbel und Äschen gibt, mit einem 5er Spinner angelt. Es war auch kein Wirbel dabei, die Mono war direkt an den Spinner angeknotet 







Es ist ein no name Spinner, aber ich werde ihm eine Chance geben. Zuhause habe ich ihn poliert, den Haken ausgewechselt und den Draht wieder geradegebogen. Jetzt ist er schon in meiner Hechtköderbox


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2020)

Da hat sich einer wohl gesagt, viel hilft viel.

Wobei es schon erstaunlich ist, was sich Forellen manchmal für Brocken reinziehen. Wenn knapp handlange Steinforellen sich eine ausgewachsene Koppe reinwürgen. Sehenswert!


----------



## Bilch (24. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Da hat sich einer wohl gesagt, viel hilft viel.
> 
> Wobei es schon erstaunlich ist, was sich Forellen manchmal für Brocken reinziehen. Wenn knapp handlange Steinforellen sich eine ausgewachsene Koppe reinwürgen. Sehenswert!


Und kriegen den Hals noch immer nicht voll - habe schon welche gefangen, bei denen der Kopf des vorher gefangenen fisches fast noch aus dem Mund rausschaute.


----------



## rippi (24. Mai 2020)

Letztens beim Angeln am Strand fand ich große Vorkommen von Wermut oder Eberraute, ich war mir der genauen Bestimmung unsicher, was meint ihr, soll ich ein paar Pflänzchen für die Terrasse ausgraben oder nicht?


----------



## Bilch (25. Mai 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Letztens beim Angeln am Strand fand ich große Vorkommen von Wermut oder Eberraute, ich war mir der genauen Bestimmung unsicher, was meint ihr, soll ich ein paar Pflänzchen für die Terrasse ausgraben oder nicht?


Definitiv! Und unbedingt von dem damit veredelten Endprodukt berichten


----------



## Floma (26. Mai 2020)

Das habe ich glaube ich noch gar nicht gezeigt. Mit dem Schlauchboot über mein Angelgewässer gepaddelt und dieses fleischfarbene Ding gefunden. Der aufgedruckte Hersteller weist es als Hundespielzeug aus.


----------



## jkc (25. Juni 2020)

Wieder nur so halb beim angeln, war schnorchelnd (auch) in anglerischer Mission unterwegs:





Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> war schnorchelnd (auch) in anglerischer Mission unterwegs:


Stellen gesucht? Oder verlorenes Tackle?


----------



## jkc (25. Juni 2020)

Nur gucken wie es da unten aussieht, abgerissene Köder hätte ich natürlich auch mitgenommen, aber ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich etwas konkretes was ich verloren / abgerissen habe suche - die Stellen wo ich meine Köder hängen lasse sind aktuell nicht zugänglich.


----------



## hecht1503 (29. Juni 2020)

Wahnsinns Fund @jkc !


----------



## geomas (29. Juni 2020)

7 Dosen Carlsberg (leider leer).


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> 7 Dosen Carlsberg (leider leer).



Ich finde das leider gar nicht so schlimm. Die letzten 3 Angeltouren brachten Pfand im Wert von über 8€, wenn das alles wäre was die Deppen da liegen lassen, könnte ich sehr gut damit leben.


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juni 2020)

Nicht direkt gefunden aber ich sehe immer mehr e-Bikes hier in FFM im Main liegen......


----------



## F1SCHER (1. Juli 2020)

Moin

1 Rutenhalter
Diverse Spoons
Posen/Schwimmer/bombarde oder wie die Teile sich schimpfen
Totschläger mit Hakenlöser
Mini Drillinge auf Sitzbänken


gruß


----------



## F1SCHER (4. August 2020)

Moin

Es geht weiter

noch einen Hakenlöser
kleingeld ( ne handvoll , nicht gezählt)
ein kescher , war am mülleimer angelehnt , hat sich eine klebestelle gelöst
ein spinner im baum den ich ohne anstrengung bergen konnte
eine pose die ohne probleme geborgen werden konnte
beim keschern eines fische hing auf einmal ein neuer wobbler im netz
beim auswerfen in einer angerissenen schnur (baum ) vertüddelt , bild kommt, wat ne montage :O


----------



## jkc (5. August 2020)

F1SCHER schrieb:


> Mini Drillinge auf Sitzbänken



 

Vorsätzlich dort platziert?


----------



## F1SCHER (5. August 2020)

moin

ich denke nicht , aber wissen tu ich es nicht


----------



## F1SCHER (5. August 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Vorsätzlich dort platziert?
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## geomas (7. August 2020)

....edit....


----------



## jkc (9. August 2020)

~ rund 11,5€ wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.

Schwacher Stundenlohn für's Müll einsammeln:





Der Pott kocht.


----------



## Andal (9. August 2020)

Das musst du schon einsehen... schließlich haben sie alle das Recht & die Freiheit Paaty zu machen. 

Man sollte sie alle an Ort und Stelle zusammenfangen und am nächsten Wochenende Frohndienst in einer Chain Gang und Schweinchen Dick Overalls machen lassen - vor aller Augen!


----------



## sprogoe (9. August 2020)

Einfach nur zum kotzen, diese Gleichgültigkeit der Menschheit. Aber selbst in Wohnsiedlungen sieht man ähnliches, statt leere Flaschen in den Glascontainer zu werfen, wird die Plastiktüte mit Flaschen daneben gelegt. Mich nervt es schon, wenn Zigarettenkippen weggeworfen werden, Tabak verrottet ja, aber der Filter nicht.
Von mir aus, kann das Covit 19 solche "Analausgänge" ins Jenseits befördern, ist kein Verlust für die Menschheit.


----------



## F1SCHER (9. August 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das musst du schon einsehen... schließlich haben sie alle das Recht & die Freiheit Paaty zu machen.
> 
> Man sollte sie alle an Ort und Stelle zusammenfangen und am nächsten Wochenende Frohndienst in einer Chain Gang und Schweinchen Dick Overalls machen lassen - vor aller Augen!



aber nur bei der wärme und gefütterten overall's


----------



## jkc (21. August 2020)

Moin, hier mal die Fundstücke der letzten Touren:





Kann ich zwar nix von gebrauchen, aber die Ray Ban geht zumindest mit etwas Schadenfreude einher, denn die lag an einem Platz wo so richtig rumgesaut wurde, unter anderem lagen da unter den vielen Scherben zwei Glasflaschenböden mit bis zu etwa 5cm langen abstehenden Glaszacken, "fangfähig" gedreht versteht sich.
Der Crusher hatte auch was amüsantes, der lag etwa so wie auf dem Bild auf dem Boden und es hat einen ganzen Moment lang gedauert bis ich kapiert habe was das ist; Die zündende Idee kam tatsächlich als ich mich an den Korda Crusher erinnert fühlte. Das noch ein Grasbrocken drin hing fiel mir erst danach auf.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (21. August 2020)

Wenn die Ray Ban nicht arg verludert ist, gibt's in der Bucht vielleicht einen Fuffi dafür.


----------



## jkc (21. August 2020)

Jo, leider ist ein Glas übel zerkratz.


----------



## Michael.S (21. August 2020)

Das silberne ist ein Grinder , damit zerkleinert mann Marihuana


----------



## Kvn_goes_fishing (29. August 2020)

Letzten August auf der Insel Reichenau meinen schönen balzer Kescher stehen lassen, wer den findet, melden. 
Sonst nur blinker, gebrochene Ruten gefunden


----------



## Ruttentretzer (30. August 2020)

Gestern eine neue Angelstelle gefunden!  NIX gefangen.


----------



## jkc (30. August 2020)

Ich habe die Tage ein Boilierohr gefunden welches ich vor Jahren verloren habe. Ich kann mich nichtmal daran erinnern wann ich zuletzt an der Stelle auf Karpfen geangelt habe. War unglücklicher Weise ein Carbonrohr und wahrscheinlich schon mehrfach eine ganze Schafsherde drübergetrampelt.


----------



## F1SCHER (6. September 2020)

ich mal wieder . 

hab heute meine aterienklemme verloren  
und einen spoonabriss 

aber auch was gefunden 

einen spoon
einen hakenlöser
die tage davor noch nen hakenlöser


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. September 2020)

F1SCHER schrieb:


> hab heute meine aterienklemme verloren



_Du bist doch hoffentlich kein praktizierender Herzchirurg?!_ 

Meine Arterienklemme hängt an einem Retractor bzw. Abroller, entweder an meiner Angelweste oder aber dem Rucksack.
Damit sie nicht so sehr herumbaumelt habe ich sie zusätzlich noch irgendwo festgeknipst. So mache ich das schon immer und habe dieses wichtige Werkzeug daher auch noch nie verloren und stets griffbereit.


----------



## Forelle74 (9. September 2020)

Hallo
Dann Liste ich mal auf was ich in den letzten 10 Angeljahren gefunden hab.
Aber nur Dinge die warscheinlich nicht absichtlich entsorgt wurden.
Grad beim Watfischen findet man öfter was  .
Ein Optinel Messer
Ein Balzer Messer ca 30cm lang.
Ein kleines Balzer Taschenmesser
Einen Eimer voll Boilies.
Einen Hakenlöser
Eine Ersatzspule D.A.M Quick

Ein Wels Vorfach System mit 2 riesigen Drillingen und ca. 50m geflochtenen Schnur die mir ein kleine Junge brachte.
Er hats beim Baden gefunden und mich gefragt ob ichs gebrauchen kann.
Habs angenommen und entsorgt.

Drop Shot System mit Gufi

Hatte ne Forelle gefangen die einen Meps im Maul hängen hatte mit Stahlvorfach.
Allerdings im Bach und nicht im Fopu.

3 Gummifische mit Vorfach.
Eine Elektro Zange
Einen Wobbler den ich von ner Ente abgemacht hab.
Diverse Kleinteile wie Snaps und Haken etc...
Einen Satz Besteck
Ein Erdanker zur Befestigung eines Zaunpfahls.

Und ein Waschbecken.
Habs auch nur gefunden weil ich in ca. hüfthohem Wasser drübergestolpert bin.
Trotz Wathose war ich pitschnass und musste erst wieder Rute und Rolle vom Grund holen.

Dann war mein Angeltag zu Ende.
Habs auch großzügiger Weise dort gelassen.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. September 2020)

Mit 12 Jahren mit meinem Kumpel beim Schwarzangeln.
Ein Senknetz 2,5x2,5m mit langer Hebestange ca.4m. Lag gut versteckt im Schilf.
Natürlich sofort im Flüßchen , ca. 4-5m breit, ausprobiert.
Es war unser erfolgreichster Tag, bis wir rennen mußten.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. September 2020)

Habe mal nen künstlichen Wattwurm als Beifänger, verschiedene Posen und als Krönung eine Spinn-Telerute mit montierter Rolle (beides Neuwertig) gefunden. 
Verloren bzw. nach dem Nachtangeln vergessen habe ich auch das eine oder andere, das aber Gottseidank noch da war, als ich den Verlust bemerkt habe...


----------



## Andal (9. September 2020)

Am schönsten ist es immer zuzusehen, wenn die richtigen "Geier" was finden, es aber knapp nicht erreichen, weil zu tief, oder zu hoch...!


----------



## dosenelch (9. September 2020)

Einmal fand ich beim Angeln die Erleuchtung. 
Hab sie dann auf dem Rückweg aber sogleich wieder verloren.


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. September 2020)

Am Sonntag in Quickborn, 2 Spirolinos 25 und 30 g schwimmend, und einen Gummifisch mit Jigkopf, gefunden im Gebüsch von meiner Tochter.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Am schönsten ist es immer zuzusehen, wenn die richtigen "Geier" was finden, es aber knapp nicht erreichen, weil zu tief, oder zu hoch...!


Die absoluten Spitzenreiter in dieser Kategorie habe ich in Norwegen erlebt. Ein Trio aus Neufünfland, genauer gesagt aus den Tal der Ahungslosen. Nicht das ich was gegen Leute aus der Gegend habe, aber die drei haben JEDEN Schwaben alt aussehen lassen!

Und dann hat einer im Hafen sein Abstechmesser versenkt. Das war gleich so wertvoll, dass er dem Stichel gar nicht mehr zugesehen hat, als es im glasklaren Wasser auf gut 6 m gesunken ist. Das hat dann natürlich gleich einer aus dem Trio entdeckt. Die haben sich eh jeden Feierabend die Augen aus dem Kopf geguckt, ob es nicht irgendwas zum fladern gibt. Aber mit nichts ließ sich der Stahl bergen... die wurden richtig wuschig und alle anderen Zuseher lagen bald am Boden. Zum Schluß dann die beste Aussage. Ich wäre schuld, weil ich keinen Bergemagneten für sie bereitgehalten habe.

Am nächsten Tag haben sie sich dann beschwert, dass im von ihnen selbst ausgesuchten 16 1/2 ft. Boot mit 15 PS Rotzquirl "geen Blotz zum Diefseeongln" sei. Ich habe eigentlich nur darauf gewartet, dass sie Nachts am Müllcontainer die Raviolidosen der anderen ausgeleckt haben. Das wäre ja noch eine kostenfreie Nahrungsergänzung gewesen!


----------



## Blueser (10. September 2020)

Wobei die herzlichsten Menschen meiner Meinung nach genau aus diesem Teil unserer Republik kommen. Entgegen jeder medialer Meinung und Vorurteile ...


----------



## Andal (10. September 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wobei die herzlichsten Menschen meiner Meinung nach genau aus diesem Teil unserer Republik kommen. Entgegen jeder medialer Meinung und Vorurteile ...


Ja mei... die waren halt da her. Dafür kann ich auch nix. Die hätten auch genau so gut aus dem Rheinland, oder der Oberpfalz kommen können. Die drei waren eben da her und so krass drauf.


----------



## Blueser (10. September 2020)

OK, Deppen gibts halt überall.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. September 2020)

Meine Frau sucht, während ich versuche zu Angeln.
Und mein Weib ist ein echter Beach Comber - die hat ein Auge für Beute...
Dieses Jahr 4 oder 5 Rapalas, einen Falkfish, einen Kong für den Hund und als Krönung ne 300€ Herrenuhr in Originalverpackung...
Dazu noch Berge an Kleinzeug wir Posen und Blei.
Der Rhein nimmt zwar ganz ordentlich, aber er gibt auch..


----------



## rhinefisher (10. September 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> s Krönung ne 300€ Herrenuhr in Originalverpackung.



Die liegt übrigens noch immer auf dem Fundamt - wer also seine Uhr vermisst...


----------



## exstralsunder (10. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Trio aus Neufünfland, genauer gesagt aus den Tal der Ahungslosen ........"geen Blotz zum Diefseeongln" ....



Wenn die so gesprochen haben, kommen die mitnichten aus Dresden (dem Tal der Ahnungslosen*)- sondern eher aus dem Raum Chemnitz.
Es gibt Gegenden in Sachsen, da versteht der eine Sachse den andern nicht.
Der Vogtländer wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keinen Sachsen aus dem Raum Zittau verstehen.

* bereits 1984/85 gab es hier in Dresden Gemeinschafts Sat Anlagen.
Da wurde sehr wohl SAT1, RTL und Tele5 geguckt
Auf den Hängen des "ahnungslosen Tal's"  wurde bei Überreichweiten auch schon vorher ARD/ZDF über Antenne empfangen.


----------



## sprogoe (10. September 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die liegt übrigens noch immer auf dem Fundamt - wer also seine Uhr vermisst...


Du hast doch sicher eine Abgabequittung vom Fundbüro erhalten?
Wenn der Besitzer sich innerhalb 6 mon. nicht meldet, kannst Du damit die Übergabe an Dich fordern und sie gehört dann ganz rechtmäßig Dir.
Ansonsten wird sie nach dieser Frist vom Fundamt versteigert und das Gemeindesäckel steckt sich den Gewinn ein. Also, nicht dumm sein.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. September 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Du hast doch sicher eine Abgabequittung vom Fundbüro erhalten?
> Wenn der Besitzer sich innerhalb 6 mon. nicht meldet, kannst Du damit die Übergabe an Dich fordern und sie gehört dann ganz rechtmäßig Dir.
> Ansonsten wird sie nach dieser Frist vom Fundamt versteigert und das Gemeindesäckel steckt sich den Gewinn ein. Also, nicht dumm sein.



Vielen Dank, aber ne Quittung habe ich natürlich und ich werde auch die Uhr in meinen Besitz überführen...
Das man Gegenstände, die etwas mehr Wert sind als z.B. ein Wobbler, beim Fundbüro abliefert ist für mich aber ebenfalls selbstverständlich.
Man hätte im umgekehrten Fall ja auch seine verlorengegangenen Sachen gerne zurück.


----------



## Andal (10. September 2020)

Ab welchen Wertbeträgen steckt man ein, oder gibt ab? Ich könnte das jetzt ganz ehrlich nicht genau beziffern.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. September 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Du hast doch sicher eine Abgabequittung vom Fundbüro erhalten?
> Wenn der Besitzer sich innerhalb 6 mon. nicht meldet, kannst Du damit die Übergabe an Dich fordern und sie gehört dann ganz rechtmäßig Dir.
> Ansonsten wird sie nach dieser Frist vom Fundamt versteigert und das Gemeindesäckel steckt sich den Gewinn ein. Also, nicht dumm sein.



Hallo,

da war mal bei uns in Nürnberg ein seltsamer Vorfall, ist schon so ca. 25 Jahre her. Da fand einer einen größeren Geldbetrag in einer Telefonzelle, so etwas gabs damals noch, ich glaube waren so um die 150.000 DM. Der ehrliche Finder gab ihn ab - und es meldete sich niemand, dem dieser Betrag verlustig gegangen ist. Nach Ablauf der Frist bekam das Geld der ehrliche Finder. Ich nehme mal an, für den Verlierer wäre es vielleicht teurer geworden sich zu melden, da war bestimmt eine krumme Tour mit dabei. Konnte natürlich dem Finder egal sein.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (10. September 2020)

Alles was über nen Zwanni hinausgeht oder offensichtlich von persönlicher Bedeutung ist, wie Dokumente oder Fotoalben...
Meine Frau hat vor wenigen Tagen im Park ein Handy gefunden, das war dermaßen schmierig, dass ich es kaum anfassen wollte, und es war auch ein ziehmlicher Akt dieses Ding dem Eigentümer wieder zukommen zu lassen, aber der Mann war obdachlos und heilfroh sein "Büro" wieder in Händen zu halten.. .
Mal ganz ehrlich, ich hätte den Hunderter recht gut gebrauchen können den dieses Teil bei Ebay gebracht hätte, aber das gute Gefühl etwas Gutes getan zu haben, hätte ich mir von der Kohle nicht kaufen können... .


----------



## Andal (10. September 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alles was über nen Zwanni hinausgeht oder offensichtlich von persönlicher Bedeutung ist, wie Dokumente oder Fotoalben...
> Meine Frau hat vor wenigen Tagen im Park ein Handy gefunden, das war dermaßen schmierig, dass ich es kaum anfassen wollte, und es war auch ein ziehmlicher Akt dieses Ding dem Eigentümer wieder zukommen zu lassen, aber der Mann war obdachlos und heilfroh sein "Büro" wieder in Händen zu halten.. .
> Mal ganz ehrlich, ich hätte den Hunderter recht gut gebrauchen können den dieses Teil bei Ebay gebracht hätte, aber das gute Gefühl etwas Gutes getan zu haben, hätte ich mir von der Kohle nicht kaufen können... .


Das ist genau der Bereich, wo dann die zwei Seelen in der Brust ins Raufen kommen. Ist der Verlierer nun ein wirklich bedürftiger Mensch, der einfach ohne großes Eigenverschulden verlor, oder der schlampige, wohlhabende Strolch, bei dem es wurscht ist?

Beim Geld wäre ich vermutlich skrupelloser, aber die am Wasser stehengelassene Rute würde ich sicher ausforschen und zurückgeben.


----------



## Andal (10. September 2020)

Ich hab beispielsweise vor gut 4 Jahren am Rhein einen etwas 10 cm großen Raubsaurier aus Plastik gefunden. Da bin ich mir sicher, dass es zu einem wahren Drama im Kinderzimmer gekommen ist. Aber was soll man machen? Wenn man mit so etwas zum Fundamt geht, lassen die einen ins Gitterbett einweisen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. September 2020)

Ach, was hab ich früher so alles gefunden, als ich noch mit nem Metalldetektor durch Wälder gegangen bin: Schädel mit Gehörn vom Rehbock, evtl. gewildert, Kleidung (Verbrechen?) Sexspielzeug, Pornomagazine und leere - videocover, dann und wann ein jagdliches Ausrüstungsteil. Auch mal ein Cache vom Geo-Caching.... 

Ein paarmal auch ne alte Flinte, hab ich aber nicht angerührt. 
Habe auch mal in einem Fluß nach Kanonenkugeln gesucht, aber nur Krebspanzerteile in fast allen Größen gefunden! 
In einem anderen Gewässer (Badesee) habe ich beim Schnorcheln mal ne Rolex gefunden, war aber abgesoffen und ne Blender-Submariner. 
Ne echte säuft erstens nicht ab und 2.verliert man die nicht so einfach... 
Habe ich dann wieder ins flache gelegt, damit der  nächste oder die nächste sind freuen und dann wieder enttäuscht sein kann...


----------



## feko (10. September 2020)

Dazu bräuchte es einen neuen thread.waldfunde sind auch interessant. 
Bei manchen Sachen fragt man sich..... Wie um Gottes willen kommen irgendwelche Reifen in n Wald. Kaum Zugang.. Alles verwildert. Trotzdem irgendwie kam er damals mal hin... Gibt so viele Dinge. 
Seytoys usw find ich ziemlich regelmäßig.
Scheint weit verbreitet zu sein


----------



## Andal (10. September 2020)

Es gab mal Zeiten in Deutschland, da landete eben alles was nicht brennen wollte, am Waldrand, oder im Torfstich in der Filzen. Sperrmüllabfuhr war einmal im Jahr. Also fort mit dem G'raffl, wenn keiner schaut. Da haben sie auch noch am Bach das Auto gewaschen und die Reste vom Ölwechsel auf dem Hof verteilt, dass der Sand nicht so staubt.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (10. September 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da war mal bei uns in Nürnberg ein seltsamer Vorfall, ist schon so ca. 25 Jahre her. Da fand einer einen größeren Geldbetrag in einer Telefonzelle, so etwas gabs damals noch, ich glaube waren so um die 150.000 DM. Der ehrliche Finder gab ihn ab - und es meldete sich niemand, dem dieser Betrag verlustig gegangen ist. Nach Ablauf der Frist bekam das Geld der ehrliche Finder. Ich nehme mal an, für den Verlierer wäre es vielleicht teurer geworden sich zu melden, da war bestimmt eine krumme Tour mit dabei. Konnte natürlich dem Finder egal sein.
> 
> ...


Ein genialer Fall von Geldwäsche. Man braucht nur Zeit.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es gab mal Zeiten in Deutschland, da landete eben alles was nicht brennen wollte, am Waldrand, oder im Torfstich in der Filzen. Sperrmüllabfuhr war einmal im Jahr. Also fort mit dem G'raffl, wenn keiner schaut. Da haben sie auch noch am Bach das Auto gewaschen und die Reste vom Ölwechsel auf dem Hof verteilt, dass der Sand nicht so staubt.



Heda,

also die Zeiten gibt es bei uns immer noch! Der Waldparkplatz wo in der Nähe mein Boot liegt wird immer mal wieder zur Sperrmüllhalde.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. September 2020)

Bei uns in verschiedenen Waldstücken wird und wurde zur Zeit giftiger Sondermüll illegal entsorgt, altes, asbesthaltiges Dachdeck-Material. 
Wohl von "Firmen" entsorgt, die "Dachdeckservice" an der Haustür gegen Barzahlung angeboten, die sparen sich so die Entsorgungsgebühren! 

Das wird leider immer schlimmer, mit Sicherheit wird in unseren Gewässern ein nicht unerheblicher Teil von diesem Sondermüll  verklappt, etwa von Brücken oder an Spundwänden. 
Das geschieht meistens Nachts, also immer Augen und Ohren auf! 
Habe für solche Fälle ein kleines Fernglas und ein Notizblock dabei sowie mein Handy, um die Polizei zu verständigen....


----------



## Mescalero (10. September 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alles was über nen Zwanni hinausgeht oder offensichtlich von persönlicher Bedeutung ist, wie Dokumente oder Fotoalben...
> Meine Frau hat vor wenigen Tagen im Park ein Handy gefunden, das war dermaßen schmierig, dass ich es kaum anfassen wollte, und es war auch ein ziehmlicher Akt dieses Ding dem Eigentümer wieder zukommen zu lassen, aber der Mann war obdachlos und heilfroh sein "Büro" wieder in Händen zu halten.. .
> Mal ganz ehrlich, ich hätte den Hunderter recht gut gebrauchen können den dieses Teil bei Ebay gebracht hätte, aber das gute Gefühl etwas Gutes getan zu haben, hätte ich mir von der Kohle nicht kaufen können... .


Wir haben ebenfalls mal ein Handy gefunden, im Park in Frankfurt. Es war ein Blackberry und damals war das noch ein sackteures Gerät aus der Prä-Smartphone-Ära. Wir konnten tatsächlich den Besitzer ausfindig machen und das Ding zurückgeben. Finderlohn gabs auch : eine Schachtel „Merci“.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (10. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ne echte säuft erstens nicht ab und 2.verliert man die nicht so einfach...


Was glaubst Du wie schlampig einige Leute mit ihren Wertgegenständen umgehen. Ich hab schon ne Echte auf einer öffentlichen Toilette gefunden. Zwar keine güldene sondern nur aus Edelstahl. Hab aber selbst auch schon vor 40 Jahren in einer irischen Tel. Zelle mein Bargeld und Traveler Schecks liegen gelassen. Nach einer 1/4 Stunde gemerkt und zurück gelaufen. Weg. Und dann kam ein kleine Junge der mir die Mappe zurück gegeben hat, Mann war ich erleichtert. Hab ihm dann 10 Pfund gegeben.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. September 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Ein genialer Fall von Geldwäsche. Man braucht nur Zeit.



Hallo,

wäre möglich, glaube ich allerdings hier nicht, 150.000 DM (oder heute auch Euro) bekommt man auch ohne viel Tricks unter, sicher mit etwas Zeit, aber ohne Probleme. Zumal damals die nötigen Meldungen bei Bareinzahlungen eine deutlich höhere Betragsgrenze als heutzutage hatten.
Ich schreibe übrigens nicht aus Erfahrung, wie ich betonen möchte, sondern nur aus Wissen über Möglichkeiten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## dosenelch (10. September 2020)

Wenn das Geld aber zweifelsfrei aus einer Straftat stammt,  hätte der Finder keinen Pfennig gesehen.


----------



## Andal (10. September 2020)

dosenelch schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld aber zweifelsfrei aus einer Straftat stammt,  hätte der Finder keinen Pfennig gesehen.


Das zweifelsfrei ist der Knackpunkt. Es legt ja der Stinkstiefel selten einen Zettel dazu "150.000 Mark - den Huber beschissen!"


----------



## dosenelch (10. September 2020)

Stimmt schon. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass beim Fund einer solchen Summe auch die Strafverfolgungsbehörden informiert werden und diese genauere Nachforschungen anstellen.


----------



## Andal (10. September 2020)

Wenn sich einer ums Schwarzgeld bescheissen lässt, wird er das kaum anzeigen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2020)

dosenelch schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass beim Fund einer solchen Summe auch die Strafverfolgungsbehörden informiert werden und diese genauere Nachforschungen anstellen.



Hallo,

schon richtig und da wurde auch seitens der Polizei einiges gemutmaßt und auch geforscht. Aber letzten Endes: es wurden halt die 150.000 DM ganz einfach in einer Telefonzelle gefunden, mehr war da nicht herauszubekommen und so bekam dieses Geld, nach Ablauf der Aufbewahrungsfrist, eben der Finder.
Ging damals tagelang durch die heimische Presse und als es dann der Finder bekam nochmal.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. September 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon richtig und da wurde auch seitens der Polizei einiges gemutmaßt und auch geforscht. Aber letzten Endes: es wurden halt die 150.000 DM ganz einfach in einer Telefonzelle gefunden, mehr war da nicht herauszubekommen und so bekam dieses Geld, nach Ablauf der Aufbewahrungsfrist, eben der Finder.
> Ging damals tagelang durch die heimische Presse und als es dann der Finder bekam nochmal.
> ...


Also, ich war´s nicht.


----------



## Tuxedo75 (11. September 2020)

Bei uns im See wurde vorallem bei Tauchgängen aber auch mit der Rute schon folgende Highlits gefunden:

Grabsteine, Baustromkästen, ein kleiner Pflug, Fahrräder, Rollen mit Industriefolie, eine Toilettenschüssel, Waschbecken und div. andere "Kleinteile".

Der See wurde 1970 von uns übernommen bzw angefangen zu bewirtschaften und war noch nicht eingezäunt. 

Da war laut Aussage einiger ureingesessenen Anwohner des Ortes die Antwort auf die Frage: Wohin mit den Resten der Baustelle oder privaten Sondermüll? Ach werfen wir das doch da hinten in die Kiesgrube, da wirds schon keinen stören...


----------



## Laichzeit (11. September 2020)

Tuxedo75 schrieb:


> Da war laut Aussage einiger ureingesessenen Anwohner des Ortes die Antwort auf die Frage: Wohin mit den Resten der Baustelle oder privaten Sondermüll? Ach werfen wir das doch da hinten in die Kiesgrube, da wirds schon keinen stören...


So sind die lokalen "Gepflogenheiten" überall anders. An den Kiesgruben am Oberrhein war das Müll verklappen lange Gang und Gebe. Bei uns wurden hingegen die Hohlwege mit Bauschutt verfüllt. Aus den Weihern und Bächen kommen dafür immer wieder Bierkisten und volle Bierflaschen oder Schnaps raus.


----------



## yukonjack (11. September 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> So sind die lokalen "Gepflogenheiten" überall anders. An den Kiesgruben am Oberrhein war das Müll verklappen lange Gang und Gebe. Bei uns wurden hingegen die Hohlwege mit Bauschutt verfüllt. Aus den Weihern und Bächen kommen dafür immer wieder Bierkisten und volle Bierflaschen oder Schnaps raus.



So muss das im Paradies sein.


----------



## BlackAssassin (11. September 2020)

Ich war demletzt im Harz ein einer Talsperre bei relativ starkem Niedrigwasser. Dort waren in einem Uferbereich noch unzählige Baumstümpfe im flachen Wasser. An einer dieser Stümpfe habe ich auch sogleich meinen Gummifisch versenkt, also raus aus der Hose, ins Wasser waten und den Köder retten. Dabei habe ich an diesem und anderen Baumstümpfen insgesamt sieben Köder bergen können. Das Highlight war ein gut 35cm langer Gummifisch in Forellendekor. Leider war das meiste nicht mehr zu verwenden, ein Effzet-Blinker sowie ein Shirasu Gummifisch befinden sich jetzt aber in meiner Köderbox.

Gestern habe ich im Karlsruher Rheinhafen noch eine Flaschenpost gefunden. Da bekommt demnächst noch ein 4-jähriger Junge vom Bodensee einen Brief von mir.


----------



## F1SCHER (20. September 2020)

hallo

den kescher den ich neulich "gefunden" hab war an eine mülltonne angelehnt. der stab lag in der tonne und der kescherkopf war angelehnt (passte nicht rein) . konnte mit ein wenig kleber repariert werden.
wenn ich was von wert finde gebe ich es auch ab !

den spoon den ich vor wochen im baum abgerissen hab , hab ich wieder. jemand hat den baum etwas naja "gekürtzt" aber die spoons usw nicht eingesammelt.


----------



## F1SCHER (26. September 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _Du bist doch hoffentlich kein praktizierender Herzchirurg?!_
> 
> Meine Arterienklemme hängt an einem Retractor bzw. Abroller, entweder an meiner Angelweste oder aber dem Rucksack.
> Damit sie nicht so sehr herumbaumelt habe ich sie zusätzlich noch irgendwo festgeknipst. So mache ich das schon immer und habe dieses wichtige Werkzeug daher auch noch nie verloren und stets griffbereit.



klar bin ich chirurg  . ne spaß , so einen abroller hab ich mir auch besorgt . danke für den tipp


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (27. September 2020)

Habe mal am Rheinufer in  Ludwigshafen vor ein paar Jahren den Sprengkopf einer Wehrmachtspanzerfaust und eine ziemlich gut erhaltene Luger Pistole 08 gefunden. Das war während einer ausgedehnten Niedrigwasserperiode. Ich habe dann die Polizei gerufen und die den Kampfmittelräumdienst. Die Bilder habe ich nicht mehr. Aber ihr könnt in meinem Post im ziemlich verwaisten Blinkerforum den Panzerfaustspengkopf sehen:









						Der etwas andere Fund am Rhein - Blinker Forum
					

Hallo Leute,ich war heute am Rheinufer in LU (Ludwigshafen) flanieren, um mir bei dem niedrigen Wasser potentielle Zanderhotspots einzuprägen. An einer Stelle, an der ich nach  meinen zahlreichen verlorenen Gummifischen (Hänger) gesucht habe, ist mir…




					www.blinker.de
				




Das gelbe Zeug war die Sprengladung. Dies Sachen hat wohl jemand kurz nach Kriegsende entsorgt.


----------



## glavoc (21. Oktober 2020)

Gestern am Strand zwischen Steinen:







Insgesamt gab`s das alles zwischen dem Plastikmüll:


lg


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Gestern am Strand zwischen Steinen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358049
> 
> ...



Einen so toll erhaltenen Rapala Countdown am Strand zu finden, da hast Du wirklich Glück gehabt. 
Den Tintenfischwobbler finde ich etwas ungewöhnlich als Fundstück. Darf man fragen, an welchen Gestanden Du dieses Teil gefunden hast?
An der Nordsee oder an der Ostsee oder doch am Mittelmeer? Wenn dann wusste ich nicht, dass man von den deutschen Stränden aus auch auf Tintenfisch & Co. angeln kann. Ich dachte so etwas wäre eher etwas für das Mittelmeer.


----------



## glavoc (21. Oktober 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Den Tintenfischwobbler finde ich etwas ungewöhnlich als Fundstück. Darf man fragen, an welchen Gestanden Du dieses Teil gefunden hast?
> (...) doch am Mittelmeer? (...) Ich dachte so etwas wäre eher etwas für das Mittelmeer.


Hast schon Recht - Mittelmeer, genauer die kroat. Adria ist der Fundort!
lg


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hast schon Recht - Mittelmeer, genauer die kroat. Adria ist der Fundort!
> lg



Schade, ich dachte schon.
Dann muss ich meine Tintenfischringe zukünftig wohl weiterhin aus der TK-Truhe im Supermarkt angeln.


----------



## glavoc (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja leider^^ - stell dir vor, ich könnte sogar jetzed vom Ufer aus und doch habe ich lieber echte Fische im Auge..
Ist nicht so die meine Methode, fehlt mir bissle die "Action", sprich die Absinkphase dauert mir zu lange..
Das geb`ich mir nur, wenn wirklich die (Raub-)Fische den Uferbereich verlassen haben.
Einen herzlichen Gruß aus Dalmatien dir!

PS - Noch ein Fundstück, schon paar Tage her, vermutlich von Kontinentalkroaten aus der Hauptstadt stammend (die Einheimischen sind mMn kaum bereit den saftigen Preis zu bezahlen^^):


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe noch keinen Tintenfisch am Haken gehabt, von daher kenne ich die Angelei auf diese schmackhaften Wasserbewohner leider nicht.
Dir noch viel Erfolg und Spaß in Kroatien.


----------



## glavoc (21. Oktober 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer  - schaut in etwa so aus:






& und ist so was wie ein Volkssport hier unten.


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Oktober 2020)

Habe heute beim Bezug meines Platzes diese Paar nagelneue (zudem passende und sehr bequeme) Handschuhe gefunden, scheinen Radfahrerhandschuhe zu sein...


----------



## laraque (31. Oktober 2020)

Finde die sehen wie so leichte Gartenhandschuhe aus


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. November 2020)

laraque schrieb:


> Finde die sehen wie so leichte Gartenhandschuhe aus



Hatte nur gedacht, es wären Radlerhandschuhe, wegen dem Logo... 
Der Fund passte aber sehr gut, da ich meine Handschuhe zuhause vergessen habe und die Nacht saukalt wurde und ich warme Hände hatte!


----------



## laraque (1. November 2020)

Ob Radler- oder Gartenhandschuhe....In deiner Situation auf jeden Fall ein nettes Geschenk des Himmels


----------



## Ruttentretzer (1. November 2020)

Hoffentlich wurde mit den Handschuhen kein Verbrechen verübt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. November 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wurde mit den Handschuhen kein Verbrechen verübt.


 
Klebte jedenfalls kein Blut dran und aus 100% Erstickstoff waren sie auch nicht...


----------



## Andal (2. November 2020)

Dieses Jahr fand ich, schön verteilt, drei Schälmesser am Rhein. Offensichtlich haben die Binnenschiffsführersgattinen das Werkzeug gleich mit den Kartoffelschalen aus dem Bullauge geworfen. Dafür Flaschen noch und nöcher ... man sollte diese Quelle mal den professionellen Pfandsammlern empfehlen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr fand ich, schön verteilt, drei Schälmesser am Rhein. Offensichtlich haben die Binnenschiffsführersgattinen das Werkzeug gleich mit den Kartoffelschalen aus dem Bullauge geworfen. Dafür Flaschen noch und nöcher ... man sollte diese Quelle mal den professionellen Pfandsammlern empfehlen.



Am Kanalufer fand ich vor kurzem noch nen Kunststoffteller  und heute noch farbig passend dazu nen Becher... 
Andal, da fliegt noch mehr aus dem Bullauge als nur Kartoffelschalen und Schälmesser!


----------



## jkc (2. November 2020)

Moin, neben leider nicht unüblichem Anglermüll wie drei fetten Schnurknäuele und Maisdosen fand ich an einem Platz kürzlich eine zerbrochene Daiwa BG Boat.
Falls jemand Interesse an dem Ringsatz (Seaguide Titanium-Oxid) hat, kann er den gerne haben, paar Tage halte ich das Teil mal vor.
Ahso, komplettes Spitzenteil ginge natürlich auch, der Bruch ist im Handteil, 2,40er Modell.

Grüße JK


----------



## Kay1 (2. November 2020)

Ich finde beim angeln regelmäßig Ruhe und Entspannung.


----------



## Andal (2. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Am Kanalufer fand ich vor kurzem noch nen Kunststoffteller  und heute noch farbig passend dazu nen Becher...
> Andal, da fliegt noch mehr aus dem Bullauge als nur Kartoffelschalen und Schälmesser!


Schätze mal, dass es in der Berufsgruppe noch eine ganze Menge an Saubären gibt.


----------



## Angler20059 (12. November 2020)

Spannende Funde! In meinem bisher kurzen Anglerleben hab ich ja doch schon bisschen was gefunden: Einen Futterkorb, Blei, Wirbel und leere Madendosen. Wahnsinn, was da so alles rumliegt..


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. November 2020)

Vor vielen Jahren, als unsere Seen und Weiher begehbar zugefroren waren, habe ich in den Zweigen und Ästen von Uferbäumen und - büschen jede Menge Kunstköder (teils mit Stahlvorfach) "gefunden". 

Weiter noch viele Schnurreste, Bleie, Posen, Futterkörbchen usw. 
Das meiste davon (auch von den Kunsködern) hab ich noch gar nicht benutzt....


----------



## Ruttentretzer (12. November 2020)

Einmal hab bei uns am Fluss einen Eimer mit ca. 50 Tauwürmern gefunden. Die Schwarzangler waren weg, und die Aalnacht super.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Einmal hab bei uns am Fluss einen Eimer mit ca. 50 Tauwürmern gefunden. Die Schwarzangler waren weg, und die Aalnacht super.


Nachhaltige Fundverwertung!


----------



## magut (13. November 2020)

Mir passiert es in letzter Zeit öfter, dassich was am Wasser vergesse :-(  vor 2 Monaten ein nagelneuer Klappkescher und vorige Woche einen Rutenhater 
:-(


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Mir passiert es in letzter Zeit öfter, dassich was am Wasser vergesse :-(  vor 2 Monaten ein nagelneuer Klappkescher und vorige Woche einen Rutenhater
> :-(


Hallo,

ein Bekannter von mir hat mal seine Fliegenrute im September in Österreich am Ufer des Flüsschens vergessen. Diese wurde dann beim Saisonstart im nächsten Frühjahr, wo er auch anwesend, war von österreichischen Bekannten gefunden. Kein Schwank, ist absolut wahr, ich war auch dabei. Dazu muss man sagen, dass da das Angeln von Mitte September bis zur letzten Aprilwoche nicht erlaubt war. Es ist also da für 7 Monate niemand mehr vorbeigekommen. 
Den Verlust hatte er aber gar noch nicht richtig bemerkt. Er sagte nur, dass er sich gewundert hat, dass er zuhause die Rute immer nicht fand . Er hatte aber so ca. 20 Fliegenruten und so ein bis drei suchte er eigentlich immer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. November 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Mir passiert es in letzter Zeit öfter, dassich was am Wasser vergesse :-(  vor 2 Monaten ein nagelneuer Klappkescher und vorige Woche einen Rutenhater
> :-(


 Damit bist du nicht alleine:

Habe auch mal nen Bankstick am Wasser vergessen, obwohl außer mir an der Stelle im Fluß sonst niemand angelt, war er nach einer Wiesenmahd nach einigen Tagen weg, obwohl ins Steilufer gesteckt... 
Dann habe ich mal meine Top-Lösezange beim einpacken übersehen (im hohen Gras?) und liegen lassen bzw. vergessen... Glaube, das war nach dem Nachtangeln... 

Das wars bei mir mit dem vergessen bzw. verlieren, ich finde /fand allerdings wesentlich mehr (hochwertigeres) Angelgerät! 
Da schmerzen mich meine eigenen Verluste nur wenig....


----------



## Andal (13. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Bekannter von mir hat mal seine Fliegenrute im September in Österreich am Ufer des Flüsschens vergessen. Diese wurde dann beim Saisonstart im nächsten Frühjahr, wo er auch anwesend, war von österreichischen Bekannten gefunden. Kein Schwank, ist absolut wahr, ich war auch dabei. Dazu muss man sagen, dass da das Angeln von Mitte September bis zur letzten Aprilwoche nicht erlaubt war. Es ist also da für 7 Monate niemand mehr vorbeigekommen.
> Den Verlust hatte er aber gar noch nicht richtig bemerkt. Er sagte nur, dass er sich gewundert hat, dass er zuhause die Rute immer nicht fand . Er hatte aber so ca. 20 Fliegenruten und so ein bis drei suchte er eigentlich immer.
> ...


So ging es mir mit einem Messer. Kein teures Teil, aber ich liebe dieses Mora. Das habe ich auf einem Inselchen im Schliersee liegen lassen, als wir dort kurz unsere gefangenen Renken versorgten. Da lag es dann über den ganzen Winter, bis es der Schwiegervater des Kollegen barg und sicherte. Wir sind wieder vereint und es hat mich weit begleitet - bis heute.


----------



## vowa (14. November 2020)

Zwei Schubverbände sorgten am Rhein für einen enormen Wasserrückgang, dies kam natürlichem in gleichem Maße aber mit Schwung zurück. Ich konnte noch zurücklaufen, musste aber einiges zurücklassen. Zu den Verlusten zählte ich eine Rute,einen Eimer, einen Pullover, sowie zig Kleinteile aus der Kiepe die aufging ...

Die Finder waren sicher genauso verwundert wie der ein oder andere in diesem Thread ;-)


----------



## bw1 (15. November 2020)

Ich habe auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr verloren/vergessen als gefunden. Letzteres beschränkt sich auf vereinzelte Kunstköder, die nur in wenigen Fällen brauchbar waren.

Falls übrigens jemand im Juli 1990 eine Tricast Legend Matchrute am Ufer des Regens bei Marienthal gefunden haben sollte - das war meine . Blöd, wenn man das erst beim Auspacken des Autos feststellt - zurück in Norddeutschland.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. November 2020)

Hallo,

wenn ich so nachdenke, habe ich am meisten Lösescheren gefunden, etwa ein halbes Dutzend in den letzten Jahrzehnten, plus eine normale Schere.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## feko (15. November 2020)

Da fällt mir doch auch noch was ein. Freund von mir.,ein taklefetischist ankert das Boot am Ufer. Drauf das echo und noch diverses anderes Zeug. 
Am nächsten Morgen das böse erwachen. Das Boot ist weg. Hat sich durch Wellenschlag gelöst. 
Also musste er irgendwie zum Auto kommen und ist dann stromabwärts auf Suche gegangen. 
Und zum Glück hat er es gefunden und war noch alles drauf.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2020)

Und in der Zeit ist er am Ende um 30 Jahre gealtert, das arme Schein!


----------



## Bilch (27. Dezember 2020)

Ende Oktober ist einer meiner Lieblingswobbler an einem Baum am anderen Ufer hängen geblieben. Ca. 1 Monat später habe ich absichtlich an dem andren Ufer geangelt, ich wusste genau welcher Baum es war, ich konnte ihn aber nicht finden. Heute habe ich mit meinen Kindern in der Nähe einen Spaziergang gemacht und bin noch einmal zu dem Baum gegangen - weil alle Blätter abgefallen sind, habe ich den Wobbler tatsächlich bemerkt, ca. 5 m hoch, versteck in den Ästen. Und mit Hilfe eines langen Asts konnte ich meinen Köder befreien.


----------



## Pescador (27. Dezember 2020)

Bin ja bisweilen mit dem Ruderkahn unterwegs, wenn ich meinen Barschen heimtückisch nachstelle. In den Uferbereichen an überhängenden Ästen oder an versunkenem Holz finden sich dann immer wieder Reste von abgerissenen Montagen.
Schon um die Natur von diesem Zivilisationsmüll zu befreien, ernte ich also diese zu entsorgenden Schnurreste. Aber eben auch Posen, Wirbel u. Bleie und erfreulicherweise auch Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner und andere z.T. neuwertige Kunstköder. 
Ist übrigens auch schon vorgekommen dass ein anderer Spinnangler mich, nach Blick auf meine Montage angesprochen hat, "genau so einen Wobbler hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch noch. Ist mir dort hinten verloren gegangen." ...


----------



## rhinefisher (28. April 2021)

Meine vorläufige Frühjahrsbeute 2021.. .


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Meine vorläufige Frühjahrsbeute 2021.. .


na denn ist Deine Saison ja gerettet


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (29. April 2021)

Einige Kunstköder hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Die meisten davon waren aber schon so lange im Wasser, dass ich sie in der nächsten Mülltonne entsorgt habe. Dann erinnere ich mich noch an einen Einkaufswagen und diverse mehr oder weniger vollständige Fahrräder. Solche Dinge entdecke ich meistens beim Watfischen. Und manchmal liegen sie an so schwer zugänglichen Stellen, dass ich mich frage, wie die Sachen dort hingelangen (vermutlich mit der Strömung bei Hochwasser).

Aber dieser Thread bringt mich auf eine Idee: in meiner Nähe befindet sich der Forggensee. Dieser künstlich angelegte Stausee wird im Winter weitestgehend abgelassen. Werde dort nächsten Winter mal einen Spaziergang machen und bewusst auf dem Grund nach Ködern Ausschau halten.


----------



## Snâsh (30. April 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Einige Kunstköder hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Die meisten davon waren aber schon so lange im Wasser, dass ich sie in der nächsten Mülltonne entsorgt habe. Dann erinnere ich mich noch an einen Einkaufswagen und diverse mehr oder weniger vollständige Fahrräder. Solche Dinge entdecke ich meistens beim Watfischen. Und manchmal liegen sie an so schwer zugänglichen Stellen, dass ich mich frage, wie die Sachen dort hingelangen (vermutlich mit der Strömung bei Hochwasser).
> 
> Aber dieser Thread bringt mich auf eine Idee: in meiner Nähe befindet sich der Forggensee. Dieser künstlich angelegte Stausee wird im Winter weitestgehend abgelassen. Werde dort nächsten Winter mal einen Spaziergang machen und bewusst auf dem Grund nach Ködern Ausschau halten.


Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit immer Glück das jemand aus meiner Familie sehr viel zum Tauchen am Edersee war. Er und seine Kollegen haben mir immer Körbeweise Köder mitgebracht! Damit war der "Bedarf" an Sammeln gedeckt. Nicht am Neukauf, dass ist noch einmal was anderes....


----------



## F1SCHER (4. Juli 2021)

Moin

Ein Kleines Rod Pod ( ohne die V für die ruten, denke das wurde als Taschenablage genutzt) hab ich auch beim Teichbesitzer abgegeben


----------



## Sport_fischer (6. Juli 2021)

am elbstrand eine sportex Teleskoprute mit Rolle, es hing sogar noch ein aal dran.


----------



## vonda1909 (6. Juli 2021)

Sport_fischer schrieb:


> am elbstrand eine sportex Teleskoprute mit Rolle, es hing sogar noch ein aal dran.


Schwarz Angler bei der Flucht  vergessen  oder an der 2 Angel Moby Dick und wr wollte nicht loslassen


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mal meine komplett montierte Barschspinne, welche mir über 8-10 Wassertiefe und im Freiwasser über Bord gegangen ist, wieder raus gefischt.
Dazu habe ich mir aus Stahlvorfächern, mehreren Drillingen und ein paar Sargbleien einen Kranz geflochten.
Mit dieser Falle habe ich dann vom treibenden Boot etwa 1,5 Stunden den Grund abgeharkt, bis zum Anhaken.
Lustigerweise hatte eine Drillingsspitze genau den Spitzenring gehakt und die Rute kam mir so mit der Spitze voraus entgegen.
Lange hätte ich jedenfalls nicht mehr gesucht, ich war kurz davor sie aufzugeben?


Jürgen


----------



## feko (1. August 2021)

Moin Leute. War jetzt 2 Wochen im Urlaub und habe mein vereinsgewässer befischt. Dort ist immer viel Betrieb. Unter anderem war fort eine corona Party in der Nähe. An Ruhe war dort nicht zu denken.... 
Am nächsten Morgen geh ich mit meinem Kumpel zu der Feierlocation. Und da steht neben pfandflaschen man glaube es kaum... Ein e_bike. Ungesichert. Akku voll. Helm dran. Geschätzt ca 4000 Euro. Wir denken oh kacke... Was nun. Einfach mitnehmen kam nicht in Frage. Wir diskutieren wie es nun weitergeht... Und die Zeit vergeht. 
Auf einmal kommt ein Auto an... Na wenn das mnal nicht unsere Kunden sind. Ja die waren wegen dem bike da. Der Halter kjam mit seiner Mutter und es stellt sich raus es wurde schon als gestohlen gemeldet... Dabei hat der Fahrer es wohl im Rausch nur stehen lassen. Wir waren froh das das bike... Wie sich raus stellte 5000 Euro wert.,wieder bei seinem rechtmäßigen Besitzer war. 
Am nächsten Tag... Also heute morgen,wir haben eine Nacht an unserem Privatgewässer gemacht, wurde ich von der Realität wieder eingeholt. Am Abend stellte ich meine handmade spinnrute 2 Meter von meinem Zelt hin. Drauf war eine shimano twinpower 4000.hochwertiges Gerät also. Ich steh morgens aus meinem Zelt auf und will n paar Würfe machen.. Und stell fest mir ist die combo geklaut worden. Ich hatte noch schritte gehört mir aber nix bei gedacht. Mich kennen die Leute im Ort. 
Wie auch immer.... Das tackle wurde dreist geklaut. Ich bin schockiert.... Ich dachte immer es gibt sowas wie Karma... 
Das verdammte bike lass ich ehrlicherweise stehen... Und zum dank werde ich beklaut. Ich könnte heulen... Aber so ist das Leben. 
Paßt auf euer Zeug auf... 
Nicht das es jemand *findet *
Bin ich angefressen....
Vg


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2021)

Die Welt wird immer schlimmer...

Schön mein Opa hat immer gesagt:" Du kannst heute keinem mehr trauen - nichtmal dem eigenen Arxxx. Du denkst das ist 'n Trockener, da schexxt er dich an."


----------



## feko (1. August 2021)

Sollte jemand eine Rute auffallen... Kleinanzeigen oder irgend etwas.
Die Rute ist ein Unikat. Keine Beschriftung und oberhalb vom griffstück eine auffällige zierwicklung mit rauten in Orange. Am griffstück ist sind drei zierhülsen in unseren landesfarben. Schwarz rot gelb. 
Die Rute ist unverwechselbar. Eventuell fällt ja jemand was auf. 
Vg


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (1. August 2021)

Letztens habe ich einen Behindertenausweis beim Waten gefunden. Der lag im Wasser und hat zwischen den Steinen herausgeblickt. Dem Zustand nach, lag der Ausweis schon länger im Wasser - der Name der Besitzerin und das Foto waren noch gut zu erkennen. Da keine Adresse auf dem Ausweis vermerkt war, habe ich ihn nach dem Angeln zur Polizei gebracht.

Über den Umfang der daraus folgenden Formalitäten war ich doch etwas erstaunt. Der Herr auf der Wache wollte den genauen Fundort wissen und hat einige Standardfragen gestellt - darunter auch, ob der Ausweis in meinen Besitz übergehen soll, wenn die Eigentümerin nicht ermittelt werden kann (was bei dieser Fundsache ja keinen Sinn ergibt). Auf Finderlohn hatte ich verzichtet und habe seitdem nie wieder etwas von der Sache gehört.


----------



## Kauli11 (2. August 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> darunter auch, ob der Ausweis in meinen Besitz übergehen soll,


Dann hättest du evtl. steuerliche Vergünstigungen geltend machen können.


----------



## F1SCHER (8. Mai 2022)

Moin

Das übliche 
Spoon's
Posen/Schwimmer
Eine Schere
Müll
Spinner
Wobbler , einen gefunden und den 2. aus dem baum geholt
Rutenhalter


----------



## Snâsh (9. Mai 2022)

Habe letztes Jahr mit einem Kollegen die Buhnen am Rhein unsicher gemacht. Leider auch mal einen Gummi abgerissen. Beim nächsten Wurf einen kurzen Widerstand, anhieb und rausgekurbelt. Den selben Gummi den ich abgerissen habe am Schwanz gehakt und dementsprechend quasi Rückwärts aus den Steinen gezogen. Glaubt einem auch keiner, habe sogar irgendwo noch ein Foto davon


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Habe letztes Jahr mit einem Kollegen die Buhnen am Rhein unsicher gemacht. Leider auch mal einen Gummi abgerissen. Beim nächsten Wurf einen kurzen Widerstand, anhieb und rausgekurbelt. Den selben Gummi den ich abgerissen habe am Schwanz gehakt und dementsprechend quasi Rückwärts aus den Steinen gezogen. Glaubt einem auch keiner, habe sogar irgendwo noch ein Foto davon


Hallo,

ich glaubs. Etwas Ähnliches ist mir mal mit einem abgerissenen Streamer in Slowenien passiert - mit einem der nächsten Würfe hatte ich den auf einmal am Haken.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (9. Mai 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Habe letztes Jahr mit einem Kollegen die Buhnen am Rhein unsicher gemacht. Leider auch mal einen Gummi abgerissen. Beim nächsten Wurf einen kurzen Widerstand, anhieb und rausgekurbelt. Den selben Gummi den ich abgerissen habe am Schwanz gehakt und dementsprechend quasi Rückwärts aus den Steinen gezogen. Glaubt einem auch keiner, habe sogar irgendwo noch ein Foto davon


Ist mir auch schon passiert.
Wobbler abgerissen und eine Woche später mit dem gleichen Modell den abgerissenen wieder gehakt und einkassiert.


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. Mai 2022)

Ich habe vor paar Wochen auf Fehmarn am Strand bei Teichhof einen riesen Drill gehabt.
Ein Plattfisch hatte sich meinen Wurm geschnappt und dann ging der Tanz los. Pumpend stand ich am Strand und war komplett außer Puste als ein reisiges etwas an den Strand kam. 
Ich konnte die letzten 2-3 Meter nicht mehr mit der Rute ranholen, sonst wäre die Rute einfach gebrochen. So bin ich dann mit der Wathose rein und habe mir das etwas geschnappt. 

Dieser Klumpen Bestand aus vier Brandungsmontagen samt vier Rollenfüllungen an Schnur und den Bleien, zwei Meerforellenblinkern, einem Meerforellenwobbler, unzählbar vielen Mini Seesternen, einem kleinen Lippfisch, der sich verfangen hatte und Kraut + mein Plattfisch .

Nun habe ich vier neue Brandungsbleie, jede Menge Lil Corky Perlen, einen Meerforellenblinker, einen Meerforellenwobbler, und eine riesige Tüte Müll, bestehend aus geflochetener und monofiler Schnur.
Ich war am Ende froh das ich es gefangen habe, sonst wären darin sicherlich noch einige Tiere verendet.


----------



## Bilch (9. Mai 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Ich habe vor paar Wochen auf Fehmarn am Strand bei Teichhof einen riesen Drill gehabt.
> Ein Plattfisch hatte sich meinen Wurm geschnappt und dann ging der Tanz los. Pumpend stand ich am Strand und war komplett außer Puste als ein reisiges etwas an den Strand kam.
> Ich konnte die letzten 2-3 Meter nicht mehr mit der Rute ranholen, sonst wäre die Rute einfach gebrochen. So bin ich dann mit der Wathose rein und habe mir das etwas geschnappt.
> 
> ...


Schade, dass Du kein Foto gemacht hast


----------



## Luis2811 (9. Mai 2022)

So Köderzusammenklumpungen (ist das ein Wort?) hatte ich auch schon öfter, hier ein Beispiel Bild (leider unscharf).


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Mai 2022)

Als Jungangler habe ich damals mit einem FlyinLure gefischt auf einmal Hänger, genau unter der Brücke, hängt Bombenfest... aber was ist das da wo der FlyingLure hing stiegen Luftbläschen auf naja mit der Rute und damals 0,25er Mono keine Chance.
Dann haben mein Kumpel und ich das Ruderboot geholt mit Seil und großen Haken am Ende hatten wir 5 Fahrräder und etliche Blinker, Spinner und andere Kunstköder.
An der selben Stelle haben wir ca.15 Jahre später vom DLRG 11 Fahräder und 16 Einkaufswagen und 2 Mofas rausgeholt wieder inklusive Kunstködern.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Bilch (9. Mai 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Als Jungangler habe ich damals mit einem FlyinLure gefischt auf einmal Hänger, genau unter der Brücke, hängt Bombenfest... aber was ist das da wo der FlyingLure hing stiegen Luftbläschen auf naja mit der Rute und damals 0,25er Mono keine Chance.
> Dann haben mein Kumpel und ich das Ruderboot geholt mit Seil und großen Haken am Ende hatten wir 5 Fahrräder und etliche Blinker, Spinner und andere Kunstköder.
> An er selben Stelle haben wir ca.15 Jahre später vom DLRG 11 Fahräder und 16 Einkaufswagen und 2 Mofas rausgeholt wieder inklusive Kunstködern.
> 
> ...


Ist das so eine Stelle wo alle Diebe dann ihre Beute entsorgen


----------



## Mescalero (9. Mai 2022)

Man sollte sich mal so Tackle zum Magnetfischen zulegen. An Stellen wie von Astacus74 beschrieben liegen bestimmt auch Makarovs herum und die bringen sicher ein paar JDM Ruten im Tausch.


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Man sollte sich mal so Tackle zum Magnetfischen zulegen. An Stellen wie von @Astacus74 beschrieben liegen bestimmt auch Makarovs herum und die bringen sicher ein paar JDM Ruten im Tausch.



Naja beim Wollhandkrabben suchen habe ich auch schon alte Muntion (8X57) gefunden, war aber schon so angegammelt das sie gefahrlos waren.
Direkt in der Stadt war das, die wurden wohl damals entsorgt, einfach über das Geländer und wech damit, wenn man so überlegt was da wohl noch so alles drin liegt...
An andere Stelle wurde 2006 beim Bau der Hochwasserschutzanlagen ein Rad vom Tiger aus dem Flußschlamm gezogen
die Alten haben immer erzählt der Panzer azu sollte auch im Fluß liegen war aber nicht so



Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Mai 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> alte Muntion (8X57) gefunden, war aber schon so angegammelt das sie gefahrlos waren.


Würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen, .303 Lee Enfield funktionierten nach über 40 Jahren im Kanal und anschließender Säuberung noch tadellos.


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen



Das war war nur noch die halbe Patrone ohne Pulver, der Rest war weg korrodiert.
Und wo kein Pulver da kann dann auch nichts mehr passieren bei allen anderen geb ich dir Recht.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Snâsh (10. Mai 2022)

Ja aber pass beim Magnetfischen auf wo du deine Fundstücke hinstellst. Ein Kollege hat hier in Frankfurt etliche Roller und Fahrräder rausgezogen und anschließend eine Anzeige wegen illegaler Müllentsorgung erhalten, da er die Sachen neben die Müllereimer der Stadt gestellt hat....


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (10. Mai 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ja aber pass beim Magnetfischen auf wo du deine Fundstücke hinstellst. Ein Kollege hat hier in Frankfurt etliche Roller und Fahrräder rausgezogen und anschließend eine Anzeige wegen illegaler Müllentsorgung erhalten, da er die Sachen neben die Müllereimer der Stadt gestellt hat....



Wir sammeln hin und wieder mit dem Verein Müll aus unseren Gewässern. Vor allem, wenn unser Stadtbach mal wieder wegen Wartungsarbeiten trockengelegt wird. Da rufen wir vorher bei der Stadt an und vereinbaren einen Sammelpunkt für den Müll. Da müssen wir dann auch nichts sortieren. Die Mitarbeiter vom Wertstoffhof nehmen den Krempel dann so mit, wie wir ihn ablegen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (11. Mai 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du kein Foto gemacht hast


Da habe ich echt ein Problem mit. 
Ich mache so gut wie nie Bilder, weshalb weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht zu verrückt auf´s angeln. Hatte dieses Jahr extra meine Digital Kamera mitgenommen, Akkus geladen und alles schön vorbereitet.
Das einzige Bild darauf ist aus dem Ferienhaus, wo Junior an einem Abend auf der Couch eingepennt ist und komplett schief und halb herunter darauf lag. 

Dieses Problem habe ich immer, weshalb weiß ich auch nicht. Und ich sage mir vor jedem Urlaub "diesmal machst du aber wirklich mal mehr Fotos"....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Mai 2022)

Ich bin gestern an meiner Angelstelle auf ner frisch gemähten Wiese etwas herumgegangen und sah da etwas liegen, worauf ich neugierig wurde und hinging.
Nanu?!  Es handelte sich um ein Wanderbuch, welches ich grade neu gekauft und unbemerkt nach meinem letzten Nachtangeln vor 1-2 Wochen im damals hohen Gras beim Rückmarsch zum Auto verloren hatte. Es hat mehrere Gewitter und sogar die Mahd so gut wie unbeschädigt überstanden!

Wenn die Seiten trocken sind, ist es fast wie vorher... Ich fand direkt an meiner Angelstelle dann noch ein 2€-Stück, welches ich dort wohl nicht verloren hatte.
Habt ihr schon mal etwas verloren/vergessen, was ihr viel später wieder mit Freude wiedergefunden habt?


----------



## Mescalero (22. Mai 2022)

Ja, ein Tab. Das ist ein Fingerschutz zum Bogenschießen, das ich im Wald verloren hatte. Ich hatte einen (von zwei) Hunden dabei und bin suchen gegangen - ohne Erfolg. 
Am nächsten Tag war ich nochmal suchen, mit beiden Hunden aber das Tab blieb verschwunden. 
Ungefähr zwei Wochen später lag es dann im Sportheim, irgendein anderer Bogenschütze hatte es gefunden. Ziemlich ramponiert durch Wind und Wetter aber nach dem Trocknen und ausgiebiger Balsamierung war es wieder wie neu.


----------



## hanzz (22. Mai 2022)

N Kumpel hat mal im knietiefen Wasser am Baggersee nen Ring verloren. 
Wir haben mit 6 Mann gesucht aber ihn nicht wiedergefunden 

1 Jahr später hat mein Kumpel dort wieder gestanden und was hartes mit den Füßen gespürt. 
Da war der Ring wieder da.


----------



## ollidi (22. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> was hartes mit den Füßen gespürt.
> Da war der Ring wieder da.


Das Erinnert mich irgendwie an einen Film.


----------



## jkc (1. Juli 2022)

Wie kann der olle Aufkleber den auf der Achse rotierenden Metallbügel überleben?  
Dafür muss gleich die Achse neu gemacht werden um den zu tauschen.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juli 2022)

Mein Lieblings Mepps, wiegt 35gr. und hat eine große Anziehungskraft auf Barsche ab 40cm.
Zumindest an meinem Gewässer, einem tiefen Baggersee.

Jürgen


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (1. Juli 2022)

Vor gut 10 Jahren war ich übers Wochenende mit nem Kumpel  am Fluss Zelten und Angeln. Es war ende April und das Wetter sehr warm. Wir haben uns feucht fröhlich amüsiert und sind immer mal wieder baden gegangen, von einen kleinen Steg aus. Beim planschen trat mein Kumpel auf ne geschlossene 0,5l Bierflasche hob sie vom Grund und meinte ey geil schau mal, hier liegt ein Schatz Wir sind dann getaucht wie die blöden und haben doch tatsächlich alle 20  Flaschen vom Grund geborgen, samt Kasten, den die Strömung schon geleert hatte. Etiketten waren schon abgespült von den Buddeln und die Chromkorken schon leicht angerostet. Das Bier war aber in dem dunklen kühlen nass gut abgelagert über geraume Zeit und war noch voll genießbar 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> und war noch voll genießbar
> 
> Gruß Kuddel


mehr Schatz geht nicht


----------



## Kneto (27. Juli 2022)

Gestern war ich an einem meiner Stammgewässer mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, da es mal wieder überhaupt nicht lief und auch keine Fischaktivät offen ersichtlich war bin ich zum erkunden/spotten neuer potentieller Stellen für den kommenden Herbst übergegangen.
Dabei habe auch wieder ein paar nicht mehr beangelbare Stellen abgegrast (zugewachsen und u.a. vom Biber genutzt). 
An der potentiell ertragreichsten Stelle habe ich mich mal wieder etwas genauer umgesehen und bin dabei auch fündig geworden. Hier wurde ich in den vergangenen Jahren (Herbst-/Wintermonate) immer wieder fündig. Es wird in diesem Fall daran liegen dass sich die Stelle am östlichen Ende eines "Kessels" befindet und der vorwiegend herrschende Westwind die Köder in den Herbst-/Wintermonaten (Seerosenfreie Zeit) hier hereindrückt.
Bei dem Fundobjekt handelte es sich um einen Salmo Slider 10cm Floating im Real Pearch Design. 

Vorher:













Nachher:









Erstaunlich finde ich den Zustand bzw. dass die Liegezeit im Wasser/feuchten Ufer dem Lack und den Ösen nichts anhaben konnte. Zeitlich kann ich es nun garnicht einschätzen, die Drillinge waren ja nun schon weggerostet. 
Vielleicht hat von Euch ja jemand eine Idee dazu wie lange er schon gelegen haben könnte?

Beste Grüße 

Kneto


----------



## hanzz (27. Juli 2022)

Kneto schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat von Euch ja jemand eine Idee dazu wie lange er schon gelegen haben könnte?


Dazu wäre eine Untersuchung radioaktiver Isotope notwendig


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2022)

Jou, der Zustand ist noch bemerkenswert gut, ich vermute der lag aber über der Wasserlinie, richtig? Haken können innerhalb von paar Wochen weg sein, je nachdem was da dran war, wie gut der Zustand beim Abriss war und in welcher Umgebung das Teil gelegen hat. Bei Ködern in Grundnähe treten oft relativ zügig bleibende Verfärbungen auf, zumindest wenn es kein komplett sedimentbefreiter Kiesgrund ist.

Grüße


----------



## Kneto (27. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, der Zustand ist noch bemerkenswert gut, ich vermute der lag aber über der Wasserlinie, richtig? Haken können innerhalb von paar Wochen weg sein, je nachdem was da dran war, wie gut der Zustand beim Abriss war und in welcher Umgebung das Teil gelegen hat. Bei Ködern in Grundnähe treten oft relativ zügig bleibende Verfärbungen auf, zumindest wenn es kein komplett sedimentbefreiter Kiesgrund ist.
> 
> Grüße


Ich habe an der besagten Stelle wie erwähnt schon einige Hardbaits gefunden, alle bereits ohne Haken. Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist, das die Verarbeitung hier eine große Rolle spielen wird. Der Salmo hat über dem Dekor noch eine Schicht Epoxy-/Klarlack die ihn wohl sehr widerstandsfähig macht. Hingegen die Hardbaits mit einer Art "Derkortapete/Folie" (wie auch immer die aufgebracht wird) haben da sichtlich mehr gelitten in dem sich das Dekor nicht mehr reinigen ließ oder es sich bereits löste.
Der Grund des Gewässer ist vorwiegend schlammig mit einer starken Schicht aus Blättern die sich nicht oder gar nur sehr langsam zersetzt.
Der Salmo ist ein Floater, was den guten Zustand erklären könnte.

Beste Grüße 

Kneto


----------



## Astacus74 (30. August 2022)

So dann will ich auch mal beim letzten Angeln habe ich eine Angelrute mit Rolle gefunden aber auch nur weil der Wasserstand leider viel zu niedrig ist







zuerst dachte ich, mach ich mal wieder fertig aber den Gedanken haben ich schnell wieder verworfen...






Hoffnungslos...






auch die Rute wird den letzten Weg demnächst gehen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Patrick086 (31. August 2022)

Sie bekommt dann einen Ehrenplatz in der Vitrine unter der Rubrik "gefallene Helden".


----------



## silverfish (31. August 2022)

Am Rhein gabs viel zu finden.
Wobbler ,Puma Anglermesser diverse Vorfächer, Rutenhalter , Klappstühle , Kühltaschen und auch mal n Setzkescher voller noch gefüllter Bierdosen.
Die Brandenburger sind da weniger vergesslich.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (31. August 2022)

Den Setzkescher drin lassen. Vielleicht wird er wieder gefüllt.    Man muss sparen, wo man kann.


----------



## Frankenstone (31. August 2022)

Das kurioseste war wohl Sonntagsmorgens ein nagelneuer Videorecorder, kaum 14 Tage alt. Ca. 800 DM+ damals.
Samt Fahrad und ner kleinen Kompaktanlage. Umgebung sorgfältig inspiziert, niemand da?  Recorder eingepackt.
Geiles Teil, hätte ich mir nie leisten können.  War damals noch in Ausbildung. Den Rest brauchte ich nicht.
Da hat einer Bandsalat gehabt und die Kassette mit Schraubenzieher rausgehebelt.
Haben wir für viele Jahre wieder flott gekriegt. Gefreut wie Schneekönig. Vermutlich am Vorabend dort entsorgt.

-weitere Fahrräder (hat man normal nur Action mit die Besitzer zu finden und der Bullizei, Fundbüro.) :-(
 -2 konnten wir nach umfangreicher Recherche aber mal am Dauercampingplatz behalten. Nur mäßig Sand im Radlager.
  Kamen wie gerufen.
-im Erfeldener Altrhein Rutenfutteral mit 4 Ruten, 3 Rollen. Ruten noch verwendbar. Rollen nach spülen teils auch.
-Großfischkescher
-Brandungsrutenhalter
-Großfischwaage
-Brilliantring 0,25 CT im Uferwasser Nich viel wert, aber freut man sich. Vor allem wenn man selber das für nen Coladosendeckel gehalten hat und der Kollege der Sache näher auf den Grund geht...
- bei Sonnenaufgang morgens nach Fischerfest die Bänke abauen diverse Geldscheine ca. 50€ wo es sehr heiss war.
- und natürlich ettlichen Kleinkram wo ich oft ins Wasser bin zum bergen

-beim jährlichen Urlaub an ner Hängerstelle mal mit exakt demselben seltenen Spinner den Spinner genau in die Öse getroffen
 von dem, den ich im Jahr zuvor verloren hatte. (Muss meiner gewesen sein, in Frankreich beide gekauft. Gabs hier nicht.)
Da hab ich mich auch gefreut wie Schneekönig.


----------



## hanzz (31. August 2022)

Ich finde selten Köder oder Angelzeugs. 
Nur Schafe, Karpfen Schädel oder lustige Steine


----------



## Astacus74 (31. August 2022)

Patrick086 schrieb:


> Sie bekommt dann einen Ehrenplatz in der Vitrine unter der Rubrik "gefallene Helden".



eher weniger da fehlt mir der Platz für 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Frankenstone (31. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich finde selten Köder oder Angelzeugs.
> Nur Schafe, Karpfen Schädel oder lustige Steine
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416768
> ...



Also der 2. Stein könnte ne Wurfklinge mit Aussparungen für ne prähistorische Speerschleuder sein.
Konzept noch nicht so ganz ausgereift, aber man beachte die Aussparungen und dass er verkehrt herum liegt.
Irgendwann haben sich dann doch die Speere durchgesetzt.


----------



## hanzz (31. August 2022)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Also der 2. Stein könnte ne Wurfklinge mit Aussparungen für ne prähistorische Speerschleuder sein.
> Konzept noch nicht so ganz ausgereift, aber man beachte die Aussparungen und dass er verkehrt herum liegt.
> Irgendwann haben sich dann doch die Speere durchgesetzt.


Sieht ein bisschen wie n Butt aus. 
Der Stein war auch so groß wie n Gullideckel.


----------



## Astacus74 (31. August 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> zuerst dachte ich, mach ich mal wieder fertig aber den Gedanken haben ich schnell wieder verworfen...



und das zu Recht bei dem guten Stück war nichts mehr zu retten, ich habe sie geöffnet und was da zum Vorschein kam, seht selbst






man beachte die Qualität des Antriebrades und der Kugellager, wohlgemerkt die Rolle un Rute lag im Süßwasser






das Schnurlaufröllchen überraschte mich unter ein Kruste aus Dreck kam es fast unbeschädigt zu Vorschein, die Kugellager dafür sehen so naja aus aber immer noch besser als die in der Rolle verbauten








Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. September 2022)

Also ich glaube, entweder hat irgendein größerer Fisch (beim Nachtangeln?) Rute und Rolle ins Wasser gezogen, als der Angler nicht aufgepasst hat oder jemand war (wegen zuvieler Grundeln?) so frustriert, daß er die Angel ins Wasser warf...
Welche ungefähre Stärke hatte die aufgespulte Schnur auf der Rolle etwa?

Das Antriebsrad ist wohl aus Magnesiumguß oder ne Legierung gewesen....Früher habe ich Teile von im 2.Wk abgestürzter Flugzeuge aus demselben Material mit dem Detektor gefunden, die sahen genauso korrodiert aus, obwohl diese, wie das Antriebsrad, von Fett und Öl umgeben sein mussten!


----------



## jkc (1. September 2022)

Magnesium wird wohl niemand in ne 10€ Rolle einbauen oder?


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Antriebsrad ist wohl aus Magnesiumguß oder ne Legierung gewesen..


Zinkgußtellerrad und Stahlachse, was sich da als unedleres Metall als erstes zersetzt sollte klar sein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. September 2022)

Bei manchen alten Rollen zerlegte sich das Getriebe sogar selber durch Zinkfraß bzw Zink-Krebs, entstand durch unsauberes Gußmaterial.


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2022)

Wird Zink nicht auch als Opfermetall an Schiffen angebracht ? Am Ruder und Schiffsschraube z.B. ?


----------



## jkc (1. September 2022)

jou


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zinkgußtellerrad und Stahlachse, was sich da als unedleres Metall als erstes zersetzt sollte klar sein.


Ja genau, Zinkdruckguß habe ich gemeint, nicht Magnesium! Ja, Zinkbarren oder so eine Form dienen als Opferanoden auf jedem Schiff mit Metallrumpf.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. September 2022)

Habe grade bei der Inspektion eines neuen Angelplatzes dieses Messer gefunden:


----------



## rhinefisher (2. September 2022)

Gestern; Illex Arnaud 110F.......


----------



## jkc (2. September 2022)

Da gehen die Leute hin und zahlen 20€ für nen 10cm Köder und haben dann kein Geld mehr für ein gescheites Vorfach und nen anständigen Karabiner.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Da gehen die Leute hin und zahlen 20€ für nen 10cm Köder und haben dann kein Geld mehr für ein gescheites Vorfach und nen anständigen Karabiner.


Du hättest das Vorfach sehen sollen....


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Karabiner





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du hättest das Vorfach sehen sollen....


Als ich den Karabiner gesehen habe, habe ich mir auch gedacht. "Oh je, was für ein Vorfach das wohl wahr."

Dennoch super Köder. War sehr fängig auf Zander an der Packung.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Als ich den Karabiner gesehen habe, habe ich mir auch gedacht. "Oh je, was für ein Vorfach das wohl wahr."
> 
> Dennoch super Köder. War sehr fängig auf Zander an der Packung.


Jemand der mit so einem lächerlichen Karabiner auf Raubfische los geht, von dem ist auch nicht zu erwarten den Grips zu haben, das er diesen Bauchdrilling entfernt!
Ich frag mich sowieso, was hat an einem solchen Winzigköder ein dritter Drilling zu suchen?
Damit dürftest du an meinem Gewässer gar nicht angeln.
Es sind nur zwei Haken erlaubt, berechtigter Weise, weil so auch Untermaßige garantiert verangelt werden!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich frag mich sowieso, was hat an einem solchen Winzigköder ein dritter Drilling zu suchen?



Vor allem bei als Zanderwobblern beworbenen Minnows scheint das mittlerweile irgendwie Mode zu sein - da gibt es inzwischen so einige Modelle mit dieser Überbewaffnung.

Halte ich auch für völlig bescheuert, richtet zu oft Metzelei an.

Wobei es den Arnaud ja schon recht lange gibt. Die Version auf dem Bild ist der große, der kleinere (100 F) hat nur zwei Haken - ebenso der tieftauchende DD 100 SP (3 m Lauftiefe, suspending).

Dreidrillingler kaufe ich so gut wie gar nicht - oft gefällt mir die Position des Kopfhakens dann nicht (mir zu weit vorne), wenn man den mittleren Bauchdrilling entfernt.

Und wenn man den Kopfhaken entfernt, ist mir dann meist vorne zu viel "Loch".

Weiß auch nicht, warum es Hersteller offenbar nicht schaffen (oder wollen?), solche Dinger von vorn herein mit nur zwei Haken auszustatten und die vordere Hakenposition vernünftig zu wählen.

Beim kleineren Arnaud geht das ja auch einwandfrei - und die größere Variante ist im Vergleich auch nicht gerade monströs. Mir völlig unverständlich, warum der größere dann drei Haken hat.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Halte ich auch für völlig bescheuert, richtet zu oft Metzelei an.


Metzelei?
Du hättest mal sehen sollen, was dieses Mistding beim Reinigen mit meinen Fingern gemacht hat....


----------



## Ruttentretzer (4. September 2022)

mehr Haken = mehr Hänger = mehr Abrisse = mehr Verkauf (Umsatz)


----------



## silverfish (4. September 2022)

Heute hat es sich gelohnt den kleinen Umweg zu machen .
Also ick dachte  ,krabbel mal nich die ausgespülte Böschung hoch. Bekommt dem Knie nich.
Also unter lauschigen Hängeweiden 50m weiter zum Weg. Und da lag etwas.
Diese VHS Boxen hab ick schon vor 30 Jahren als Systembehälter mit Gefriertüten aufgerüstet.
Hier hatte jemand paar Schätzken reingepackt. Nich schlecht. Bis auf solch rotweißen Wobbler alles neue Stücke für mich. Der Eine ist wohl n Wobbler aus ner Eigenbauschmiede.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. September 2022)

Irgendwelche Markenteile dabei, evtl. Rapala?


----------



## Astacus74 (4. September 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du hättest das Vorfach sehen sollen....



Was war das denn für ein Vorfach?
Den Karabiner würd ich auch nicht fischen wollen, scheint aber den Hänger überstanden zu haben.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit dürftest du an meinem Gewässer gar nicht angeln.
> Es sind nur zwei Haken erlaubt, berechtigter Weise, weil so auch Untermaßige garantiert verangelt werden!



Ich stimme dir zu das der dritte Drilling zuviel ist aber an anderen Gewässern ist sowas erlaubt da gibt es nu mal keine einheitlichen Regeln


Gruß Frank


----------



## glgl (5. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Markenteile dabei, evtl. Rapala?


Die dreiteiligen „Fische“ sind von Spro. Swimbait BBZ.

Gab es in floating, slow und fast sinking.

Entwickelt für das Bass-Angeln in USA.


----------



## jkc (5. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heute hat es sich gelohnt den kleinen Umweg zu machen .


Auf dem 2teiligen ganz unten in der Box, steht da nen Firmenname drauf? So einen hatte ich auch mal gefunden und der gefiel mir richtig gut, habe ihn dann aber leider unter Wasser irgendwo angebaut bevor es da Fisch drauf gab.

Ich habe Samstag in meinem Auto einen Bankstick gefunden den ich seit März diesen Jahres gesucht habe.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. September 2022)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter von mir vergaß im September seine Fliegenrute am Gewässer in Österreich. welche dann bei unserer gemeinsamen Anwesenheit am gleichen Ort im nächsten Jahr im Mai (nach 8 Monaten) von befreundeten Anglern aus Linz wiedergefunden wurde .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fluefiske (5. September 2022)

Hallo,
beim Fliegenfischen in der Hedmark -Norwegen- habe ich an einem ehemaligen Lagerfeuer dieses in Norwegen und Schweden sehr beliebte MORA - Messer gefunden.Gibt es in einigen Variationen,aber alle sind sehr scharf und dazu noch günstig.






Wieder beim Fliegenfischen in Dänemark an einem schönen Äschen- und Forellenflüßchen fand ich am Ufer dieses wunderschöne Laguiole im Gras.
Da ich mit dem Verlierer mitfühlte,habe ich mich noch 2 Tage in diesem Bereich rumgetrieben.Ich hatte gehofft,daß ich jemanden treffe,der in gebückter Haltung das Ufer absucht.Wie gerne hätte ich diesem Menschen sein verlorenes Messer überreicht - war aber nicht so ,aber es ist in guten Händen 









Gruß Erich


----------



## silverfish (29. September 2022)

Hintern Baum zu
Pipi machen ,standen da die Teile. Zweimal dünnes Alurohr a 1.20m, eins von ca 0,8m mit M10er Gewinde und 4 Meterstangen von 2mm VA.
Das nimmt der Bastler doch mit.
Danke dem edlen Spender !


----------



## silverfish (8. Oktober 2022)

Die Teile hab schon Anfang Juni in einem Baum am kleinen Kanal hängen sehen.
Heute war beim Wandern ich nun leichtsinnig genug,
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 da hoch zu klettern und den fängigen Ast zu kappen. Der Oberste muss wohl ein alter Balzer Colonel sein. Mit diesem Körper kannte ich den Colonel noch nicht.


----------



## jkc (8. Oktober 2022)

Flaschenpost von gestern, auf Zuruf vom Hunni geborgen.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (8. Oktober 2022)

Das einzige was gestern auf meinen Gufi gebissen hat:


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Das einzige was gestern auf meinen Gufi gebissen hat:



Na dann Petri Heil und auf zum Heringsangeln  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (8. Oktober 2022)

Hier, das hab ich zwar nicht beim Angeln sondern in meinem Brandenburger Maronenwald, Raum Oranienburg gefunden (Der aber an meinem Döbelflüsschen liegt).
Das Ding sieht so explosiv aufgepilzt auf, kann das irgendein Militärschrott sein? Gegen Kreigsende gabs in der Gegend noch ziemlich Rambazamba und es sind auch ein paar Flieger in das Waldgebiet runtergekracht.








Es war halb im Waldboden verborgen, ist aus Eisen (?), rund, DM ca. 8-10cm und ziemlich massiv, Wandstärke vllt 8mm und unten mit verdicktem Rand. Und man sieht ja das es offenbar heftiger Gewalt ausgesetzt war.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Mescalero (8. Oktober 2022)

Das könnte schon eine Granate sein. Andererseits, warum sollte man (als Product Designer bei der Wehrmacht oder bei Rotfront) eine Granate mit so starker Wandung bauen?

Du hast sie hoffentlich mitgenommen?!


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (8. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier, das hab ich zwar nicht beim Angeln sondern in meinem Brandenburger Maronenwald, Raum Oranienburg gefunden (Der aber an meinem Döbelflüsschen liegt).
> Das Ding sieht so explosiv aufgepilzt auf, kann das irgendein Militärschrott sein? Gegen Kreigsende gabs in der Gegend noch ziemlich Rambazamba und es sind auch ein paar Flieger in das Waldgebiet runtergekracht.
> Anhang anzeigen 420472
> Anhang anzeigen 420473
> ...



Von der Form her hätte ich auf ne Hülse von ner Panzergranate getippt (evtl. 8,8 cm PAK oder ähnliches) Dagegen spricht aber das Material, die waren meines Wissens nach aus Messing...


----------



## Minimax (8. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Von der Form her hätte ich auf ne Hülse von ner Panzergranate getippt (evtl. 8,8 cm PAK oder ähnliches) Dagegen spricht aber das Material, die waren meines Wissens nach aus Messing...


Es ist auch unheimlich massiv und unten offen. Ich hätte auch für Waldmaschinenschrott gehalten, aber dieses explosionsdruck mässig aufgepilzte lässt mich an Kriegsschrott denken


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ca. 8-10cm und ziemlich massiv, Wandstärke vllt 8mm und unten mit verdicktem Rand.



Da hatte jemand sein Surströmming massiv eingeweckt - anscheinend zwecklos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> aber dieses explosionsdruck mässig aufgepilzte lässt mich an Kriegsschrott denken



Ja sowas wird's auch sein.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (8. Oktober 2022)

Falls es in der Nähe Bergbauanlagen gibt könnte es auch von dort stammen, in Gruben wird auch gerne mal mit Sprengstoff gearbeitet.


----------



## Floma (8. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Von der Form her hätte ich auf ne Hülse von ner Panzergranate getippt (evtl. 8,8 cm PAK oder ähnliches) Dagegen spricht aber das Material, die waren meines Wissens nach aus Messing...


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man, wenn selbst die Kirchenglocken zur Neige gehen, bei der Materialwahl Kompromisse eingeht. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Minimax (8. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Falls es in der Nähe Bergbauanlagen gibt könnte es auch von dort stammen, in Gruben wird auch gerne mal mit Sprengstoff gearbeitet.


Da gibt's nur Sand und Kiefern (#Bahnwärter Thiel)


Mescalero schrieb:


> Du hast sie hoffentlich mitgenommen?!


Ach, iwo, auch wenns nur ein vmtl. kontextloser, rezenter Oberflächenfund ists besser ihn im Bodenarchiv zu belassen. Im ggs. zu Pilzen, Fischen und Kaninchen wachsen Artefakte nicht nach. Und es gibt ja nun wirklich hübschere Briefbeschwerer.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> . Andererseits, warum sollte man (als Product Designer bei der Wehrmacht oder bei Rotfront) eine Granate mit so starker Wandung bauen?


Wegen der Splitterwirkung....


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt musste ich an Splinter  denken 





Man bin ich froh, dass ich gelegentlich Angeln gehe, da hab ich letztens meine innere Ruhe gefunden


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Oktober 2022)

Sieht doch genauso aus, wie so'n Ei aus ALIEN...  

Ebengrade 2 originalverpackte 12gr. Bleiköpfe mit 4/0! Haken gefunden...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Dezember 2022)

Komme grad von einer Mountain-Bike Tour an einen Angelsee zurück, habe mal etwas nach abgerissenen Kunstködern usw. geschaut. Das Eis hat größtenteils auch schon getragen.
Die Tour hat sich gelohnt, ich habe einen Kleinwobbler (Machart Mini S) mit Rassel und Stahlvorfach, einen Jungfischwobbler von Cormoran, einen Gummifisch mit einem völlig unpassenden Bleikopf sowie falscher Hakengröße! zudem noch falsch durchstochen, ein Mepps AGLIA, einen No-Name Spinner und ein 100gr.Blei aus Zweigen geborgen.

Beim gelben muß ich nur den Bauchdrilling auswechseln, dann kann ich ihn wieder fischen. Mit diesen erhöht sich meine Sammlung aus gefundenen Ködern auf 30 - 40 Stück. Ein schöner Jahresabschluß, finde ich!


----------

